# Rate the Last Movie You Saw Thread: Vault a shit - - Part 37



## Reznor (Apr 30, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Reznor (Apr 30, 2015)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2015)

Detective.  Yellow Jacket is in big fucking trouble in that train scene.


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

Fuck you Gesy!

You ruined a chance for me to use:


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Yellow Jacket is in big fucking trouble in that train scene.



Man, that scene worked for me on so many levels.

So good


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2015)

The train poses a bigger threat than Ultron!


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

Fucking Gesy, now multi-editing his OP post to try and compensate for his failure


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The train poses a bigger threat than Ultron!



I heard Ultron was a major letdown, dude. Basically saying one-liners every 2 minutes.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 30, 2015)

What's this I see? Page one?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

Detective said:


> Fucking Gesy, now multi-editing his OP post to try and compensate for his failure



I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2015)

I will check it out this weekend.

I'm excited about Scarlet Witch more than anything else I suppose.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice edit, D


----------



## teddy (Apr 30, 2015)

Gesy, you're a snake!


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2015)

I hate that Man of Steel 2 has become a Batman movie.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

That wasn't me!

I was hacked!



Rukia said:


> I hate that Man of Steel 2 has become a Batman movie.




Nah, Clark will still most likely grab the majority of the screen time


----------



## Jena (Apr 30, 2015)

gesy I like your avatar because it's my face 99% of the time while on this site


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I hate that Man of Steel 2 has become a Batman movie.



Can't wait till Huey gets served some humble pie, doe


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

Jena said:


> gesy I like your avatar because it's my face 99% of the time while on this site














Also, Rukia:

[YOUTUBE]ZvOnxL2pKbI[/YOUTUBE]

Emma Stone looks so  in this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

It started as a MOS sequel though, i'm not sure how drastic the changes to the script will end up becoming.



Jena said:


> gesy I like your avatar because it's my face 99% of the time while on this site



I get that alot actually, apparently most people post like a kid who dropped his ice cream cone.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 30, 2015)

Superman finna be Superman.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2015)

Could be good.  I think Emma needs to branch out and take some different roles though.  We have seen this sort of thing from her before.  In fact.  She seems to be playing the same character in that Aloha movie (also not out yet).


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 30, 2015)

Emma Stone was nice in Birdman.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 30, 2015)

Man I really feel like whipping my dick out and fap right now but I'm not sure if I want to be in that type of commitment at the moment.


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm actually kind of interested in season 2 of Star Wars Rebels.


----------



## Ae (Apr 30, 2015)

I think whoever hacked Gesy, hacked Detective too.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2015)

Spurs with dat ball rotation.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I think whoever hacked Gesy, hacked Detective too.



Para play too much


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2015)

Long way to go Yasha.  Redick brought his A game tonight.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 30, 2015)

Fuckin dickbutt


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2015)

Barnes, Redick, Doc Rivers, CP3 - this is a team Magic could have been.


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2015)

Here goes the hack...


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2015)

I really do hope Lady Sansa takes up the Queen role up North, back-stabs everybody and becomes a new ice queen going for the iron throne 

I mean Cersei has lost her fangs mang and Stannis and Dragon gurl are pretty slow  and unexciting right now


----------



## Rukia (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm okay with Sansa taking everything over.


----------



## Jena (Apr 30, 2015)

sansa/margaery lesbian queens on the throne make it happen GRR


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2015)

Sansa only has one face expression - despise.


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

Jena said:


> sansa/margaery lesbian queens on the throne make it happen GRR



*Random Facts:* While I was looking over people's avy URLs while shaking my head in disgust at Para's shameful hack, I discovered that you have had 69 avatar changes, Jena.

Then I see this post.

The circle is complete


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

lol, Detective


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2015)

Jena said:


> sansa/margaery lesbian queens on the throne make it happen GRR


----------



## Jena (Apr 30, 2015)

Detective said:


> *Random Facts:* While I was looking over people's avy URLs while shaking my head in disgust at Para's shameful hack, I discovered that you have had 69 avatar changes, Jena.
> 
> Then I see this post.
> 
> The circle is complete



Just as planned 

How do you see how many avatar changes someone has had?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

Jena said:


> Just as planned
> 
> How do you see how many avatar changes someone has had?



Right click your avy and view the image info, the number after the underscore is your avatar change count.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

Mother of God.... Stunna has changed his avy 5082 times


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2015)

Little-finger knows it's canon, the sly, cunning fool.

Maybe Baelish wants exclusive lesbian brothels in future?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

Wasn't that confirmed inaccurate? I apparently only have 82


----------



## Jena (Apr 30, 2015)

get it


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Wasn't that confirmed inaccurate? I apparently only have 82



No, it's accurate. I had 99 before I was hacked, which knocked my tally up to 100, and now that I have fought back against the lazy machine that is Para, I now have 101 to bring balance back to the force.


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

Dat Rukia 

Only 9 avy changes

I only remember his Kristen Stewart and Emma Watson Burberry phases, though


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2015)

Jena said:


> get it






get it hard


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 30, 2015)

I'm not going to watch Age of Ultron in theatres.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Apr 30, 2015)

Detective said:


> Mother of God.... Stunna has changed his avy 5082 times



i believe it...Stunner is an Avaholic.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2015)

Jena we need more ppl on dis ship


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> get it hard



Some would say this would be an appropriate time to make a reference to being a fly on the wall of their private quarters, but imagine being the physical manifestation of a double sided dildo in their private quarters...


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 30, 2015)

Game of Thrones is going to have an amazing episode this Sunday.

I would know, since I already saw it.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 30, 2015)

We need more Emilia Clarke nudity.

We need more Emilia Clarke.

We need more.


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

RAGING BONER said:


> i believe it...Stunner is an Avaholic.



Changes sets more than skinny as fuck super models change clothes


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2015)

Hold on

Can I handle a threesome queen orgy with Sophie Turner, Natalie Dormer and Emilia Clarke? 

AT THE SAME TIME?!


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2015)

Are you guys at episode 4 yet?


*Big Eyes*

I have always disliked Tim Burton's style because I find his films colourful yet hollow.

But this one is something different, a pleasant departure from his usual flamboyant style. Great acting by Christoph Waltz and Amy Adams. They are two of the best actors still active right now.

8.5/10


----------



## Jena (Apr 30, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Jena we need more ppl on dis ship



This ship sails itself because nothing can sink it. The only reason it can't happen is because it's too powerful.


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 30, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Hold on
> 
> Can I handle a threesome queen orgy with Sophie Turner, Natalie Dormer and Emilia Clarke?
> 
> AT THE SAME TIME?!



Take out Sophie Turner, put in Lena Headey there.


Nothing wrong with a cougar and two babes.


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Hold on
> 
> Can I handle a threesome queen orgy with Sophie Turner, Natalie Dormer and Emilia Clarke?
> 
> AT THE SAME TIME?!


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

Jena said:


> This ship sails itself because nothing can sink it. The only reason it can't happen is because it's too powerful.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2015)

I didn't hack shit I'm top busy getting high and watching basketball 

Fugoff


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> We need more Emilia Clarke nudity.
> 
> We need more Emilia Clarke.
> 
> We need more.



This.

Chick thinks she's too good to show nudity


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> This.
> 
> Chick thinks she's too good to show nudity



KHALEEEEEEEEEEEEESI


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I didn't hack shit I'm top busy getting high and watching basketball
> 
> Fugoff



Para?

Busy?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Take out Sophie Turner, put in Lena Headey there.
> 
> 
> Nothing wrong with a cougar and two babes.



That could work. 

But Carice van Houten has to get involved too


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank god I'm not a fucccccboi


----------



## The Weeknd (Apr 30, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> That could work.
> 
> But Carice van Houten has to get involved too



have them all fuck each other for 30-45 mins

then let them all share a dick

:33


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I didn't hack shit *I'm top busy* getting high and watching basketball
> 
> Fugoff



TOP KEK


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> KHALEEEEEEEEEEEEESI



Mother of Terminators


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2015)

RELIGHT MY FIRE KHALEEEEEEEEEEESI


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2015)

emilia x nathalie omega level powerful

so powerful reality would warp and turn everyone gay and/or pansexual


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Mother of Terminators



This picture is so damn non-threatening

I can't...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

I know right?

She doesn't have the "hardened soldier" look at all.


----------



## teddy (Apr 30, 2015)

She looks too innocent for that movie


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2015)

She's no Xena Warrior Princess 

Who was actually a lesbo on the show


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2015)

that desert eagle must be super fake

I doubt she could even hold it with one hand


----------



## The World (Apr 30, 2015)

99 avy changes?? bullshit!

I've been around for so long and changed it pretty often


----------



## Speedy Jag. (Apr 30, 2015)

90's Lucy Lawless was the real queen


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 30, 2015)

She looks like a child


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> 90's Lucy Lawless was the real queen



Her and Callisto as Lesbian Warrior Queens


----------



## Yasha (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## teddy (Apr 30, 2015)

even if i was a big fan there's no damn way i could do this


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

Stunna will probably do it, doe

He's done it before every new Disney release


----------



## Detective (Apr 30, 2015)

BTW, thinking of upgrading the  emote

Or at least making a SSJ2 version of it



:biteit

"like two unblemished peaches"


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

Hit it with the power of 1 billion exploding suns


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 1, 2015)

GOAT BOAT Lesbo kiss but I need the full gif version  

Help Detective SOS


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]J8-OieorSWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2015)

The thirst is real


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

hnnnngg



ted. said:


> even if i was a big fan there's no damn way i could do this


cakewalk


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]J8-OieorSWY[/YOUTUBE]



I still want the gif tho 

Also



 

I don't remember Wild Things


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2015)

The Dead Zone (1983): B

Another David Cronenberg movie! Not as good as "The Fly" or "Videodrome", but better than "Scanners". It's a good movie with some great sequences, but it struggles with adapting the source material. The episodic nature of the narrative would work in the context of a novel, but doesn't work as efficiently for film. Nevertheless, it's about as good as it could've been. The Castle Rock Killer sequence in particular was very unsettling and cleverly written. Once again though, I don't really feel compelled to review this. None of Cronenberg's movies seem to firmly belong to the horror genre.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2015)

Should've been Sarah and Eliza Dushku


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Should've been Sarah and Eliza Dushku



No, by the rule of balance in the universe, there always has to be one hot one, and one slightly lesser hot one

You can't have 2 equal hot ones make-out like that

That's nuclear fallout level


----------



## Grape (May 1, 2015)

Ah, Cruel Intentions.

GOAT movie.

Except for Reese Witherspoon and her shovel face.


----------



## Taleran (May 1, 2015)

No one can compare 



This looks like a fun time


----------



## Bluebeard (May 1, 2015)

Age of Ultron disappointing as hell.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 1, 2015)

Loved Age of Ultron. Would say it's better than most of the Marvel stand alone stuff, but not better than Captain America 2 or Guardians.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2015)

So yeah, Age of Ultron. It's *okay*. Compared to the other MCU movies, I'd rate it below Guardians and Hulk and above pretty much everything else except Winter Soldier and the first Avengers. The movie still suffers from the same old MCU problems and adds some new annoyances along the way. But the action and lore stays true to the universe. I am enjoying Ironman's development in the series, even if his movies mostly suck. The fact that Civil War is going to expand on that pleases me. 

So about Ultron himself, he started really well. His introduction scene gave me chills, but he quickly got lost into the shuffle with all that's happening. 2 hours was not enough for this ensemble cast. Literally nothing (character or subplot) got enough build or development in the film. I am sorry for being wrong about the Expendables comparison, it's spot on actually. At the end, Loki was far superior as a villain. Him wanting to rule Earth make sense given his god complex and family issues. Betrayal was also a common theme in the first phase movies, so Loki tearing apart the Avengers stayed true to that. I get that with Ultron they're trying to push the "whether the Avengers are needed or not" theme of the second phase, but that plot-line doesn't get a proper conclusion in the movie. 

CGI was great, though the whole visual style is grainy to go with the metallic look so I can see why people would think it's "weird". Even as a person that likes poppy colors in my movies and games, I quite liked the whole aesthetic approach.  

The action direction is easily the movie's strongest feature. Based on fighting alone, it far surpasses any other MCU film. It had a lot of great moments, especially at the end. Action fans will probably love this. But story-wise, this could have used a lot of polishing. Maybe even a 2 part film like Infinity Wars. 

Best thing I took from this is that Civil War will probably be grand. 2 of the best characters in the universe duking it out will be good. I just wish Banner would be in it to it make perfect. 





*Spoiler*: _SPOILERZZZZZ_ 





Oh and for those that watched the movie. Joss Whedon pretty much did the exact same thing. Make the nonthreatening villain kill off an undeveloped character for "feels" and "strengths". Even the way it was set up was odd. Ultron got his ass kicked so he stole a jet? dafuq was dat about?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 1, 2015)

Is it weird that I think the hottest role of Dushku was in Wrong Turn? Or that dom version of Faith in Buffy?


----------



## Grape (May 1, 2015)

Kingsman - 8.5/10

Pretty good.


----------



## Liverbird (May 1, 2015)

*Melancholia*_(2011)_ - 8/10

Loved this one. An impressively good metaphoric interpretation of melancholy and depression. A great job by both leading actresses too!


----------



## Grape (May 1, 2015)

I love Melancholia. I believe Yasha is a fan as well, maybe it's Enno


----------



## Liverbird (May 1, 2015)

Glad to hear that! 

I must admit, it immediately got in my favorites list. Re-watching it again soon.


----------



## Grape (May 1, 2015)

It's great. The juxtaposition of the sisters staying the same as their dispositions change during the course of the film is brilliantly done.


----------



## Liverbird (May 1, 2015)

Indeed. I can't help but think if I watched this at the right time, this could easily be a 9/10 or 10/10 on my book. I wasn't expecting it to be what it was, hence the need to re-watch and evaluate my opinion on it.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 1, 2015)

My hair style remained the same overnight. This is intriguing.


----------



## Succubus (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

I will see Ultron this weekend.

But what Marvel project excites me?  AKA Jessica Jones.





Grape said:


> Kingsman - 8.5/10
> 
> Pretty good.


----------



## Yasha (May 1, 2015)

*Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior*

Probably qualifies as one of those it's-so-bad-it's good kind of movies.

6/10


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

Road Warrior the GOAT


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

OH SHIT

Age of Ultron tonight in IMAX as part of pre-3rd decade celebration

That's when you know you have it good, when comrades buy fucking IMAX tickets for you, without telling you, as part of early B-day shenanigans


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2015)

I'm also trying to see it tonight since i'll be too busy tomorrow.


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm also trying to see it tonight since i'll be too busy tomorrow.



Call me childish or old fashioned(maybe both), but there is also something magical about seeing a film on the first day of release.

:33


----------



## Yasha (May 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> OH SHIT
> 
> Age of Ultron tonight in IMAX as part of pre-3rd decade celebration
> 
> That's when you know you have it good, when comrades buy fucking IMAX tickets for you, without telling you, as part of early B-day shenanigans



It sounds nice to have friends.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

yeah


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2015)

u bunch of babies.


----------



## The World (May 1, 2015)

fuck yo fake friends D


----------



## Grape (May 1, 2015)

Hey guys 

[youtube]bpBP9dALcWw[/youtube]


----------



## Slice (May 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> Call me childish or old fashioned(maybe both), but there is also something magical about seeing a film on the first day of release.
> 
> :33



Then why are you seeing it a week late


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

Slice said:


> Then why are you seeing it a week late



Fuck your superior German engineered release dates, Gruber.


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

Now, I'm off for the evening. Gonna check on you haters doe, from my new Gear S smartwatch, now paired with my existing Note 3. 

A gift from my parents.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

D livin' that streets ahead life


----------



## Grape (May 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> Now, I'm off for the evening. Gonna check on you haters doe, from my new Gear S smartwatch, now paired with my existing Note 3.
> 
> A gift from my parents.




Take that monkey shit off, you embarrassin' us.


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2015)

Stunna, you can get a good smartwatch for like $100 or so


----------



## Ae (May 1, 2015)

Detective could afford an AP, but wear a shitty smartwatch instead.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2015)

Eh, I like new toys as much as the next guy, but I don't think smartwatches are worth buying yet.

They're overpriced without the payoff  of more convenience, seems like something someone gets just to say they have...


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 1, 2015)

this broke poor black people schtick is getting old real fast Gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2015)

Why you gotta put me in that box, Speedy.

Can't I just be a poor individual?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 1, 2015)

I was criticizing Mastercoon

oh my days


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> this broke poor black people schtick is getting old real fast Gesy





Speedy Jag. said:


> I was criticizing Mastercoon
> 
> oh my days



I'm lost here


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2015)

Gesy spending his welfare cheques and food stamps on internet?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 1, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I'm lost here



You're always lost in translation


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2015)

Hit the SAP button Speedy


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2015)

The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou


9/10

Underrated little gem from Wes Anderson and Bill Murray.

That last scene " I wonder if it remembers me?" Strikes so hard


----------



## The Weeknd (May 1, 2015)

Today is a day for Netflix.


----------



## Taleran (May 1, 2015)

*Age of Ultron*
Enjoyable enough on the big screen but I don't expect myself to remember it or have any of it last beyond that first watch.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 1, 2015)

Detective said:


>



YOOOO IT GOT ADDED

NICE


----------



## Taleran (May 1, 2015)

> However, by posting, uploading, inputting, providing, or submitting your Submission, you are granting Microsoft, its affiliated companies, and necessary sublicensees permission to use your Submission in connection with the operation of their Internet businesses (including, without limitation, all Microsoft services), including, without limitation, the license rights to: copy, distribute, transmit, publicly display, publicly perform, reproduce, edit, translate, and reformat your Submission; to publish your name in connection with your Submission; and to sublicense such rights to any supplier of the Website Services.



Absolutely Amazing.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

Just watched Age of Ultron.  And it was alright.  But as far as entertaining summer blockbusters go...  I was more entertained by the new Fast and the Furious.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Just watched Age of Ultron.  And it was alright.  But as far as entertaining summer blockbusters go...  I was more entertained by the new Fast and the Furious.



Agreed Furious 7 should do a multiversal event


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 1, 2015)

Mad Max will be this year's best movie.


----------



## Taleran (May 1, 2015)

I sure hope not.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 1, 2015)

every day we on our peso


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

Mad Max is going to be a disappointment.  But I will still watch it.


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

Taleran said:


> *Age of Ultron*
> Enjoyable enough on the big screen but I don't expect myself to remember it or have any of it last beyond that first watch.






Rukia said:


> Just watched Age of Ultron.  And it was alright.  But as far as entertaining summer blockbusters go...  I was more entertained by the new Fast and the Furious.



I agree with these two gentlemen. Just got back from seeing it. While the visual effects were nice, it all started to feel oversaturated after a while, and the pacing of the film was so damn jarring. I think I prefer the original film to the sequel, if only because of the novelty of a superhero team-up. This film didn't raise the bar itself, just sort of duplicated the previous film, except with somehow less excitement. In a lot of ways, it was like watching the first film a 2nd or 3rd time, and feeling nothing.

★★★ out of ★★★★★ for the film itself.

★★★★★ out of ★★★★★ for Olsen cleavage and booty/meaty thighs/legs in black leather hooker boots.




Mike and His Friends said:


> Mad Max will be this year's best movie.



Not sure about overall best, but I think it will be the blockbuster of the summer.


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> YOOOO IT GOT ADDED
> 
> NICE



Thanks again, mate


----------



## The Weeknd (May 1, 2015)

I am not going to watch Mad Max or Age of Ultron at this current month.

Both going to be pure doodoo.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ZzpIfLcycIs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (May 1, 2015)

Making paper off Robin William's suicide I see.


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

Jasmine DA GOAT Disney Princess


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2015)

Belle > your fav


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

Tiana was a great princess.  Right Stunna?


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> Not sure about overall best, but I think it will be the blockbuster of the summer.



Do you think it will outgross AoB? That's a very bold statement.

But in terms of quality I'm sure Fury Road will deliver!


----------



## Ae (May 1, 2015)

Gesy with that overrated taste


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

Yasha promised that Melisandre would deliver this week.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Tiana was a great princess.  Right Stunna?


The           best.


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Do you think it will outgross AoB? That's a very bold statement.
> 
> But in terms of quality I'm sure Fury Road will deliver!



AoB?



Of course it will not outgross quite a few films, but that's only because people have shit taste. 

I am still feeling the wounds of what happened to Dredd.


----------



## Ae (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Belle > your fav



Don't let your physical appearance similar to the Beast IRL cloud your suspect judgement vicariously through supporting Belle, in the hopes that a woman would touch you.



Stunna said:


> The           best.



Filler princess.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> AoB?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Age of Butchery


----------



## Ae (May 1, 2015)

I especially don't like redheads, but Ariel is the best princess.

And she have the best meme.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2015)

Haha, what the fuck, d.

I just feel that Belle was just the strongest character overall. i liked how the main character had to Woo her or win her over instead of the other way around.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 1, 2015)

Avengers 2: A-

I don't get why everyone is shitting on this movie, as I thought it was exceptional entertainment. Is it as good as the first one? No, as I felt the battles had less diversity and the pacing did hit a snag around the 3rd act. But it did deliver in every area I wanted: Awesome special effects, intense and exciting action, funny humor and quotable lines. It used its cast well and I enjoyed the cameos. Hawkeye got more of a personality and his "We're in a flying city...fighting an army of robots...and I have a bow and arrow and none of this makes sense!" line delivery was amazing. 

Ultron made a very good villain. He's not all doom and gloom, like the trailers suggests, but does have a personality more akin to a villainous Tony Stark. He's snarky, charming and seems to enjoy companionship. He has moments of insight and even sympathy, but he's also dangerous and very much insane. Overall, I really liked it. 



> I am still feeling the wounds of what happened to Dredd.



"Dredd" sucked. They should've just made a sequel to the Stallone one instead. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kidding, kidding. I 100% agree.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fuck tiana





Detective said:


> Filler princess.


the fuck??

this terrible taste


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

Megara had a good plot twist, working for Hades and all.  And she had a good musical number.  I rank her pretty highly.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 1, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I especially don't like redheads, but Ariel is the best princess.
> 
> And she have the best meme.



She really does. I laughed my ass out when I first saw this



Really, I couldn't contain myself


----------



## Ae (May 1, 2015)

All the ethnic princesses post 2000 is ethnic just for the sake of diversity.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 1, 2015)

> Is it as good as the first one? No, as I felt the battles had less diversity and the pacing did hit a snag around the 3rd act.



tfw AoU is suffering hardcore from the overrating of avengers 1

>pacing hit a snag

avengers 1 had a bloated middle section with the entire team doing nothing but quarreling and stewing while loki did his whole glass prison hannibal lecter thing on the helicarrier


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I especially don't like redheads, but Ariel is the best princess.


top 5



~Gesy~ said:


> I just feel that Belle was just the strongest character overall. i liked how the main character had to Woo her or win her over instead of the other way around.


Tiana has that 



Rukia said:


> Megara had a good plot twist, working for Hades and all.  And she had a good musical number.  I rank her pretty highly.


not a Disney princess tho 



Masterrace said:


> All the ethnic princesses post 2000 is ethnic just for the sake of diversity.


tfw the 90's had 3 PoC princesses and we've only had 1 since 2000


----------



## Lucaniel (May 1, 2015)

tfw stunna is such a giant nerd that he has some exhaustive ranking of all the disney princesses


----------



## Ae (May 1, 2015)

But if we're including non-princesses, Lady is the GOAT Disney female.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

Didn't she basically become one at the end of the movie?

Still great though.

[YOUTUBE]Tl0DMTlwLw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2015)

If Jane counts she'll take the number two spot, followed by Jasmine.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> tfw stunna is such a giant nerd that he has some exhaustive ranking of all the disney princesses






Masterrace said:


> But if we're including non-princesses, but Lady is the GOAT Disney female.


nope

Lilo (and Nani) 



Rukia said:


> Didn't she basically become one at the end of the movie?


no?


----------



## Ae (May 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> nope
> 
> Lilo (and Nani)



Eww

No even top 20

EVE is a close second


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

this pleb

EVE isn't even a Disney character


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

Vanellope von Schweetz.


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> the fuck??
> 
> this terrible taste



Your artificial and flawed taste in 2d women is the closest you will get to heart of a woman's vaginal canal.

Enjoy going down on dat cardboard life sized cutout in the corner of your room, staring at you with dead eyes that the inhumanly happy smile beneath it doesn't quite reach


----------



## Ae (May 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> this pleb
> 
> EVE isn't even a Disney character



They're all the same to me


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

Good for you Stunna.  You have been waiting 5 years for this discussion.  The wait is over.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> Your artificial and flawed taste in 2d women is the closest you will get to heart of a woman's vaginal canal.
> 
> Enjoy going down on dat cardboard life sized cutout in the corner of your room, staring at you with dead eyes that the inhumanly happy smile beneath it doesn't quite reach


wtf did this come from


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Good for you Stunna.  You have been waiting 5 years for this discussion.  The wait is over.


Rukia           pls


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Best Musical Number_ 



[YOUTUBE]Jb7kJ-j_dKA[/YOUTUBE]




Still fucking great.


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Haha, what the fuck, d.



Just stretching my artistic putdown talents, nothing personal you rusted needle disease riddled son of a no-name brand purchasing coke whore


----------



## Ae (May 1, 2015)

Honestly, I would spaghetti with Lady.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Honestly, I would spaghetti with Lady.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2015)

Pretty sure "I Just Cant Wait to be King" is best musical number


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> wtf did this come from



It came from the fathomless epicenter of the black hole of your mother's vagina featured in the unending middle portion of that Interstellar film by Enno's false God Nolan





.... I kid, obviously. I have faith that you will one day smash like a viagra powered, red bull juicing cosplay Black Thor


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pretty sure "I Just Cant Wait to be King" is best musical number


disappoint


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

Gesy asking that question about the Goofy tv series as if he was the only one to ride that fandom with pride


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

I watched Gargoyles.  Beat that shit.


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2015)

Stunnas Disney knowledge never fails to stagger me


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I watched Gargoyles.  Beat that shit.



I watched C.O.P.S. Beat that shit

[YOUTUBE]J-0T6QKc0yg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Stunnas Disney knowledge never fails to stagger me



In my head, I call him Mickipedia


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> disappoint



Lol what's your fav, stunna?


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

Bravestarr.


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2015)

Gargoyles was waaaay better than that show Detective 

Fuck outta here


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

Good lord I am good.  Check out what is going on in Baltimore.  I was supporting non-Caucasian characters all the way back in the 80's.  So far ahead of the fucking curve.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

Fuck yeah Para.  I even saw Mask of the Phantasm in the theatre.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Stunnas Disney knowledge never fails to stagger me


eh, there's room for improvement



~Gesy~ said:


> Lol what's your fav, stunna?


not sure what my favorite musical number would be...

but I can name a ton that are better than yours


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

I actually didn't appreciate BTAS or Gargoyles when I was younger; I had to revisit them when I was a bit older


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I actually didn't appreciate BTAS or Gargoyles when I was younger; I had to revisit them when I was a bit older



Dat feeling when you were like 6 in 2002, as a random time reference example


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

I don't really watch animated movies that much anymore.  I wonder if maybe I should?  Stunna is considered an expert and he hasn't watched half the shit I have.  Not sure if he even knows who Don Bluth is.

It seems like a waste for me to not continue to build on my knowledge.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

why Rukia tryna front like this smdh

I'd say Jena's the animation expert here tho


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't really watch animated movies that much anymore.  I wonder if maybe I should?  Stunna is considered an expert and he hasn't watched half the shit I have.  Not sure if he even knows who Don Bluth is.
> 
> It seems like a waste for me to not continue to build on my knowledge.



I'm kind of in the same boat. I feel that my superior animated film experiences as a child, has given me an almost perfect spider sense of sorts for when a certain feature will be shit, so I tend to stay away from those.

I made an exception for Big Hero 6, and got trolled by the beyond basic quality of the overall product. It wasn't bad, but it wasn't a gem either.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

What?  Watership Down is the only animated film she talks about on a regular basis.


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

BTW, I didn't watch HTTYD 2, because of that same feeling, and it turned out I was right, even though I didn' want to be.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> I made an exception for Big Hero 6, and got trolled by the beyond basic quality of the overall product. It wasn't bad, but it wasn't a gem either.


Remember when Stunna was hyping up Rise of the Guardians?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 1, 2015)

Yeah Batman was surprisingly dark.

It's funny cause I didn't notice the tone until I was older.


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Remember when Stunna was hyping up Rise of the Guardians?



Yeah, he had like 5 set changes for each of the main cast, and I kept telling him that the best part of that film was going to be that musical track from Russell Crowe's failed Robin Hood film, that they used in the trailers for the Guardians


----------



## The Weeknd (May 1, 2015)

Legends of The Guardians was dope.


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

Detective said:


> I made an exception for Big Hero 6, and got trolled by the beyond basic quality of the overall product. It wasn't bad, but it wasn't a gem either.


ayy dat flipflop



Rukia said:


> What?  Watership Down is the only animated film she talks about on a regular basis.


she's mentioned plenty more than just that; plus I post 10x more than her. I get the impression she's seen everything I have, and more



Detective said:


> BTW, I didn't watch HTTYD 2, because of that same feeling, and it turned out I was right, even though I didn' want to be.


you were wrong 



Rukia said:


> Remember when Stunna was hyping up Rise of the Guardians?


obvious troll is obvious


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah Batman was surprisingly dark.
> 
> It's funny cause I didn't notice the tone until I was older.



Man, most people laughed at Wile E. Coyote as a kid when the Road Runner kept evading him. But not me, I cherished his unappreciated genius and Naruto-esque no-quit attitude

Fuck that Road Runner, man


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Yeah Batman was surprisingly dark.
> 
> It's funny cause I didn't notice the tone until I was older.


[YOUTUBE]7EtHfr0eBA4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Weeknd (May 1, 2015)

Young Justice still remains the best animated series from DC in the past decade.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

Legend of the Guardians is great.  The best film Snyder has ever made.  That's for sure.


----------



## Detective (May 1, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]7EtHfr0eBA4[/YOUTUBE]



I-I-I'm not clicking that play button. My heart still hasn't thawed from those wounds as a child.

Life is cruel and an unfair mistress


----------



## The Weeknd (May 1, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Legend of the Guardians is great.  The best film Snyder has ever made.  That's for sure.



Man of Steel > LOTG

Man of Steel will be remembered for decades to come for how amazing it was. Masterpieces are often hated from the masses, then loved later on.


----------



## Rukia (May 1, 2015)

This part chokes me up.

[YOUTUBE]jWHHsdE_oQg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (May 1, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]KUtLTxBYZHw[/YOUTUBE]

best Batman villain


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

Grundy was sad as fuck too!


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> [YOUTUBE]KUtLTxBYZHw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> best Batman villain


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Oifs6ulpd9A[/YOUTUBE]

To this very day, all of my feels


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

No Titty.  That Baby Doll arc was deeper than anything you see on television today.  Pretty sure the writers interviewed at least 100 psychiatrists before they wrote the script for that episode.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2015)

I'll be revisiting the animated series soon


Detective said:


> Man, most people laughed at Wile E. Coyote as a kid when the Road Runner kept evading him. But not me, I cherished his unappreciated genius and Naruto-esque no-quit attitude
> 
> Fuck that Road Runner, man



For such a genius, he sure allowed ACME to make a lot of  money off him.


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

Welp, I am 30


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No Titty.  That Baby Doll arc was deeper than anything you see on television today.  Pretty sure the writers interviewed at least 100 psychiatrists before they wrote the script for that episode.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

Yep.  Still a tearjerker.

[YOUTUBE]OFoPc52Kd8I[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> For such a genius, he sure allowed ACME to make a lot of  money off him.



He fucking carried that company on his back, through 5 recessions, and put many children of their employees, through college

That fucking animal deserves a statue outside of their HQ


----------



## Ae (May 2, 2015)

You're about halfway to death


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2015)

I'm about to fap.


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You're about halfway to death



I am very zen about all things related to life, doe. If my time comes tomorrow, or 30,40 or 50 years from now, I am at peace with it.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> Welp, I am 30



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]GmZ2ICOZ8mo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> Welp, I am 30



Happy birthday

Did you ever get that Audi? seems like you've been waiting forever for it.


----------



## Ae (May 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> I am very zen about all things related to life, doe. If my time comes tomorrow, or 30,40 or 50 years from now, I am at peace with it.



OMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> OMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> Did you ever get that Audi? seems like you've been waiting forever for it.



Thanks dude 

No, I cancelled my deposit(I ordered at the start of fall, and they told me I had to wait till spring after 99989898 weeks of posturing). Canada has such a bullshit waiting list for cars(in addition to cars being magically priced 8-10k higher). It's like the only downside when compared overall with the US.

Still using a BRZ, waiting for a better choice to replace it with. I may hold out for that XE from Jaguar that's coming next year. A friend of mine is telling me to get the Mazda CX-3, and I may tend to agree, cause it's somewhat amazing for the price and the Kodo styling.


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Yasha promised that Melisandre would deliver this week.



Episode 4 this week?

Melisandre would, but Jon Snow would not.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

The BRZ is fun to drive.  I would consider it if they had an STI edition.


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> Welp, I am 30



And still a virgin.

And proud of it.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2015)

lol @ the idea that "Man of Steal" will be remembered as great. The majority of opinions were lukewarm, with few expressing notable positivity or negativity. If anything, it won't be remembered at all compared to the previous Superman movies. The first two are still highly regarded, the third and fourth are remembered for sucking and "Superman Returns" will be remembered for just being such a letdown. "Man of Steal" is meh incarnate.


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Welp, I will be 30 in September
> 
> And still a virgin.
> 
> And proud of it.



Fixed for Yasha accuracy


----------



## Ae (May 2, 2015)

If nothing goes wrong, I could own a Miata in the very near future.


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> lol @ the idea that "Man of Steal" will be remembered as great. The majority of opinions were lukewarm, with few expressing notable positivity or negativity. If anything, it won't be remembered at all compared to the previous Superman movies. The first two are still highly regarded, the third and fourth are remembered for sucking and "Superman Returns" will be remembered for just being such a letdown. "Man of Steal" is meh incarnate.



I can confidently say that Man of Steel > Avengers 1 > Avengers 2

Avengers 2 would only be better than it if we rated on Olsen factor alone


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2015)

Hey, I thought we were proud virgin brothers.


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> If nothing goes wrong, I could own a Miata in the very near future.



Dude, get it if you can. Still one of the greatest vehicles of our time. So good. Only reason I don't have one, is that it's too small for me, and impractical for what I need in a vehicle/where I live.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2015)

there's never been a good Superman movie


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2015)

tfw Hawks managed to close out but not Spurs

Perhaps they are not meant to go far this year.


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Hey, I thought we were proud virgin brothers.



Unfortunately, I broke that sacred oath of brotherhood some time ago. Forgive me, for I have sinned.

But I am still pure in spirit.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

Yasha betrayed


----------



## Ae (May 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> Dude, get it if you can. Still one of the greatest vehicles of our time. So good. Only reason I don't have one, is that it's too small for me, and impractical for what I need in a vehicle/where I live.



That's not a problem, I have the body of a 14 year old girl. 
Impractical, as in the the cold and snow?


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2015)

hey, we're still in this together, Yasha


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2015)

I thought Sri Lankans all saved their best for the right one. Guess D is more Canadian than Sri Lankan in this regard.


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2015)

Stunna said:


> hey, we're still in this together, Yasha



So, Martial is a virgin collector.


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> That's not a problem, I have the body of a 14 year old girl.
> Impractical, as in the the cold and snow?



  


And yes, not that I would even consider driving it in the snow. It would have been a summer car only.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

Yasha hurt as fuck


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I thought Sri Lankans all saved their best for the right one. Guess D is more Canadian than Sri Lankan in this regard.



This is funny considering that East and South Asians are essentially the most sexually driven race on Earth. As the world population knows, we breed like an unstoppable super virus. And those numbers come from repetitive behavior.

I don't want to use that stupid as fuck Catholic rabbit reference in AoU, doe. That was a horrible 1 liner.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

I'm kind of annoyed that Maddington is being so disrespected on this board.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2015)

Rukia


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2015)

I'm not hurt, Para. I'm just broken inside.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm kind of annoyed that Maddington is being so disrespected on this board.


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Yasha hurt as fuck



If it's any consolation to Yash, the girl who did the deed back in the day, was part Asian.

I'm sure a part of Rukia can appreciate this reference to his own past experiences with white man's Kryptonite, at least.


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

Parallax said:


>



Just wait till the :vaulto emote gets uploaded


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2015)

If I'm gonna do it, I would do it with full Asian, but part woman.


----------



## Ae (May 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> And yes, not that I would even consider driving it in the snow. It would have been a summer car only.



Well damn, probably going to need some snow tires then


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

I saw the Ant Man trailer at the cinema.  The train part got a nice pop from the crowd.


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> If I'm gonna do it, I would do it with full Asian, but part woman.



When diversity is misinterpreted and taken too far


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Well damn, probably going to need some snow tires then



Seriously, even with snow tires, don't fucking drive it in the winter. That's a wreck waiting to happen dude.


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I saw the Ant Man trailer at the cinema.  The train part got a nice pop from the crowd.



They only played Jurassic World in front of my AoU screening at the IMAX, along with a 5 minute preview of Tomorrowland

Watching that "it's hunting for sport" and "it remembered where they placed the tracker" portion in IMAX was rage inducing


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2015)

Not tranny, but tomboy. Beautiful girl with a boyish personality is da best.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2015)

god damn son


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2015)

u do u, yasha


----------



## Ae (May 2, 2015)

I always put my head down and rub my ears during the trailers, and my friend tell me people look at me like I'm a crazy person.


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Not tranny, but tomboy. Beautiful girl with a boyish personality is da best.



I hope you find a Tsundere Yumi

That would be so OP


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I always put my head down and rub my ears during the trailers, and my friend tell me people look at me like I'm a crazy person.



Wut


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

Why are the humans so surprised that the dinosaur they manufactured is intelligent?


----------



## Ae (May 2, 2015)

BvS is the only trailer I've seen in almost a year

If I'm over someone's house and a trailer comes on I have to walk out the room.


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2015)

Yumi's body with Ellen Page's soul. Perfect.


----------



## Grape (May 2, 2015)

Detective said:


> This is funny considering that East and South Asians are essentially the most sexually driven race on Earth. As the world population knows, we breed like an unstoppable super virus. And those numbers come from repetitive behavior.
> 
> I don't want to use that stupid as fuck Catholic rabbit reference in AoU, doe. That was a horrible 1 liner.




Valentine was right. Global warming is the fever, and Asians are the virus.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

Kingsman needs to bring Gazelle back.  A twin sister would be fine with me I guess.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

Roxy on the other hand is a joke.  She got all of the easy jobs.  Eggsy had to invade a fucking fortress.  She used a jet pack.


----------



## Grape (May 2, 2015)

Bitch got sent to the kitchen.


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

Gazelle's last name should be Antelope


----------



## Grape (May 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Yumi's body with Ellen Page's soul. Perfect.




Yumi's body with Ellen Page's body straddling Grape's body.

Perfect


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

And she shot her dog for a job!

(Pug is going to be massive in the sequel.)


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> And she shot her dog for a job!



No fucking hestitation

I would have at least asked to think over it, for a day or two, before politely declining


----------



## Grape (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

Damn though.  Colin Firth killed everyone in that church.  No one made it out of that fight.


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2015)

I would have shot the guy who asked me to shoot the pug.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I would have shot the guy who asked me to shoot the pug.


Arthur was a dick.


----------



## Grape (May 2, 2015)

Fuckin' Alfred. 

I would have failed that test as well though. I would have been in such a hurry to show my alphaness, I would have simply reached down and snapped it's neck.


----------



## Taleran (May 2, 2015)

Terry Crews is a better Pinocchio joke than James Spader


----------



## Taleran (May 2, 2015)

[youtube]qCE4pHiGTXs[/youtube]

I am glad this still exists.


----------



## Slice (May 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Yumi's body with Ellen Page's soul. Perfect.



But then she would also be a lesbian.


----------



## Slice (May 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday Detective!
This thread should soon reach the point where there are more people over 30 than under.


----------



## The World (May 2, 2015)

Grape said:


> Yumi's body with Ellen Page's body straddling Grape's body.
> 
> Perfect



you can't straddle something so microscopic


----------



## The World (May 2, 2015)

Slice said:


> Happy Birthday Detective!



i see how it is


----------



## Slice (May 2, 2015)

Also happy belated birthday to you Warubro!


----------



## Slice (May 2, 2015)

Did you guys see this? 

[YOUTUBE]BabsgCQhpu4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday Detective and World. 

EDIT: also, bought a new MyBook so I'm back in business


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2015)

Slice said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday!
> As of today you are now officially closer to 40 than to 20.



This looks familiar.



			
				Slice said:
			
		

> Wanted to say something about your knock-out comment to Grape since i cant rep again and saw the date. Officially closer to 30 than 20 now.



I think I see what Slice is trying to do. Not going to work old man


----------



## Slice (May 2, 2015)

I always do that. 
Confronting people with their age is fun.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 2, 2015)

Birthday greetings old men Warudo/Detective

You're late


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

Slice said:


> I always do that.
> Confronting people with their age is fun.



does it make you feel better about being 20,000 years old


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

oh and happy birthday detective


----------



## Slice (May 2, 2015)

It kinda does


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2015)

30s Club
Slice
Speedy
Rukia
Detective

For some reason, I feel that Stunna is sometimes more mature than those four combined.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

I'm surprised by how much I have enjoyed the Flash.  I wasn't that interested when I heard that they were turning it into a series.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 2, 2015)

Happy b-day Detective.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> 30s Club
> Slice
> Speedy
> Rukia
> ...



maybe 30 is just when your faculties finally leave you

Happy Birthday Detective.


----------



## teddy (May 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday Detective


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday Detective


----------



## Liverbird (May 2, 2015)

The title of the thread should be changed to "Happy Birthday Detective"


----------



## ~M~ (May 2, 2015)

Madoka Magica Rebellion 10/10


----------



## MartialHorror (May 2, 2015)

Ew, they might be making a "Left Behind 2" using Kickstarter...I still feel a bored rage whenever I think about it.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Madoka Magica Rebellion 10/10


      .


----------



## ~M~ (May 2, 2015)

Perhaps I will rewatch "The Wind Rises" today 
The film moved me so much to tears


----------



## Liverbird (May 2, 2015)

I tried watching The Wind Rises like three times and dropped it


----------



## ~M~ (May 2, 2015)

THE FUCK 

IT'S ABOUT GROWTH 

MATURITY 

FEELS 

AIRPLANES

FREEDOM 

WHAT'S NOT TO LIKE


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

i have to see the Madoka films, haven't gotten around to them.


----------



## Liverbird (May 2, 2015)

idk, it just started kinda slow and weird and uninteresting, so every time I thought "another time". Haven't watched it still


----------



## ~M~ (May 2, 2015)

It's a slow movie overall, just a little slower than most anime films to really drive home the drama and beauty of the film


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Madoka Magica Rebellion 10/10


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 2, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> The title of the thread should be changed to "Happy Birthday Detective"



You wanna piss off Warudo even more?


----------



## ~M~ (May 2, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


>



What's the matter, don't understand metaphysics glorious animation and combat, originality, and waifus?


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

>waifu

get that Area 11 shit the fuck up on out of here.


----------



## ~M~ (May 2, 2015)

3d girls can be waifus 

Look at Za Warudo


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

I was never interested in the Wind Rises.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2015)

~M~ said:


> What's the matter, don't understand metaphysics glorious animation and combat, originality, and waifus?



Yep.


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

Parallax said:


> >waifu
> 
> get that Area 11 shit the fuck up on out of here.



Para defending his turf like an active mod


----------



## Detective (May 2, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I was never interested in the Wind Rises.



Yo, time for a confession dude, I really liked Summer Wars


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2015)

Hold the fuck up since when the Mexicans started to police this place?

Don't they realize if he doesn't do shit in the Sports section he isn't improving if you give him more work?


----------



## ~M~ (May 2, 2015)

What, I can't talk about anime films? I do watch others btw 

Snowpiercer probably last nonanimu movie 9/10 (except maybe I watched American oldboy 7/10)


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

you can totally talk about any films, including anime films.  We encourage that.

just don't use waifu


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2015)

~M~ said:


> What, I can't talk about anime films? I do watch others btw
> 
> Snowpiercer probably last nonanimu movie 9/10 (except maybe I watched American oldboy 7/10)



Ignore Para, talk about whatever you want.

If he becomes cheeky threaten that you'll call immigration or you'll give him a bath. That works most of the times


----------



## ~M~ (May 2, 2015)

>ignore the mod 
No problem 





*Spoiler*: __ 



jk para you're like the chillest mod on the forum


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Ae (May 2, 2015)

inb4 Stunna 

[YOUTUBE]pkpjujMjwTQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I tried watching The Wind Rises like three times and dropped it


booo



Masterrace said:


> inb4 Stunna
> 
> [YOUTUBE]pkpjujMjwTQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (May 2, 2015)

Google be stalking people man (not that we didn't already know this), I was talking about Lady yesterday and this popped up in my search results.

But really, you can't tell me Lady isn't kawaii as fuck.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2015)

Massacoon over here jealous of the Tramp smh


----------



## Ae (May 2, 2015)

Bruh, what I'd do to be Tramp.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2015)

stop               .


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

Stunna, you have never been with a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel?


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2015)

dangerous levels of shitposting going on atm


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

-sigh-

I probably need to go see Avengers again.  I have my opinions on it.  But it is also true that I had a lot of wine before that viewing.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

this fucking thread


----------



## Ae (May 2, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rd5dR7YR2ig[/YOUTUBE]

@00:26: "Your idea of the perfect mate. Sweet, kind, gentle, affectionate, and loving."

@00:32: "If you're a fan of kissing and beautiful faces"

You hear that shit? If you didn't know they were talking about a dog, you'd think that's a perfect woman.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2015)

why are you doing this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2015)

Shock value post are weak trolling methods

Step yo game up


----------



## Ae (May 2, 2015)

Because Lady isn't in your avatar, Stunna.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Shock value post are weak trolling methods
> 
> Step yo game up



>not saying this to yasha


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Because Lady isn't in your avatar, Stunna.


you know good and well why she isn't in my avatar smh


----------



## Ae (May 2, 2015)

Gesy, you know damn well Disney purposely give all their main character sex appeal.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

this has gotten too weird


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Ae (May 2, 2015)

There was a study that showed 9 out of 10 women thinks Beast is sexy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 2, 2015)

Weiss said:


>



At the very least this proves reincarnation is a thing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2015)

Or immortality


----------



## Jena (May 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> There was a study that showed 9 out of 10 women thinks Beast is sexy



He turns into a prince at the end, so that's kind of moot.

If you want to talk true furries, just google "kovu" and see how many confused girls (and boys) talking about why they're thirsting over a lion


----------



## Ae (May 2, 2015)

or this one right here


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2015)

oo-de-lally


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

this isn't a furry thread take that shit to the BH, Jena and masterrace


----------



## Jena (May 2, 2015)

robin hood has the swagger



Parallax said:


> this isn't a furry thread take that shit to the BH, Jena and masterrace



Everyone has/had at least one anthropomorphic cartoon animal that turned them on, let's not even front


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2015)

People are so afraid to lose that they don't even try


----------



## Ae (May 2, 2015)

All these years and we can't even be open about our feelings?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2015)

Jena said:


> robin hood has the swagger
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has/had at least one anthropomorphic cartoon animal that turned them on, let's not even front



I thought Disney made it clear Gingers has a thing for bears?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 2, 2015)

Jena said:


> robin hood has the swagger
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone has/had at least one anthropomorphic cartoon animal that turned them on, let's not even front



[YOUTUBE]fnRHGb4v64A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 2, 2015)

Rukia.

You said you had a thing for Lola Bunny didn't you?


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

Not really.  I didn't notice her that much in that movie.  I was a big NBA fan at the time.  I think I was more excited to see MJ.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2015)

Louie was a hard watch this week. 

Great episode, but a hard watch.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 2, 2015)

It's true then 'everybody wants to be like Mike'.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 2, 2015)

Rukia Mon-stars had a great GOAT BOAT intro imo


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

Avengers 2 was okay.

This was still the comic book moment of the week though:

[YOUTUBE]LuUTg2ILMu0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 2, 2015)

Rukia are you psyched for the new DC cartoon movie in the summer?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2015)




----------



## Grape (May 2, 2015)

I enjoyed our time together, TittyNipple, but I had to ignore you.

rip


----------



## Slice (May 2, 2015)

The Machinist - 3/5

Bale going all out on destroying his body for a role. Unfortunately despite being quite disturbing in tone the movie is just average.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

Less than an hour till the biggest sporting event of the day; the Kentucky Derby.




Speedy Jag. said:


> Rukia are you psyched for the new DC cartoon movie in the summer?


Which cartoon movie?


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

Rukia acting like he's actually gonna watch the Kentucky Derby


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

The horses are about to post.  Idiot.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

Rukia grasping on to the image of white privilege that he's carefully cultivated over the years by trying to convince us he cares about the Derby


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

Disappointed in you Para.


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2015)

Para, you sound jelly.

*The Fifth Element*

A good example that you don't need top-notched CGI to make a fun sci-fi, only top-notched creativity.

8.5/10


----------



## Ae (May 2, 2015)

Everyone in this thread is a character


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

My Old Kentucky Home has started!


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Everyone in this thread is a cartoon character



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2015)

Rukia, are you excited to see Tim Duncan's last game?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

can anyone who's watched kingsman tell me this

is the scene where all three of them have to seduce the same girl at all important to the plot or can i skip it, because it's shit


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

oh hey never mind


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

Now we have to see if American Pharaoh can win the Preakness.





Yasha said:


> Rukia, are you excited to see Tim Duncan's last game?


Sure.  I will honor Tim when he finally retires.  I have always called him a great player.  But I don't want him to hang around too long (too late).  I hope he hasn't damaged his legacy too much.


----------



## Grape (May 2, 2015)

Luc with those tarder sauce questions.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

>won a ring last year
>damaged legacy

I wonder if Rukia is gonna be off the boards tonight if The Spurs win game 7


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

The Spurs are going to be blown out.  Calling it right now.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

Signed up for a running tour of Rome in June.


----------



## Grape (May 2, 2015)

Georgia is beautiful in June, Rukia, but I figured you'd go out of country.


----------



## The World (May 2, 2015)

Parallax said:


> >won a ring last year
> >damaged legacy
> 
> I wonder if Rukia is gonna be off the boards tonight if The Spurs win game 7





Rukia said:


> The Spurs are going to be blown out.  Calling it right now.



rukia gonna kill himself

I'm calling it


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

I'm going to Rome for a few days and taking a cruise that ends in Barcelona.  This is going to be good.


----------



## Grape (May 2, 2015)

I need a movie to watch at work. It needs to be on Netflix.


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

Watch Daredevil.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Everyone in this thread is a character


quality av there

ayo Grape, watch The Rocketeer...I think that's on Netflix


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

*Kingsman: The Secret Service*

i thought the first half, or maybe just most of the middle of this movie was a bit mediocre. all of the training stuff, basically. but once it got that out of the way, the final 40 minutes were spectacular. just an amazing mix of really good action and absurd spy movie cliches that were simultaneously parodied and played straight. the church scene is one of the first genuinely original approaches to shooting an action set-piece that i've seen in a long, long time, and it was a total success. so, not a great movie overall, but worth a watch


----------



## Lucaniel (May 2, 2015)

also our boi got to fuck a princess up the arse

respect


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2015)

From Luc' Kingsman and Avengers reviews, one can tell that he only watches films for actions. That based taste.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Everyone in this thread is a character



Especially me.


----------



## Parallax (May 2, 2015)

Yasha firing back


----------



## Rukia (May 2, 2015)

Roxy was such a terrible Kingsman.  Merlin knew it.  That's why he sent her into space.


----------



## Stunna (May 2, 2015)

Rukia


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Kingsman's first half is far from mediocre. You know what is mediocre? Avengers 2.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 2, 2015)

MAYYYYWEATHERRRRR VS PACCCCCQUIIIIIIAOOOOOOOOOOOOO


fuck marvel.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 2, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> [YOUTUBE]fnRHGb4v64A[/YOUTUBE]



Fuck you for posting that Speedy


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 2, 2015)

khris said:


> Fuck you for posting that Speedy



No problem khris


----------



## Taleran (May 2, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Para, you sound jelly.
> 
> *The Fifth Element*
> 
> ...



Also some damn good European comics to steal from doesn't hurt.


----------



## Yasha (May 2, 2015)

The Fifth Element is an adaptation from comics?


----------



## Taleran (May 2, 2015)

No in that case it wouldn't have been stealing


----------



## Taleran (May 2, 2015)

> Alejandro Jodorowsky and Jean Giraud sued Besson after the film was released, claiming The Fifth Element had plagiarised their comic The Incal. Giraud sued for 13.1 million euros for unfair competition, 9 million euros in damages and interest and two to five percent of the net operating revenues of the film. Jodorowsky sued for 700,000 euros. The case was dismissed in 2004 on the grounds that only "tiny fragments" of the comic had been used[97] and also due to the fact that Giraud had been hired by Besson to work on the film before the allegations were made.[19]



That movie looks straight ripped out of the pages of Heavy Metal.


----------



## Vespy89 (May 2, 2015)

Avengers age of ultron 8.5/10


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 2, 2015)

Rukia, Duncan is washed up yo.


----------



## Ae (May 3, 2015)

*Mayweather vs. Pacquiao*:


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

> 2015
> Boxing as a sport


----------



## Ae (May 3, 2015)

Says the guy watching basketball


----------



## MartialHorror (May 3, 2015)

Birdman: A-

Not really my cup of tea, but it was incredibly well done- excellent direction, cinematography, editing, acting and writing. But it's definitely art-house material, so you have to consider that before deciding whether or not you should watch this. I'd much rather prefer "Carnosaur", because every movie needs a giant rubber T-rex.


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Says the guy watching basketball



The phrase white man can't jump... doesn't apply to your black ass


----------



## Ae (May 3, 2015)

Also, this is the correct and only way to watch football.
[YOUTUBE]rRqKYXcL-2U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (May 3, 2015)

I'm so bored. So difficult to socialize without going to bars


----------



## Yasha (May 3, 2015)

*The Admiral*

Korea's highest grossing film in history? What a joke.

3/10


----------



## Slice (May 3, 2015)

"I'm going to Archerize this plan"
"No. No, Archer you are not going to turn yourself into a verb!"
"Lana, look at me i'm a verb!!!"

:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

Fate Stay Night is killing all of my favorite characters!


----------



## Slice (May 3, 2015)

Its back on? 

I completely missed that... 



[inb4 somebody drops Sin time]


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

Slice auf sin Zeit


----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> Its back on?
> 
> I completely missed that...
> 
> ...


The fight between Lancer and Archer this episode was fantastic.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2015)

Grape said:


> I'm so bored. So difficult to *socialize* without going to bars



Didn't realize you were capable...


----------



## Slice (May 3, 2015)

I don't know why but it just feels extremely wrong to watch Archer when the characters actually make an effort to correctly use literally / figuratively.


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> I don't know why but it just feels extremely wrong to watch Archer when the characters actually make an effort to correctly use literally / figuratively.



I think it's maybe because you're German, and you are so used to the rest of the world doing things incorrectly/inefficiently, so when they happen to do something right, it really makes you reflect on 2deep4me-esque thoughts.


----------



## Slice (May 3, 2015)

I take it you don't watch Archer?
Them using it wrong in the most inappropriate times was a recurring thing in seasons 1-5


----------



## Parallax (May 3, 2015)

you can tell Detective is just itching to drop the master race line


----------



## Grape (May 3, 2015)

D thinking he's the famous psychologist and neurologist - Dr. Grape D. Hangzlo.

Rookie.


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> I take it you don't watch Archer?
> Them using it wrong in the most inappropriate times was a recurring thing in seasons 1-5



No, I watch it, it's just that I can never resist making a reference to your genetically superior upbringing.

BTW, Vice Archer is so OP 



Parallax said:


> you can tell Detective is just itching to drop the master race line



Para knows

f?r das Vaterland





Grape said:


> D thinking he's the famous psychologist and neurologist - Dr. Grape D. Hangzlo.
> 
> Rookie.



I may be no big city doctor, but I'm pretty sure I can be considered an honourary OB/GYN when it comes to my experiences with women, when compared to you, doe.


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]dP9Wp6QVbsk[/YOUTUBE]

Slice


----------



## Slice (May 3, 2015)

This was probably just as terrible in '84 as it is now.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]dP9Wp6QVbsk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Slice



*staring at the screen emotionless


----------



## Yasha (May 3, 2015)

German is not a language meant for song.


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> This was probably just as terrible in '84 as it is now.



84? This was filmed last week. The uploader was just using an inferior Korean phone product, so the quality was grainy.



Violent By Design said:


> *staring at the screen emotionless



He who fights with monsters should look to it that he himself does not become a monster. And when you gaze long into an abyss the abyss also gazes into you.


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

Yasha said:


> German is not a language meant for song.



I still remember the first time I heard butterfly in their beautiful language of love.


----------



## Stunna (May 3, 2015)

Kill la Kill disagrees


----------



## Slice (May 3, 2015)

Yasha said:


> German is not a language meant for song.



Not true


*Spoiler*: _examples of German pop songs_ 




[YOUTUBE]Zv6mATjRcjQ[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]yt0FlrmJJn0[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]kiMG_JV2gbo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (May 3, 2015)

Good Germans don't sing, joke nor apologize.


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> Not true
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _examples of German pop songs_
> ...



Mein bruder Slice not using GOAT German composed song

[YOUTUBE]IqG1l4lScsg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Good Germans don't sing, joke nor apologize.



Slice probably cums first, and his girl doesn't mind, because it's really a race for an efficient finish. 

Nice guys finish first


----------



## Parallax (May 3, 2015)

Detective straight making fun of the music of Slice's motherland


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

Para not realizing I am being serious about the masterpiece that is Axel F


----------



## Slice (May 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> Mein bruder Slice not using GOAT German composed song
> 
> [YOUTUBE]IqG1l4lScsg[/YOUTUBE]



Yasha said German isnt for singing.
And as you may have noticed Axel F doesn't have any lyrics.


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Detective straight making fun of the music of Slice's motherland



Also,

Calling it motherland



Para actually is the one straight up disrespecting Slice's birthplace


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

Slice said:


> Yasha said German isnt for singing.
> And as you may have noticed Axel F doesn't have any lyrics.



It speaks to me, doe. On a deeper level.


----------



## Ae (May 3, 2015)

1:05

Can't unsee 


[YOUTUBE]QGjKLcFxqgA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2015)

*Disconnect *- Film is made for sociopaths that enjoy people getting their shitty lives wrecked by dumbassery over the internet. So for me, I *liked *it. But lol @no payoffs for everyone. The "feel good" moments are lacking making this a bit too dark. Which I don't mind. Also, "stupidity" is a common theme in the movie both online and off. *Good* watch.


----------



## Liverbird (May 3, 2015)

Slice you seen Who am I; Kein system ist sicher ?


----------



## Slice (May 3, 2015)

Yes.
Its pretty "meh". Not a very good thriller and none of the actors stand out.
Wouldn't really recommend it.


----------



## Liverbird (May 3, 2015)

Watched it myself last night. I found it decent, especially for german filmography standards, no offense. Rated it 6/10


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

LB, how did it feel to see your homeland destroyed in Age of Ultron?


----------



## Liverbird (May 3, 2015)

I haven't seen Age of Ultron yet, but thanks for the spoil


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

Anytime

Anytime, old friend


----------



## Liverbird (May 3, 2015)

How'd your birthday go btw?


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> How'd your birthday go btw?



Movie and dinner out 1 day early on Friday, presents, food and hanging out together on Saturday evening(actual birthdate) and getting back home late after a good time.

Simple but amazing.

:33


----------



## Lucaniel (May 3, 2015)

wasn't the final fight in some fictional vaguely eastern european country

where is shitbird from


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> wasn't the final fight in some fictional vaguely eastern european country
> 
> where is shitbird from



Some fictional sounding vaguely eastern European country


----------



## Liverbird (May 3, 2015)

@Detective- Glad to hear you had fun!

Hello to you too Luc


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> I haven't seen Age of Ultron yet, but thanks for the spoil


You mean you didn't see that coming?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2015)

Mein Herz Brentttt


----------



## Liverbird (May 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You mean you didn't see that coming?



I didn't even bother trying to see what was coming.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

Who's watching San Andreas?

I expect the plot to be completely nonsensical, But eh, might be a good time.


----------



## Stunna (May 3, 2015)

Not in theaters.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Who's watching San Andreas?
> 
> I expect the plot to be completely nonsensical, But eh, might be a good time.



>talking about upcoming nonsensical films and mentioning san andreas instead of big game


----------



## Violent by Design (May 3, 2015)

I watched Daredevil, it got pretty good at one point but kinda fizzled out in the end. The interactions between Foggy, Karen and Matt got really melodramatic and insanely repetitive. 

Solid show, but it being one of the best TV shows is jokes.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

At the theatre?  Not a chance.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 3, 2015)

Para will see it, he has to rep cali.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

I'm glad you watched it VBD.  One of the first thoughts I had when I completed the series was what would VBD think about this show?  I'm glad that I no longer need to wonder.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm glad you watched it VBD.  One of the first thoughts I had when I completed the series was what would VBD think about this show?  I'm glad that I no longer need to wonder.




This sounds ridiculously sarcastic.

What did you think of the show?


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Para will see it, he has to rep cali.



Para will probably be sleeping when Cali goes under.

What a way to go


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

Para is still keeping me waiting for his thoughts on the Fargo series.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >talking about upcoming nonsensical films and mentioning san andreas instead of big game



[YOUTUBE]lHdFE10n9bc[/YOUTUBE]

wot?


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> This sounds ridiculously sarcastic.
> 
> What did you think of the show?


Good for a comic book series.  (Much better than Arrow and Gotham.)

I think the Netflix format benefited the show. People might not have watched it as much if the episodes were released weekly.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 3, 2015)

khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]lHdFE10n9bc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> wot?



right?

fucking retarded in every way


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]lHdFE10n9bc[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> wot?


Taleran at least watched this.  I had a ticket, but skipped since I was tired.


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Good for a comic book series.  (Much better than Arrow and Gotham.)
> 
> I think the Netflix format benefited the show. People might not have watched it as much if the episodes were released weekly.



Matt would not have seen or heard Wells coming for him, if he was in that show.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> right?
> 
> fucking retarded in every way





> The film's budget was 8.5 million euros, making it the most expensive ever produced in Finland.





> As of March 29, 2015, the film has a worldwide total of $689,350.



I might give it a pity watch. Keyword is might.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Good for a comic book series.  (Much better than Arrow and Gotham.)


I feel like this is what Gotham was going for. Even down to the nasty lighting (I hate the yellow lighting in Daredevil, it's the thing I hate most about the series).

Never seen Arrow



> I think the Netflix format benefited the show. People might not have watched it as much if the episodes were released weekly.



 I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >talking about upcoming nonsensical films and mentioning san andreas instead of big game



Never even heard of this one 

It looks to be taking itself a little more seriously than SA, which is worse when it isn't deliberate.



Violent By Design said:


> This sounds ridiculously sarcastic.



>tfw you find all of rukia's post ridiculously sarcastic....


----------



## Lucaniel (May 3, 2015)

> It looks to be taking itself a little more seriously than SA





i don't see how you see that at all but okay


----------



## Liverbird (May 3, 2015)

slowpoke or not?
[YOUTUBE]5olmbrya374[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2015)

>US prez punching evil dudes while spitting uppity one liners
>taking itself seriously


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

It seems like the bond between the prez and the kid will be a big part of the film,most of the crazy stuff looks to be in the second half.

SA trailers are just selling the destruction


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

Is there going to be too much action in Fury Road?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2015)

I thought SA was a GTA movie at first. 

/noob


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

khris said:


> I thought SA was a GTA movie at first.
> 
> /noob



Most people did


----------



## Lucaniel (May 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> It seems like the bond between the prez and the kid will be a big part of the film,most of the crazy stuff looks to be in the second half.
> 
> SA trailers are just selling the destruction



an odd couple bonding between the president of the usa and a finnish kid who has no idea who he is, is a lot less serious than a pretty po-faced disaster movie about earthquakes


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Most people did



This explains the 1 star rating of this thread.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

That Vin Diesel Last Witch Hunter film looks awful.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> That non-FF Vin Diesel film looks awful.



you don't say


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> an odd couple bonding between the president of the usa and a finnish kid who has no idea who he is, is a lot less serious than a pretty po-faced disaster movie about earthquakes





I disagree 

They're both nonsensical but really, I feel San Andreas just wants to show a spectacle, while Big game is probably shooting for a little more.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (May 3, 2015)

Avengers 2: 7/10

Convoluted and bogged down by too much extraneous filler. Ultron didn't feel nearly as threatening/menacing as I thought he would be. It's got none of the magic of the first one, but if you can just enjoy the ride (basically switch off your brain) and not take it too seriously then it's still a pretty good movie.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

StrawHat4Life said:


> Avengers 2: 7/10
> 
> Convoluted and bogged down by too much extraneous filler. Ultron didn't feel nearly as threatening/menacing as I thought he would be. It's got none of the magic of the first one, but if you can just enjoy the ride (basically switch off your brain) and not take it too seriously then it's still a pretty good movie.


I wasn't able to switch my brain off.  My expectations were simply too high.  Stunna raved about this movie way too much.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

I'm disappointed in Ultron if what I hear is true, talk about false advertising

is he really just a darker version of Tony Stark?


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

> 2015
> Stunna shooting off prematurely about yet another thing

Not surprised


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm disappointed in Ultron if what I hear is true, talk about false advertising
> 
> is he really just a darker version of Tony Stark?



I just can't unsee that his head looks like it has metallic versions of the Princess Leia buns at the side of his jaw.

I kept waiting for it to be revealed that the source of his rage was that he loved Stark, and Tony just played it off by saying "I know"


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm disappointed in Ultron if what I hear is true, talk about false advertising
> 
> is he really just a darker version of Tony Stark?


Pretty much.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

Stunna should stick to being excited about the next Frozen sequel.


----------



## Detective (May 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stunna should stick to being excited about the next Frozen sequel.



He would probably accidentally let himself go at the mere thought of it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2015)

Detective said:


> > 2015
> > Stunna shooting off prematurely about yet another thing
> 
> Not surprised


----------



## Lucaniel (May 3, 2015)

>avengers 1 having "magic"

man i'm boggled
rarely has a movie felt more designed-by-committee, prefabricated, and lacking in spontaneity or originality, than avengers, to me


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2015)

Loki > Ultron doe.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >avengers 1 having "magic"
> 
> man i'm boggled
> rarely has a movie felt more designed-by-committee, prefabricated, and lacking in spontaneity or originality, than avengers, to me



Avengers was special for accomplishing what was anticipated  since Comic book films started gaining mainstream attention. Besides that, it's quite basic imo.


----------



## Yasha (May 3, 2015)

It's okay, Gesy. Luc knows nothing about films. He started reviewing films only because we called him out on it.


----------



## Liverbird (May 3, 2015)

Yasha said:


> It's okay, Gesy. Luc knows nothing about films. He started reviewing films only because we called him out on it.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 3, 2015)

just checking

but is yasha constantly trying to get senpai (me) to notice him and only able to manage it when someone quotes him, like above


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2015)

I think Age of Ultron succeeds in keeping the MCU films' lore and legacy intact. Otherwise, we'd be flinging more shit at it. It sure as hell ain't the Thor or Ironman movies. People just went gorrilashit with the hype. I had low expectations going in, so I had a moderately enjoyable experience.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

yasha and luc are a thing ?


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> just checking
> 
> but is yasha constantly trying to get senpai (me) to notice him and only able to manage it when someone quotes him, like above


fyi.

Yasha likes boyish girls.

Don't know if you knew or not.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> yasha and luc are a thing ?



i guess he finally got sick of me calling him a boring weirdo with a tired shock value gimmick of halfassedly pretending to be a perverted serial killer


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

khris said:


> I think Age of Ultron succeeds in keeping the MCU films' lore and legacy intact. Otherwise, we'd be flinging more shit at it. It sure as hell ain't the Thor or Ironman movies. People just went gorrilashit with the hype. I had low expectations going in, so I had a moderately enjoyable experience.



In it's defense, the trailers were pretty good. The ultron monologues, the creepy theme playing, and hulk and Ironman duking it out all gave off the right signals.

Like when MoS made it seem like inspiration and humility would be a big themes from the trailers....but they wasn't.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> In it's defense, the trailers were pretty good. The ultron monologues, the creepy theme playing, and hulk and Ironman duking it out all gave off the right signals.
> 
> Like when MoS made it seem like inspiration and Humility would be a big theme from the trailers....but it wasn't.



in its "defense"

the movie was also pretty good


----------



## teddy (May 3, 2015)

Only watched one trailer and regulated my hype from there on


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

Suicide Squad is going to be fucking terrible.  smh.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 3, 2015)

Ultron was a weak villain, by half way through the movie he was not intimidating anymore.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

Which sucks because Ultron is one of the most intimidating villains marvel has.


----------



## Lance (May 3, 2015)

Age of *Ultron*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Terrible for my taste. Nothing like the comic books. 
Vision was okie-ish.
No spider-man. No Hank, no wolverine. 




But as a casual movie it was good. Action, humor, drama.
Little bit of everything except for a very ruthless villain.
Which Marvel still lacks in the cinematic universe.


----------



## Yasha (May 3, 2015)

*Fure Fure Girl*

Watched it purely for Aragaki Yui, the morning drama heroine. Her facial expressions and voice are infinitely cute. 

6/10


----------



## Samavarti (May 3, 2015)

*Crank* ~ 7/10

Nothing about this movie is particularly good, yet is so much fun.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> fyi.
> 
> Yasha likes boyish girls.
> 
> Don't know if you knew or not.



What makes you under the impression that Lucy isn't one?

You see how much he bitches?


----------



## Yasha (May 3, 2015)

Luc does bitch a lot for a guy his age.

The Wolverine is probably my favourite Marvel film so far. Yukio and Mariko are awesome.


----------



## Grape (May 3, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Good Germans don't sing, joke nor apologize.




Good Germans no longer exist. They died out in the 40s.


----------



## Grape (May 3, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Luc does bitch a lot for a guy his age.
> 
> The Wolverine is probably my favourite Marvel film so far. Yukio and Mariko are awesome.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

I like The Wolverine.  The villains though are pretty lousy tbh.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

The Wolverine was a good idea that wasn't executed well enough.

May need revisting, but why did taking wolverine's healing factor also took away his Adamantium again?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2015)

How the hell can you fuck up Silver Samurai so hard?


A robot really ? Fuck youuuuu!


----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2015)

Marvel sucks.


----------



## Grape (May 3, 2015)

The only thing that atrocious movie got right was the final bad guy.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 3, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Marvel sucks.



not as good as your mom


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> not as good as your mom



Mom jokes really Gesy?

I guess me and your mom are gonna have a long long discussion about your behavior tonight


----------



## Stunna (May 3, 2015)

*Ghost World*

I was initially turned off by the meaninglessly mean-spirited and pseudo-intellectual behavior of the movie's two protagonists (imagine Daria and Jane, but bitchy and without any of their redeeming quirks). Of course, that was the entire point, which was made clear and justified by the second act of the film where Buscemi's character becomes prominent, leading to a strong conclusion.


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

Melisandre is great.  She sees everything.  Anyone that goes against her and the lord of light is a fucking fool.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2015)

Damn D&D it's not episode 9 yet.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Ultron was a weak villain, by half way through the movie he was not intimidating anymore.



His lip animation was weird too.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2015)

Both Zodds were the best portrayed comic book villain other than Heath's Joker.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 3, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I like The Wolverine.  The villains though are pretty lousy tbh.



Any movie with Famke Janssen Jean Grey = a shit. Even one with flashbacks. And I don't even hate Famke. But she was a terrible Phoenix.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 3, 2015)

"Yes, my dear... 'raped'." turns to camera and smiles


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

First good episode of Game of Thrones this season.


----------



## The World (May 3, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> The Wolverine was a good idea that wasn't executed well enough.
> 
> May need revisting, but why did taking wolverine's healing factor also took away his Adamantium again?



he would die with adamantium in him if he doesn't have his healing factor u fool


----------



## Rukia (May 3, 2015)

WARUDO.  You picking up Witcher 3 in a couple weeks?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 3, 2015)

The World said:


> he would die with adamantium in him if he doesn't have his healing factor u fool



even if you don't know that adamantium is poisonous, it ought to be intuitive that having metal set into your entire body can't be good for you

gesy pls


----------



## Grape (May 4, 2015)

See Para, this is why it was retarded to make a big fuss over Charlie Hebdo.

Muslims set up a community meeting to ease tensions. Redneck bigots in retaliation set up a "Draw Muhammad Cartoons" contest, specifically to offend people in their own community. 



But I guess it was worth it to save Charlie Hebdo,a newspaper that would have died just a bit more quickly, had their employees not been shot up.

Freedom of speech and all that


----------



## Lucaniel (May 4, 2015)

interesting b8 m8 i rate it 8*0.8/8


----------



## Grape (May 4, 2015)

Luc with that basic understanding of the world.

I can almost hear the "Mister J"


----------



## Grape (May 4, 2015)

Silicon Valley is killing it this season.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2015)

Did not care for there Daredevil series on Netflix.

Rukia somehow expect me to believe this guy can take on the role on the silver screen?

It was a nice attempt by Marvel but they should just call it quits we don't want another Sony's Amazing Spiderman fiasco on our hands again.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 4, 2015)

Good Will Hunting: 10/10


----------



## Delicious (May 4, 2015)

The Dreamers - 6/10

Eva Green nude

nuff said


----------



## Slice (May 4, 2015)

khris said:


> I thought SA was a GTA movie at first.
> 
> /noob



I did hope so.

Now i hope it is just a crazy desaster movie that isnt too serious.
Because Johnson is at his best when he does not so serioes stuff.



~Gesy~ said:


> I'm disappointed in Ultron if what I hear is true, talk about false advertising
> 
> is he really just a darker version of Tony Stark?



Yes



Violent By Design said:


> Ultron was a weak villain, by half way through the movie he was not intimidating anymore.



Even earlier than that.
He went down pretty fast after his introduction.



Lance said:


> Age of *Ultron*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



How is "no Wolverine" a complaint? Even disregarding that Marvel cannot use the character why would he need to be there? 



Delicious said:


> The Dreamers - 6/10
> 
> Eva Green nude
> 
> nuff said



Eva Green is nude in every second film she does.
not that i am complaining or anything


----------



## Slice (May 4, 2015)

Grape said:


> Good Germans no longer exist. They died out in the 40s.



Fuck you Grape


----------



## Slice (May 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> May need revisting, but why did taking wolverine's healing factor also took away his Adamantium again?



It doesnt take it away but without his healing factor he becomes incredibly weak. Adamantium is highly poisonous and is kept in check by him healing the negative effects away all the time.

Because of that if you think his healing is impressive just look at what Laura Kinney (X-23) or even more extreme Deadpool can heal away in record time. Getting limbs severed is pretty small time for him.


----------



## Liverbird (May 4, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> Marvel sucks.



Amen **


----------



## The Weeknd (May 4, 2015)

It's not about getting laid anymore


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2015)

Had a convo with a  group of people and they sat there ranking Marvel's Best to Worst like it's fucking Kubrick. Most of them are garbage. The others are mediocre with two the are actually worth taking about. God I miss when mainstream films weren't all about the world ending.


----------



## Ennoea (May 4, 2015)

On S5 of Peep Show and it's easily the best sitcom of the decade


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 4, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> On S5 of Peep Show and it's easily the best sitcom of the decade



You only just watched the series now?


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> Amen **



I assume this is for the movies and not Marvel as a whole


----------



## Lucaniel (May 4, 2015)

you never know with shitbird

marvel movies don't suck either tho


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> you never know with shitbird
> 
> marvel movies don't suck either tho



But you have Little to no taste in films so yeah


----------



## The World (May 4, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Did not care for there Daredevil series on Netflix.



stop being a basic bitch now


----------



## The World (May 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> WARUDO.  You picking up Witcher 3 in a couple weeks?



if I got the money for it 

I still have Witcher 1 and 2 sitting in literal dust waiting to be played but don't have the perfect setup 

I stopped playing like 2 hrs into 1 and 30mins in 2 like 3 years ago


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2015)

The World said:


> stop being a basic bitch now



That bait was for Rukia not you.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Can't wait till Huey gets served some humble pie, doe



Bless your heart you think Supes will win


----------



## Liverbird (May 4, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I assume this is for the movies and not Marvel as a whole



Yeah duh. I like Marvel concepts, but definitely not a fan of the movies. Should've stayed the way they were, comics.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

My favorite Marvel media are still the MvC games


----------



## The World (May 4, 2015)

yea MvC knew how to appreciate and capture the Mahvel feel


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

I still play MvC 2


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2015)

nice set, gesy


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

I was introduced to Marvel through those games in the arcades to begin with. Before everyone here was lusting over Spiderman and the Avengers, I was holding sticks like I was Gambit and had waifu fantasies over Psylocke. 

them days


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2015)

you suck Khris


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

Parallax said:


> you suck Khris


----------



## The World (May 4, 2015)

i first played mvc in an arcade that was in my gym where i was taking karate classes


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2015)

I remember playing SF II and MK II at the local 7-11s and laundromats

man I feel old


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

The World said:


> i first played mvc in an arcade that was in my gym where i was taking karate classes



Me and my best friend at time would meet up with a bunch of schools kids at a pizzeria  to play MvC II every school day. My friend-- who was like 10 at the time was beating people almost twice his age. It eventually became quite an event.

Good times


----------



## Han Solo (May 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]dP9Wp6QVbsk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Slice



That's some GOAT music


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

khris said:


> My favorite Marvel media are still the MvC games



Bitch ass Megaman taking up 9/10 the screen with his bitch ass special


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

MvC1 had cheating assists. Colossus was bullshit.


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2015)

**


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

lol, merely jesting huh?

Thor was legit shook


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Where was this picture taken, Stunna?

BTW, I still mourn the loss of your jawline. R.I.P


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2015)

still posting my pictures without my consent I see :/


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Stunna said:


> still posting my pictures without my consent I see :/



Show me your patent of ownership and intellectual property rights.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

awww, stunna looks legitimately happy there. :33


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Show me your patent of ownership and intellectual property rights.


:/



~Gesy~ said:


> awww, stunna looks legitimately happy there. :33


a rare moment, yes


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Stunna said:


> a rare moment, yes














Real talk, I was legit shook when I heard that theme again during the Ep VII trailer.

Why is it not Christmas, yet?


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Holy shit, just noticed, it seems that Stunna is finally growing facial hair.

It looks like a felt tip marker was used to draw a horizontal line across his upper lip, but still, progress is progress.

Let me know if you need epic beard growing tips.

I am in the midst of trying a new style for my early 30's.

:33


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Thor was legit shook


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2015)

new section, has potential.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Real talk, I was legit shook when I heard that theme again during the Ep VII trailer.
> 
> Why is it not Christmas, yet?



As usual, the film will prove undeserving of the pedestal it's put on


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2015)

Jesus Stunna still has that punchable face


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

The Black Widow Age of Me trailer might feature the best acting of Scar Jo's career.


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The Black Widow Age of Me trailer might feature the best acting of Scar Jo's career.



Dude, I wish she had that GOAT hairstyle she had in IM2. It was the best part of that entire film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2015)

FUCK YOU DETECTIVE WHEN I GET BACK IN TORONTO I'M GOING TO DROP KICK YOU STRAIGHT IN YOUR CHEST, I DON'T WANT THIS NIGLET PIC IN MY CP!!!!!


----------



## Stunna (May 4, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Jesus Stunna still has that punchable face


----------



## Grape (May 4, 2015)

Wow, Stunna really makes the white on that Star Trek guy pop.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

I like the theory I just read about Thor's hammer.  Captain America intentionally failed that lift.  There are a number of reasons for why he might do that.  He didn't want to embarrass Thor.  He didn't want to rule Asgard.  Etc.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2015)

Give me the GPS location to your residence, not the police station, and I'll be on the first flight out!


----------



## Grape (May 4, 2015)

I'm pretty sure Captain Rawgars couldn't lift it because he hasn't done any weight training lately. Relying too heavily on them roids has made him soft.


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Yo Stunna, is there something you want to tell us?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I like the theory I just read about Thor's hammer.  Captain America intentionally failed that lift.  There are a number of reasons for why he might do that.  He didn't want to embarrass Thor.  He didn't want to rule Asgard.  Etc.



lifting the hammer =/= king of Assguard


----------



## Grape (May 4, 2015)

The monarchy isn't really working out for Asgard. They should peacefully reform into a democratic society that includes all nine realms.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

smh.  Scarlett can't even do her own stunts in the Black Widow SNL trailer.  Clearly some stunt double was the one that kicked Ultron in the head.


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> smh.  Scarlett can't even do her own stunts in the Black Widow SNL trailer.  Clearly some stunt double was the one that kicked Ultron in the head.



Man, if she shoots at Thanos with those wrist guns in Infinity War...


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

She kicked Ultron?


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> She kicked Ultron?



She really liked working at that magazine!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2015)

She did what?


That's it I'm not watching AoU


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

Black Widow had sex with Ultron after one date.

Sounds pretty Black Widowish to me.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Black Widow had sex with Ultron after one date.
> 
> Sounds pretty Black Widowish to me.



Well, that's one way to get an oil change.


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well, that's one way to get an oil change.



Gesy


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

Ultron calls his penis "The Jiffy Lube"


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

Take it easy on gesy.  He is in mourning.  His national hero just lost that Mayweather fight.


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2015)

Rukia's post was pretty cringeworthy

but Gesy, come on man


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

The Robophobia in this thread is disgusting.

Black widow can sleep with who ever she please.


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]2QxxD47NUaI[/YOUTUBE]

Witchcraft


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

rukia, did you see Melisandre last episode?


----------



## Yasha (May 4, 2015)

Joke aside. Stunna seems to have grown up normally despite all the horrible things we have done to him. I'm glad.


----------



## Delicious (May 4, 2015)

Jodorowsky's Dune - 8/10

Just caught it on TV. Quite a tremendous story.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> rukia, did you see Melisandre last episode?


That was fantastic.  How could anyone not being rooting for Stannis right now?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

I'm rooting for whatever side she chooses to be on.

But seriously, I used to be on Daenerys's, but she grew to bore me.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

Dany is boring as fuck.


----------



## Yasha (May 4, 2015)

Dany is a slut. 

Rukia, did you see what Jon Snow did to Melisandre?


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

Melisandre is perfect for Jon.  She can apparently channel the dead.  So if Jon really is hung up on Ygritte... she might be the only one capable of helping him.


----------



## Liverbird (May 4, 2015)

The 4th GoT episode released this week, right? 1 more week to go!


----------



## Yasha (May 4, 2015)

Jon Snow knows nothing!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Melisandre is perfect for Jon.  She can apparently channel the dead.  So if Jon really is hung up on Ygritte... she might be the only one capable of helping him.



Is that how she knows that Jon knows nothing?


----------



## Yasha (May 4, 2015)

Winter is coming. The only woman who can keep you warm is Melisandre. Fuck Ygritte.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

I finally gave in and bought the first book btw.


----------



## Liverbird (May 4, 2015)

I don't find Ygritte attractive at all, annoying actually. Melissandre on the other hand, I'd do her hard


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

Melisandre has great tits.  What I saw last night was pretty spectacular.




~Gesy~ said:


> Is that how she knows that Jon knows nothing?


It must be.  That is the only explanation.

The Lord of Light is legit.


----------



## Ae (May 4, 2015)

Someone ban Detective from posting shitty YT videos he found on reddit


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Melisandre has great tits.  What I saw last night was pretty spectacular.



Perfect tits, I swear there was even an aura around them


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2015)

Yay Gesy is reading


----------



## Yasha (May 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I finally gave in and bought the first book btw.



Be prepared for tons of frivolous details on food, clothes, etc.


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Someone ban Detective from posting shitty YT videos he found on reddit



That shitty YT video is trending on YT you autistic pedo bear


----------



## Yasha (May 4, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Yay Gesy is reading



Fuck you, Para! 

I'm sorry for not being stuck up about picking up a book every so often.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

The night is dark and full of terrors indeed.


----------



## Yasha (May 4, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fefNSdfvfss[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fuck you, Para!
> 
> I'm sorry for not being stuck up about picking up a book every so often.



You probably read what interests you, doe.

Para reads shit about old dead poets/hipsters that no one gives a fuck about

And then has the gall to complain that it's a struggle to finish the book


----------



## Ae (May 4, 2015)

I wouldn't know what's trending on youtube


----------



## Yasha (May 4, 2015)

Para is a lit. student. He read Foucault's Pendulum in toilet.


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

Detective.  Come on man.  Don't keep us in suspense.  Do you support team Stannis or what?


----------



## Grape (May 4, 2015)

You scrubs aren't watching Silicon Valley?

Way better than Game of Crows.


----------



## Ae (May 4, 2015)

You mean everything shitty about the internet? 


Also
>chinese cartoons n comics


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  Come on man.  Don't keep us in suspense.  Do you support team Stannis or what?



I will reveal all once Para posts his Fargo review.


----------



## Yasha (May 4, 2015)

Everything is made in China, even if the labels say otherwise.


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)




----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Real talk, if the KT regs in this thread were characters from Game of Thrones, who would they be?


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> You probably read what interests you, doe.
> 
> Para reads shit about old dead poets/hipsters that no one gives a fuck about
> 
> And then has the gall to complain that it's a struggle to finish the book


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Real talk, if the KT regs in this thread were characters from Game of Thrones, who would they be?



Stunna is obviously Samwell Tarly.


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Have you read Eat, Pray, Love yet?


----------



## Jena (May 4, 2015)

Detective said:


> Real talk, if the KT regs in this thread were characters from Game of Thrones, who would they be?



let's be real: if society didn't get in the way masterrace would be craster


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Jena said:


> let's be real: if society didn't get in the way masterrace would be craster



Jena with the first stone thrown


----------



## Parallax (May 4, 2015)

Detective with the sad tier bait


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Para should be Cersei


----------



## Yasha (May 4, 2015)

Rukia - Little Finger
Gesy - Podric
Luca - The Hound
Jena - Daenerys
Stunna - Stannis
Titty - Hodor


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

Fuck you yasha

I'm no one's squire


----------



## The World (May 4, 2015)

I'd be Stannis the Mannis of course

or cripple boy


----------



## Yasha (May 4, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Fuck you yasha
> 
> I'm no one's squire



Alright.

You can be the White Walker slayer.


----------



## Ae (May 4, 2015)

Jena is rude asf


----------



## Detective (May 4, 2015)

Vaulto is either Ned or Jorah


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 4, 2015)

Well I do share Tyrion love of the simple pleasures in life.

And maybe Robb's naivety


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

Why are they remaking Poltergeist?  Just to make Martial suffer?


----------



## Taleran (May 4, 2015)

That is the goal of most of the modern horror industry.


----------



## Delicious (May 4, 2015)

Blow - 4/10


----------



## Rukia (May 4, 2015)

I think my Blu Ray copy of 50 Shades of Grey gets delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 4, 2015)

Did you pre ordered it Rukia?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 4, 2015)

So Whedon left twitter.


*Spoiler*: _Might contain Age of Ultron spoilers_ 









I know he'd catch shit for some of the stuff in the movie, but I didn't think he'd get rekt by the SJW machine, considering he was one of them not too long ago.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2015)

Ugh, the Gotham Season finale sucked. I know that the show has had a polarizing reception, but I do consider myself a fan. But very little about the finale worked. Felt like there was some serious behind-the-scenes troubles going on and they had to condense multiple episodes into one.


----------



## Taleran (May 5, 2015)

You want to know the best way to make sane people not care about a single thing you say, spout meaningless buzzwords that the internet somehow thinks are insults with whatever you have to say.


----------



## Grape (May 5, 2015)

Taleran with that basic ass opinion.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Why are they remaking Poltergeist?  Just to make Martial suffer?



Presumably. The beauty of the original is how epic it is, especially by todays standards. Trees came to life, coffins and skeletons sprouted from the earth, the house was sucked into another dimension and all sorts of crazy shit happened. These days, what do we get?

A door slowly creaks...Riveting...

Either this remake recycles the old material, probably using CGI, or they scale it down to where it resembles every other modern day paranormal feature. Why can't they remake "Hausu" instead? "Paranormal Activity 5" would be awesome if someone got eaten by a possessed piano...

Ugh...At least I have "It Follows". As soon as that is released on Blu-Ray, I'm stuffing a copy down my pants.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Unanswered Questions From 'Avengers: Age Of Ultron'
> 
> Avengers: Age of Ultron broke box office records this weekend, racking up over $190 million. But like all Marvel movies before it, audiences were left scratching their heads over several unanswered questions:
> 
> ...



**


----------



## Slice (May 5, 2015)

khris said:


> So Whedon left twitter.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Might contain Age of Ultron spoilers_
> ...



But... why?

Seriously how braindead are these people?


----------



## teddy (May 5, 2015)

Detective said:


> Where was this picture taken, Stunna?
> 
> BTW, I still mourn the loss of your jawline. R.I.P



Why is this pic in my cp?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2015)

Slice said:


> But... why?
> 
> Seriously how braindead are these people?



I get the thing about Natasha though. She's basically an eye candy/pairing character at this point.



> How Did HYDRA Get The Sceptre?



Loki is the "go to" plot device so I'm going with him.


----------



## Yasha (May 5, 2015)

*The Berlin File*

7.3/10


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2015)

Khris...

nobody asked that question.


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2015)

The criticism of Whedon is very fair.  This is a guy that has been vocally supporting the need for more female characters.  He was critical of the way they used Alice Eve in Star Trek Into Darkness.  And he was critical of other projects.  He was vocal about it in interviews.  He absolutely needed to do better with Black Widow.  Pairing her off with the Hulk was a fucking joke.  And an insult to the comic book community.

Thank god the Russos are taking over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Khris...
> 
> nobody asked that question.



I don't remember if they showed/told us how they got it. So it was just my own input.


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2015)

wait

why is Detective posting pictures of Stunna in people's rep 

stalking OP


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The criticism of Whedon is very fair.  This is a guy that has been vocally supporting the need for more female characters.  He was critical of the way they used Alice Eve in Star Trek Into Darkness.  And he was critical of other projects.  He was vocal about it in interviews.  He absolutely needed to do better with Black Widow.  Pairing her off with the Hulk was a fucking joke.  And an insult to the comic book community.
> 
> Thank god the Russos are taking over.



this isn't the nadir of Rukia trolling but 2015 has not been kind


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2015)

Even Oda writes better female characters than Joss Whedon. 

The fact that they all look like Nami represents equality.


----------



## Slice (May 5, 2015)

I dont really see the problem with how the Widow was portrayed. It was pretty in line with all other appearances that came before.


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2015)

that's cause you hate women, b


----------



## Slice (May 5, 2015)

Fuck you Stunna


----------



## MartialHorror (May 5, 2015)

Sonny Chiba's Dragon Princess: B-

Erm...Sonny Chiba dies within the first 15 minutes...Pretty good karate flick, but it's nothing we haven't seen before from Chiba or Etsuko Shihomi (Sister Street Fighter).


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2015)

*Trust *- Lot of feels. Not the type of movie I'd like to talk about. It was good. 

*Horrible Bosses 2* - I chuckled once or twice. But I liked the kidnapping plot. It was okay.


----------



## Slice (May 5, 2015)

Saw my dad today and showed him the Fury Road trailer.
He looked like a child opening christmas presents watching it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2015)

Slice said:


> Saw my dad today and showed him the Fury Road trailer.
> He looked like a child opening christmas presents watching it.


Your dad came a long way from cave paintings to moving pictures


----------



## Slice (May 5, 2015)

Archer Season 6

Well i did not expect that ending.
Series continues to be great but i think Carol and Krieger are still being Flanderized too much. Mallorys scenes with the baby are pure gold.


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2015)

S6's ending


----------



## Slice (May 5, 2015)

The entire last episode was GOAT.
Ray having a breakdown because he realizes he has been unintentionally racist all this time had me rolling.


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2015)

Ray's the GOAT


----------



## Detective (May 5, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SzRbK9qIhBs[/YOUTUBE]

Godspeed Para


----------



## Grape (May 5, 2015)

Would anyone else pay good money to watch Ricky Gervais be severely beaten with various blunt instruments?

Or am I alone in this?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 5, 2015)

You guys are over 30.


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2015)

San Andreas, is a no go for me.


----------



## Jena (May 5, 2015)

Digging back a page to the Whedon criticism: I don't think the guy deserves all the hate in the world, but I _do_ personally find it annoying that he gets held up as some beacon of feminism. I like his writing generally and I love a lot of his shows, but it's gone to his head. A lot of the times he comes off like he's trying to win feminist points in an imaginary war. Like yes, he can write really interesting female characters but he also routinely doesn't. Look up the entire Cordelia/Xander mess for a good example of this (you can find plenty more on the google). There's a lot of circlejerking for his "strong female characters" and so that gets pushback. I don't think he deserves "feminist points" just because he pays lip service to female characters, and I don't think he's above criticism. That's just my onion.

But it is sad that he felt like he had to leave Twitter after all the hate.


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2015)

Jena knows what's up.


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2015)

I don't understand successful people that quit facebook or twitter because they can't handle criticism from internet trolls.


----------



## Jena (May 5, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't understand successful people that quit facebook or twitter because they can't handle criticism from internet trolls.



Yeah this seems....weird to me. I find it hard to believe that he's received more hate than any other celebrity on social media.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 5, 2015)

So if there was a situation where everyone has Valentine's SIM card, from the Kingsmen, would you survive V-day?


----------



## Taleran (May 5, 2015)

I don't get why anyone cares what celebrities do with their free time at all.


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2015)

Yeah.  It's all pretty puzzling to me.  That sort of stuff isn't fun to me.  Trips to Zurich.  The Toronto Film Festival.  The Big Sur International Marathon.  Stuff like that is fun.


----------



## Ae (May 5, 2015)

And nobody cares you don't get why people cares.


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2015)

certain famous people are interesting to learn about

but I generally don't bother paying attention to that kind of stuff


----------



## Violent by Design (May 5, 2015)

i need to shit!!


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2015)

Parallax said:


> certain famous people are interesting to learn about
> 
> but I generally don't bother paying attention to that kind of stuff


I don't really follow anyone.  But I think it is funny how Gronk turns up at every party during the NFL offseason.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 5, 2015)

guys, i think i finally broke para, he just said i was MVP on skype.


----------



## Ae (May 5, 2015)

Age of Ultron reviews are making me sad, glad I didn't go I guess.


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2015)

[7:28:49 PM] Parallax: (bandit)
[7:35:13 PM] Stunna: smh vbd
[7:36:07 PM] VBD: (happy)
[7:36:10 PM] Parallax: dat MVP
[7:36:33 PM] VBD: me?
[7:36:36 PM] VBD: u think im mvp
[7:36:58 PM] Stunna: (emo)
[7:37:12 PM] Parallax: no not you
[7:37:13 PM] Parallax: Curry
[7:37:18 PM] Parallax: that trophy is bigger than him
[7:37:25 PM] VBD: i cant believe u think im mvp
[7:37:47 PM] Parallax: i dont
[7:37:55 PM] Stunna: (facepalm)
[7:37:57 PM] VBD: but u said so
[7:38:05 PM] Parallax: smh


----------



## Lucaniel (May 5, 2015)

vainglorious by design


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 5, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Age of Ultron reviews are making me sad, glad I didn't go I guess.



It's at least worth a single watch. I say go for it.


----------



## Taleran (May 5, 2015)

I'd say he made the right choice I have regretted the choice to go and what was enjoyable on the screen now is forgettable and a waste of time.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 5, 2015)

Finally have time to see it tomorrow


----------



## Violent by Design (May 5, 2015)

Taleran said:


> I'd say he made the right choice I have regretted the choice to go and what was enjoyable on the screen now is forgettable and a waste of time.




stunna said you a fraud cause you're talking shit about avengers but you like the lone ranger and transformers. he also said u are fat irl.


----------



## Rukia (May 5, 2015)

Taleran said:


> I'd say he made the right choice I have regretted the choice to go and what was enjoyable on the screen now is forgettable and a waste of time.


Black Widow dating Ultron and eating ice cream with the Hulk on SNL was more memorable than Age of Ultron.


----------



## Taleran (May 5, 2015)

If you gave me a choice between one of those 2 movies or either of the Avengers I would choose the former yep, don't see how that makes me a fraud. Then again I barely understand Stunna most of the time so that makes some amount of sense.


----------



## Stunna (May 5, 2015)

wtf is this shit


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2015)

I don't understand how Stunna is hard to understand

it's not like some of the other posters who have difficulty with the English language.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 5, 2015)

speedy, para is talking about you. he said u have bad grammar.


----------



## Parallax (May 5, 2015)

man i've said that to him plenty of times

VBD pls


----------



## Delicious (May 5, 2015)

*The Royal Tenenbaums* - 8/10


----------



## Taleran (May 6, 2015)

[youtube]ESM4JkOXSis[/youtube]


----------



## Grape (May 6, 2015)

Royal Tenenbaums is great. Think I'll watch it at work tomorrow


----------



## Delicious (May 6, 2015)

Watch it at work? Where do you work


----------



## Grape (May 6, 2015)

I run a headshop.


----------



## Delicious (May 6, 2015)

Hmm had to google that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2015)

Avengers Age of Ultrom

6/10

This movie, action wise, blew its load within the first 60 seconds kinda like how Para did when that chick had different musical taste.
I just can't imagine why would they'd fuck over Ultron character like this, they had all the right elements and boom they just RDJed him.

They can fire ScarJo now, Scarlet Witch is the new eye candy.

Widow, man oh man, did the interaction between Banner and her just pisses me off.

I'll probably give a full review later. I don't want to spoil Lucaniel, he can't have too much sweets before dinner you know!


----------



## Slice (May 6, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I don't understand how Stunna is hard to understand



Except for the times when he casually invents new words and uses them like everyone should know them.


----------



## Grape (May 6, 2015)

Someone should document all of these Stunnaisms.


----------



## Samavarti (May 6, 2015)

Slice said:


> Except for the times when he casually invents new words and uses them like everyone should know them.



Even then you can _usually_ figure it's meaning from context.


----------



## Slice (May 6, 2015)

That is true.
You just have to squat up and work with the context.


----------



## Yasha (May 6, 2015)

Parallax said:


> it's not like some of the other posters who have difficulty with the English language.



I sure hope you weren't talking about me. I have a fragile heart.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2015)

Slice said:


> That is true.
> You just have to squat up and work with the context.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 6, 2015)

Parallax said:


> man i've said that to him plenty of times
> 
> VBD pls



fuk u pAra


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2015)

tfw I've never made up a saying


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 6, 2015)

except "squat up" and "bump that noise" and a few others, sure.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 6, 2015)

Squat up Stunna


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 6, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 6, 2015)

tfw you only just now noticed the mickey mouse Tee on that emote.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 6, 2015)

Haha I thought it was just me Gesy


----------



## Grape (May 6, 2015)

To be fair, the first  I made didn't have the mouse..


----------



## Violent by Design (May 6, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Haha I thought it was just me Gesy



you play lol?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2015)

Detective seriously you bastard, I can't even go into my CP


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2015)

Criticisms of Joss Whedon are pretty fair. I don't ha e a clue what he was thinking of the Hulk and Black widow romance. There was zero chemistry on top which really made it quite terrible.


----------



## Grape (May 6, 2015)

This week in internet: Nerds rage over comic book relationships in movies.


----------



## Slice (May 6, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Criticisms of Joss Whedon are pretty fair. I don't ha e a clue what he was thinking of the Hulk and Black widow romance. There was zero chemistry on top which really made it quite terrible.



You can criticize the lack of chemistry.
Or that there was no build up to this.
Or that the pairing doesn't make sense given that Betty Ross exists.

But crying out "Not Muh Widow, Joss Whedon you hack ruined female characters forever pls go die" is hardly appropriate response.



No wonder Ultron decided humanity needs to be nuked after looking at the internet.


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2015)

Keyboard feminists will always complain about female characters. That's just a given. I tend to ignore em.


----------



## Detective (May 6, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Detective seriously you bastard, I can't even go into my CP



Adblock Plus image removal too advanced for Huey to use.


----------



## Slice (May 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Adblock Plus image removal too advanced for Huey to use.



Well depends on what you use.
I cant adblock on my phone so whatever huge pictures people rep me with stay there for months and stretch the page. 
So i understand his annoyance.


----------



## Detective (May 6, 2015)

Slice said:


> Well depends on what you use.
> I cant adblock on my phone so whatever huge pictures people rep me with stay there for months and stretch the page.
> So i understand his annoyance.



There is an Android & iPhone app version of it too, iirc. Including one specifically made for Firefox users.

Also, Huey could technically just log in from a PC when he's returned home, and Adblock it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2015)

Slice said:


> You can criticize the lack of chemistry.
> Or that there was no build up to this.
> Or that the pairing doesn't make sense given that Betty Ross exists.
> 
> But crying out "Not Muh Widow, Joss Whedon you hack ruined female characters forever pls go die" is hardly appropriate response.



I find it noteworthy because Whedon was a lelSJW too. 




> No wonder Ultron decided humanity needs to be nuked after looking at the internet.



Imagine if aliens get their first impressions of humans from the internet.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2015)

Slice said:


> Well depends on what you use.
> I cant adblock on my phone so whatever huge pictures people rep me with stay there for months and stretch the page.
> So i understand his annoyance.



Exactly I can't Adblock on my phone.

My point is Detective I don't want to have to do that shot just to visit my CP.


----------



## Ae (May 6, 2015)

Stop checking your rep on your phone


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2015)

I'm not checking my rep, I'm trying to access my subscribed threads


----------



## Detective (May 6, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Stop checking your rep on your phone



Not sure why Huey would want to see so much red, that would be depressing.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> Not sure why Huey would want to see so much red, that would be depressing.



Or Motivating depends on how you see the glass


----------



## Detective (May 6, 2015)

Huey with that uplifting life philosophy


----------



## Slice (May 6, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I'm not checking my rep, I'm trying to access my subscribed threads



I'm doing the same. The UserCP is my bookmarked page so i can instantly see what threads have new posts.


----------



## Ae (May 6, 2015)

Then disable your reps


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Then disable your reps



How about you look in the mirror and say to yourself  " I accept me for me!"


----------



## Ae (May 6, 2015)

Have fun with your stretched page


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Have fun with your stretched page



I know your face!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 6, 2015)

Race sent you a wallpaper sized image didn't he?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 6, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> you play lol?



Like a ninja breh


----------



## Han Solo (May 6, 2015)

People actually getting annoyed by this


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 6, 2015)

Phone cameras are dangerous, life changing weapons nowadays.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 6, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Have fun with your stretched page





~Gesy~ said:


> Race sent you a wallpaper sized image didn't he?



scrub tier

10,000x6000px or bust


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2015)

right, Han?


----------



## Han Solo (May 6, 2015)

Stunna said:


> right, Han?



Hahaha, I'm still waiting for the one fuckup to go on about MUH FREE SPEACCCCHHHH


----------



## Lucaniel (May 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Hahaha, I'm still waiting for the one fuckup to go on about MUH FREE SPEACCCCHHHH



it always amazes me that people don't get, in any way, how free speech works, even if they're the ones who bang on about it the most

they think it means "consequence-free speech"


----------



## Ae (May 6, 2015)

Everyone can get caught up in the heat of the moment


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 6, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> People actually getting annoyed by this



This gave me a good chuckle. Thank you.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 6, 2015)

I'm trying to figure out if the punishment really fits the crime though. I think there are other methods that could have been used to educate the boy. This will just teach him to be careful of his surroundings in the future.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 6, 2015)

Messi sometimes goodness me


----------



## Slice (May 6, 2015)

Barca humiliating Bayern.


----------



## Han Solo (May 6, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm trying to figure out if the punishment really fits the crime though. I think there are other methods that could have been used to educate the boy. This will just teach him to be careful of his surroundings in the future.



Well, the university obviously has no intention of putting up with anything that would fuck with their PR, and they don't really need to.



Slice said:


> Barca humiliating Bayern.



That was utter destruction haha.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 6, 2015)

Boateng


----------



## Slice (May 6, 2015)

If not for Neuer this would have easily been a 6:0

The fuck was wrong with the defense today?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 6, 2015)

I think the defence is still in Munich with Robbery, Robben and Alaba


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 6, 2015)

It was always 4 against 5 or 5 against 6 when Barca attacks. Too much space for a semi-final match. Gaurdiola thought he could out-play Barca in the midfield. But without Ribery, Robben and Alaba, that was reaching. 

Also, Neuer had this before Messi went Super Saiyan God Super Saiyan on his ass.


----------



## Slice (May 6, 2015)

Messi playing in a class of his own.
Its unreal how good he is.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 6, 2015)

Power with Curtis Jackson is one of the best TV shows of the last decade.


----------



## Yasha (May 6, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Detective seriously you bastard, I can't even go into my CP



Martial would have called it a gift from heaven.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2015)

Another tornado headed to Oklahoma City.  That transfer can't come soon enough.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 6, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (May 6, 2015)

Where are you transferring to? Anywhere but California, man.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2015)

Maybe just Fort Worth?  I wanted Charleston or Myrtle Beach.  But I am getting tired of waiting.


----------



## Yasha (May 6, 2015)

You prefer East coast?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 6, 2015)

Yasha, you have been ignored.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2015)

No, not really.  I would also consider Arizona, Oregon, and Washington.


----------



## Parallax (May 6, 2015)

I think Yasha just likes to hate on California because blacks and mexicans freely walk the streets during the days AND nights.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 6, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I think Yasha just likes to hate on California because blacks and mexicans freely walk the streets during the days AND nights.



he'd hate on it less if the zodiac killer was still active

then it'd be his #1 holiday destination


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2015)

Yasha probably doesn't hate California.  He's probably going after you personally Para.

Luca.  You probably weren't around in those days.  But Para tried to rally support in the thread and section ban Yasha.  I'm still not sure what the offense was going to be though.


----------



## Parallax (May 6, 2015)

this old ass troll thinks Luc is actually gonna believe him


----------



## The Weeknd (May 6, 2015)

as a girl where I was a Flower of the mountain yes when I put the rose in my hair like the Andalusian girls used or shall I wear a red yes and how he kissed me under the Moorish wall and I thought well as well him as another and then I asked him with my eyes to ask again yes and then he asked me would I yes to say yes my mountain flower and first I put my arms around him yes and drew him down Jo me so he could feel my breasts all perfume yes and his heart was going like mad and yes I said yes I will Yes.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Yasha probably doesn't hate California.  He's probably going after you personally Para.
> 
> Luca.  You probably weren't around in those days.  But Para tried to rally support in the thread and section ban Yasha.  I'm still not sure what the offense was going to be though.





Parallax said:


> this old ass troll thinks Luc is actually gonna believe him


thing is

even if this was true

it would just make me like para more


----------



## Yasha (May 6, 2015)

Para, I'd be less concerned if I can see them at night.

I think I like Arizona. Lots of cool places, and they have Indian reservations. Oregon from I heard is one of the most beautiful places in the states.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2015)

I'm tired of these Mad Max tv spots.  I'm excited for a month for now; when I know that they will no longer be present.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2015)

Para actually lives in the shitty part of California.  I was in the San Jose/Monteray area a couple of weeks ago.  Gorgeous.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2015)

So if you had to Axe one member of this thread who would it be?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 6, 2015)

You of course Huey


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2015)

In defense of Tittynipple:

Tittynipple is harmless.  And it would be a waste to use that power on him.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 6, 2015)

Rukia is the new Mad Max going to be that bad?


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2015)

I don't know.  I hope it is relatively short.  100 minutes or less.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> You of course Huey



Well I'm worthy of getting Axed you not so much.


----------



## Parallax (May 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Para actually lives in the shitty part of California.  I was in the San Jose/Monteray area a couple of weeks ago.  Gorgeous.



gr8 b8 m8 8/8


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2015)

I had lunch at the Pebble Beach Lodge.


----------



## Ae (May 6, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I think Yasha just likes to hate on California because blacks and mexicans freely walk the streets during the days AND nights.



California sounds like a really shitty place


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 6, 2015)

California is so shitty not even rain wants to go there.


----------



## Detective (May 6, 2015)

I still find it disgraceful that the 2nd largest city in the US, Los Angeles, has absolutely no skyline or landscape aesthetics.


----------



## Ae (May 6, 2015)

What are you? A bird? Who the hell cares about skyline?


----------



## Yasha (May 6, 2015)

When I was walking in Union Station at LA downtown, a black man came up to me asking for brofist. I just stared at him and walked away. 

Then I walked outside and saw lots of LAPD officers making rounds. Some teenagers were skating or cycling on the street yelling something. An old lady carrying a huge bag for her size came and sat next to me on a bench in front of the station. Before long, I realized I was sitting on her bed for the night, so I took my leave. 

Then I went to a shady motel run by a Chinese. There was something like bloodstain on the bedsheet. I ran away from the "City of Angel" at 4am.


----------



## Grape (May 6, 2015)

10/10 - would read again.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2015)

it's a repost. you probably just did


----------



## Grape (May 6, 2015)

Cool story, bro.


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2015)

Stunna jelly.


----------



## Yasha (May 6, 2015)

You're probably right, Rukia. LA has to be the worst of Cali. 

Yosemite was gorgeous.


----------



## Stunna (May 6, 2015)

jelly of what tho


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2015)

Anyone would be jelly.  You have been here for five years and never chipped in a post as good as the one Yasha wrote 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 6, 2015)

yo yasha come to hong kong in august.


----------



## Yasha (May 6, 2015)

Don't tell me you're moving to Hong Kong, VBD. It's one of the worst cities to stay. Probably even worse than LA. :S


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2015)

How is New Zealand?


----------



## Violent by Design (May 6, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Don't tell me you're moving to Hong Kong, VBD. It's one of the worst cities to stay. Probably even worse than LA. :S




im finna be there for a month. might go to mainland china, but most likely not.


fuk it, lets go to thailand and get shemales


----------



## Rukia (May 6, 2015)

So I ran the Big Sur Marathon a couple of weeks ago.  Now my family wants to do the Great Wall of China Marathon.  Fuck that shit.  I heard how many steps are involved.  No way would I subject myself to that.


----------



## Parallax (May 6, 2015)

Detective said:


> I still find it disgraceful that the 2nd largest city in the US, Los Angeles, has absolutely no skyline or landscape aesthetics.




Who gives a shit about that

LA is spread out so a skyline ain't needed.


----------



## Grape (May 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Anyone would be jelly.  You have been here for five years and never chipped in a post as good as the one Yasha wrote 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Yasha (May 6, 2015)

Rukia said:


> How is New Zealand?



Not there yet.




Violent By Design said:


> im finna be there for a month. might go to mainland china, but most likely not.
> 
> 
> fuk it, lets go to thailand and get shemales



Come to Malaysia.


----------



## Grape (May 6, 2015)

I feel like VBD is going to end up being kidnapped and sold in some Asian black market. Probably to some eccentric slant-eyed billionaire that collects exotic human hybrids.


----------



## Grape (May 6, 2015)

If my sources are correct, VBD _is_ yellow.

Dark yellow.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 7, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]4SfvaVJUG_E[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (May 7, 2015)

Wow J. Cole dedicated a video of my love

[YOUTUBE]eCGV26aj-mM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Yasha (May 7, 2015)

Asia is where the future is.


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2015)

*The Salt of the Earth*
Absolutely gorgeous, talking about this movie could very rapidly turn into superlatives that all mean the same thing so I will just say you should go see it.

*2001: A Space Odyssey*
70mm Print

Movie is always great and it is one of the list of films I don't understand when people don't like it.

Oh and it was introduced by Alfonso Cuaron


----------



## Yasha (May 7, 2015)

The new Naruto spin-off is still going strong.


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2015)

Taleran said:


> *The Salt of the Earth*
> Absolutely gorgeous, talking about this movie could very rapidly turn into superlatives that all mean the same thing so I will just say you should go see it.
> 
> *2001: A Space Odyssey*
> ...



the 70MM is god tier man, I saw it LACMA 2 years ago and it still resonates with me.


----------



## Grape (May 7, 2015)

*Age of Ultron - 8/10*

Better than the first. Don't understand the hate.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2015)

Maggie Robbie as Harley Quinn looks amazing. Fandom intensifies.


----------



## Grape (May 7, 2015)

Stunna said he'd drink a glass of dumpster juice to bang that girl.


----------



## Slice (May 7, 2015)

Taleran said:


> *The Salt of the Earth*
> Absolutely gorgeous, talking about this movie could very rapidly turn into superlatives that all mean the same thing so I will just say you should go see it.
> 
> *2001: A Space Odyssey*
> ...



Never managed to see the Salt of the Earth.
It was only showing for two days in my local cinema and i was away for work then. 



Detective said:


> I still find it disgraceful that the 2nd largest city in the US, Los Angeles, has absolutely no skyline or landscape aesthetics.



My excessive knowledge of the region after playing GTA 5 and watching Nightcrawler tells me that it _has_ several skyscrapers.



khris said:


> Maggie Robbie as Harley Quinn looks amazing. Fandom intensifies.



Shes cute.
But all i can think about in this picture is how everyone looks like they are wearing cosplay. And that there are no colors allowed. And that Katana somehow manages to look out of place.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2015)

Still better than the Joker design


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

So my dad installed a motion detecting light over my garage yesterday.  It started to come on intermittently at about 1 AM, so I went to investigate.  And what did I see?  Three raccoons.  I'm not thrilled.  I spent about $500 to get raccoons removed the last time I saw them.  Definitely would prefer to not throw more money away.

I'm okay with them being around.  But my house cannot be the den.  That is my rule.  No evidence so far that it is.


----------



## Yasha (May 7, 2015)

I can't tell if it's real raccoons or metaphor.


----------



## D T (May 7, 2015)

*Avengers 2 *- Citizen Kane of Capeshit. It was a monument. There will be a before and after A:AoU in the Superhero industry. Capemovieathisfinest/10

*Taken 2* - Absolute trash. It's like they took everything good about Taken and made it trash. 

I've been watching some intellectual movies as of late. :33


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2015)

Dat Nel


----------



## Lucaniel (May 7, 2015)

Grape said:


> *Age of Ultron - 8/10*
> 
> Better than the first. Don't understand the hate.



right?

albeit i kinda get the hate in that it's not as perfectly tailored to fulfill market expectations as avengers was. there's some actual personality in there. which inevitably alienates more people


----------



## Ae (May 7, 2015)

2001 is objectively the greatest movie of all times


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 7, 2015)

Space Odyssey


----------



## DavyChan (May 7, 2015)

Divergent

- 9/10

I'm only 2/3 into watching it but DAYUM. This shit is the SHIT. xD *#notoverrated #InsurgentIncoming*


----------



## Succubus (May 7, 2015)

I wonder, is Insurgent better than divergent?

I just don't like the first movie abit.. its too generic for me


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2015)

Grape said:


> Stunna said he'd drink a glass of dumpster juice to bang that girl.





Lucaniel said:


> right?
> 
> albeit i kinda get the hate in that it's not as perfectly tailored to fulfill market expectations as avengers was. there's some actual personality in there. which inevitably alienates more people



Feel the same

This also felt like the most comic booky, Comic book film i've seen so far.


----------



## teddy (May 7, 2015)

I had fun with age of ultron so idgaf


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 7, 2015)

ted confirmed having basic tastes


----------



## Grape (May 7, 2015)

Having basic taste is better than having no taste, Scrubby Jap.


----------



## Grape (May 7, 2015)

Oh, snap!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 7, 2015)

Good. I get to see Thanos' ugly fatass more clearly.  

Nothing wrong with liking AoU, it's overhyping it to the moon that's that problem IMO.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 7, 2015)

Grape said:


> Oh, snap!



what does that actually imply

i mean, it'll have a normal-looking normal cut for normal cinemas, right


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> right?
> 
> albeit i kinda get the hate in that it's not as perfectly tailored to fulfill market expectations as avengers was. there's some actual personality in there. which inevitably alienates more people



Avengers sure as fuck didn't alienate anyone, it's not that special. The problem was that there was too much crammed in to a film that should have focused instead on Ultron. That is the real issue. That and there was zero build up, the film started with a bang and gave us no time to really anticipate anything. Also I hate how they've neutered the Hulk, he is basically nothing at this point. I don't see why we should worry about Hulk going apeshit, he never does any damage to anyone.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 7, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Avengers sure as fuck didn't alienate anyone, it's not that special.



that's my point


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2015)

Here is what AoU made me realize about the Marvel brand.

I can find better Power Fantasy, Violence, Science Fiction and Martial Arts stuff all over the place in a bunch of other movies I haven't seen why pay attention to all this boring stuff that looks the same as the last one and actively attempts to squeeze out anyone who actually tries to put some ambition into one of these movies.

I don't like Zach Snyder movies Man of Steel included but that movie was at least weird and interesting and BvS looks the same, I will take weird and bad over bland and decent every day of the week, and most of the time I will just go find other stuff to watch.


----------



## Grape (May 7, 2015)

Taleran, please. No one wants to see BvS.


----------



## Han Solo (May 7, 2015)

Trying to avoid it but I may end up being dragged to see Avengers soon...


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2015)

I want to see it.


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2015)

BvS sure as hell looks more interesting atleast. It seems to be trying to explore some conflict. I'm no fan of Snyder though but Marvel is really dull. It's all just the same. There's just nothing worth talking about. Marvel makes me appreciate Dark Knight Rises.


----------



## Taleran (May 7, 2015)

Afleck looks SOOOOOOOOOOO ANGRY in that trailer I am down for that movie.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 7, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> BvS sure as hell looks more interesting atleast. It seems *to be trying to explore some conflict.*



More like forcing conflict down our throats.


----------



## Grape (May 7, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> BvS sure as hell looks more interesting atleast. It seems to be trying to explore some conflict. I'm no fan of Snyder though but Marvel is really dull. It's all just the same. There's just nothing worth talking about. Marvel makes me appreciate Dark Knight Rises.









,


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> More like forcing conflict down our throats.



Well we'll let that judgement be formed when the film comes out.


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2015)

Detective why the fuck is there a Stunna in my CP


----------



## teddy (May 7, 2015)

He did it to you too?


detective what's going on?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2015)

This what happened The MCU saw what made IM successful and the ran with that for phase 1 in all their movies, then Avengers came along and they took Avengers and applied it's concepts throughout phase 2. 

There is some serious problem when every other line your main characters says is some form of a quip. I got annoyed the moment Ultron was competing with RDJ for most quips.


----------



## Slice (May 7, 2015)

My main hope for BvS is that it re introduces the concept of color into the movies.


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2015)

Detective is obsessed with Stunna


----------



## Han Solo (May 7, 2015)

It's kinda creepy


----------



## Ennoea (May 7, 2015)

Para seems to have become part of Stunna's fanclub


----------



## Lucaniel (May 7, 2015)

detective put a picture of a black man with a stormtrooper in my cp too

it took me a while to realise it must be stunna

otherwise it'd just be completely random


----------



## Lucaniel (May 7, 2015)

Slice said:


> My main hope for BvS is that it re introduces the concept of color into the movies.



well, have you seen the trailer?

don't get your hopes up


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

Stunna posing with a cosplayer stormtrooper?  Better be a female cosplayer.


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Para seems to have become part of Stunna's fanclub



Where's the lie tho


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

Para, we need to do the Quarterback GOAT game again in the NFL section.  Brady will definitely fall out of the top 10 after being caught cheating red-handed.


----------



## Ae (May 7, 2015)

You always come to defend him


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2015)

Para is getting his water from Stunna


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Para is getting his water from Stunna



Just imagine, that sometime in the near future, Para will be desperate enough to accept bathwater from Stunna, in order to survive.


----------



## Grape (May 7, 2015)

Para will join Stunna's cult of garbage eaters.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> Just imagine, that sometime in the near future, Para will be desperate enough to accept bathwater from Stunna, in order to survive.



I believe hipsters call that Mineral water


----------



## Yasha (May 7, 2015)

You know, it makes me wonder what type of internet personality gets you into trouble as much as Stunna and Para. Softness? Stunna seems pretty tough  And there are others much softer than him. Flamboyance? For Stunna maybe, with his OCD set-changing habit and self-invented slangs, but not Para. Big mouth? Well, Luca and Huey have the biggest mouths here, and they don't get half as much shite. Then it hits me: Self-centeredness. Both of them give off a vibe of narcissism and holier-than-thou-ness. It's like binary e-pheromone that puts a big target on their back.


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2015)

I suspect you're off the mark there.


----------



## Yasha (May 7, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2015)

I'm legit curious how you came to such a conclusion


----------



## Violent by Design (May 7, 2015)

The jokes in Avengers 2 fell flat. There are so many one liners where you're expected to laugh, they should just put laugh tracks in.


----------



## Yasha (May 7, 2015)

If you can try not to be Stunna for a minute and read this thread, you will see you two always post in a holier-than-thou, condescending style. Not to say it's bad or anything. It's what it is.


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2015)

I thought they were p funny


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2015)

Yasha said:


> If you can try not to be Stunna for a minute and read this thread, you will see you two always post in a holier-than-thou, condescending style. Not to say it's bad or anything. It's what it is.


quotes?


----------



## Yasha (May 7, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> The jokes in Avengers 2 fell flat. There are so many one liners where you're expected to laugh, they should just put laugh tracks in.



Exactly. People with low IQ might enjoy it, but not us.


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2015)

dat         irony


----------



## Yasha (May 7, 2015)

That's the intention.


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2015)

I'd    hope so.


----------



## Yasha (May 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I'd    hope so.



See?

**


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2015)

Yasha said:


> See?
> 
> **


No.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2015)

Wait did Yasha just compare me to Luc? I'm legit rustled 

I have social skills fyi


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

Hey huey.  What summer movie should we be excited about now that we are past the Avengers?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2015)

Straight outta Compton, Agent 47, Entourage, mission impossible and Masterminds


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

Did Mission Impossible get pushed to December?


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Did Mission Impossible get pushed to December?



No, it was actually pulled back earlier to July, iirc.


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Dat Star Wars swag too stronk for any competition


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

I'm excited about Renner and Pegg.  They will be great in this.


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Guess what is being released as a TV series this fall...



> *Rush Hour*
> A stoic, by-the-book Hong Kong police officer (Jon Foo) is assigned to a case in Los Angeles where he’s forced to work with a cocky African-American LAPD officer (Justin Hines) who has no interest in a partner. Bill Lawrence and Blake McCormick will write and executive-produce the project, based on the New Line Cinema feature film of the same name, with Brett Ratner, Arthur Sarkissian and Jeff Ingold.
> Cast: Jon Foo, Justin Hires, Aimee Garcia, Jessika Van, Page Kennedy



CBS

pls


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> Dat Star Wars swag too stronk for any competition


I haven't read up on it that much.  But I am told that there are three main characters.  I actually think it would be pretty cool for the female lead to be the primary hero.  That would be an exciting new direction for a Star Wars film.


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I haven't read up on it that much.  But I am told that there are three main characters.  I actually think it would be pretty cool for the female lead to be the primary hero.  That would be an exciting new direction for a Star Wars film.



I just hope they don't kill off Han for shock value, though.

I also wonder how much weight the Galactic Stunna character will lose by the end of the film, via excessive sweating?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I haven't read up on it that much.  But I am told that there are three main characters.  I actually think it would be pretty cool for the female lead to be the primary hero.  That would be an exciting new direction for a Star Wars film.



How so?


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2015)

of course Han is gonna die


as he should


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> of course Han is gonna die
> 
> 
> as he should



Fuck this noise

You've gone too far this time, Stunna


----------



## Han Solo (May 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> of course Han is gonna die
> 
> 
> as he should



Ford finally going to get his wish.


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Seriously though, if Han dies...


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

I'm more excited about the Star Wars spin-off.  Godzilla director + Felicity Jones = we all win.


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2015)

they can kill Leia too; they've no business being in these new movies


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Why can't Luke get offed instead? I don't care for his character.


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> they can kill Leia too; they've no business being in these new movies



Fuck you Stunna, they are like the OG OTP


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm more excited about the Star Wars spin-off.  Godzilla director + Felicity Jones = we all win.



Rukia, I think Bobba Fett is a scrub, dude.


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2015)

I don't have anything against Han or Leia

but they should have been left behind


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I don't have anything against Han or Leia
> 
> but they should have been left behind



I hope they get a few minutes of screentime, and then get safely whisked away to live happily ever after(again) in offscreenville, never to be seen again.


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

> Cheerleader Death Squad
> When a disgraced CIA agent-turned-teacher at an elite Washington DC prep school realizes that his students have high level access through personal connections, he trains a select few to be his eyes and ears into the world of international espionage and help him earn his way back into the agency. Marc Cherry, Neal Baer and Dan Truly will write and executive-produce with Sabrina Wind.
> Cast: Gia Mantegna, Aylin Bayramoglu, Alan Van Sprang, Abbie Cobb



Really CW?




... it will probably be 100x better than Arrow Season 3, doe.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

CW passed on it.  You won't get to see it Detective.


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Rukia's up to date knowledge of CW shows

Dat reliability


----------



## Ae (May 7, 2015)

CW shows are unwatchable


----------



## The World (May 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> Why can't Luke get offed instead? I don't care for his character.



the trolling has gone too far

you have gone too far


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

I don't want any of the familiar characters in this.  I wish this film took place further along in the future.  Far enough along that Luke, Leia, and Han have all died of natural causes.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

I haven't watched Blacklist in a long time.  But damn.  Liz looks pretty nice this season.


----------



## The World (May 7, 2015)

hoshi wo ou kodomo - 7.5/10

beautiful animation

characterization could have been a bit better for lead but was okay

story got a bit muddle in the middle and looks like they wanted to tell more but couldn't

ryuji was the best character and i wish the movie ended on a darker note but oh well

nice love letter to previous ghibli works

sama, han, what did you think of this movie?


----------



## The World (May 7, 2015)

fuck you rukia and your double posts

i wanted to double post!


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

Warudo.  I can't wait to kill off Triss in Witcher 3.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

Best movie of the year is still Ex Machina.


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Dat Kingsman, doe.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

Top 3:

1.  Ex Machina
2.  Kingsman
3.  Furious 7


----------



## Han Solo (May 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't want any of the familiar characters in this.  I wish this film took place further along in the future.  Far enough along that Luke, Leia, and Han have all died of natural causes.



Yeah it might have been better.


----------



## Stunna (May 7, 2015)

I'm fine with Luke being there. I don't/wouldn't want him being overly prominent, but his presence is fine. It's Han, Leia, and Chewie that I wish were gone.


----------



## Sillay (May 7, 2015)

I am so ambivalent on Welcome to Me. On one hand, Kristen Wiig. On the other hand, I can't decide if it was weird enough to bypass normal judgment. It got oddly intense at the end, and I don't know if it worked. Definitely not a comedy though, no matter what the trailers show.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 7, 2015)

ex machina looks interesting. i might watch furious 7 then sneak into ex machina or vice versa


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> ex machina looks interesting. i might watch furious 7 then sneak into ex machina or vice versa



Can you still do that shit, though? I mean, it was a regular thing for me as a youth, to pay for one film, and see like a triple feature. Cuz there wasn't any ticket attendants past a certain point back in the day.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

Easy to do in the states, detective.  Maybe certain theatres would be hard.  But most theatres don't have enough staff to monitor that sort of thing.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> Can you still do that shit, though? I mean, it was a regular thing for me as a youth, to pay for one film, and see like a triple feature. Cuz there wasn't any ticket attendants past a certain point back in the day.




you just walk into the next room, there arent any pseudo bouncers or anything like that.


----------



## The World (May 7, 2015)

Taleran said:


> Here is what AoU made me realize about the Marvel brand.
> 
> I can find better Power Fantasy, Violence, Science Fiction and Martial Arts stuff all over the place in a bunch of other movies I haven't seen why pay attention to all this boring stuff that looks the same as the last one and actively attempts to squeeze out anyone who actually tries to put some ambition into one of these movies.
> 
> I don't like Zach Snyder movies Man of Steel included but that movie was at least weird and interesting and BvS looks the same, I will take weird and bad over bland and decent every day of the week, and most of the time I will just go find other stuff to watch.



I agree with tal

fuck u grape


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Mureka 

The land of opportunity


----------



## Violent by Design (May 7, 2015)

how was man of steel interesting? bland is a pretty easy way to describe it, if anything it failed because it tried to follow trends too hard instead of being its own thing.


----------



## The World (May 7, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> you just walk into the next room, there arent any pseudo bouncers or anything like that.



yea just make sure one of the employees ain't eyeing you as u walk out one movie straight into another


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

There were some mexican guys that came into ex machina an hour in loudly speaking Spanish.  And they were all being obnoxious and not even trying to be stealthy sneaking in.  I was getting pissed and was contemplating confronting them.  They left after a couple of minutes though.  I wanted to tell them that Fast and the Furious was in another theatre.  The last thing those fools needed was a film about artificial intelligence.


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2015)

there's nothing actually interesting looking about BvS, it's an ugly muted palet and that's not actually any interesting.


----------



## The World (May 7, 2015)

i regret repping VBD

luckily i didn't rep para


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

Man of Steel looks better in color.


----------



## The World (May 7, 2015)

rukia's overt racism is always funny


----------



## Violent by Design (May 7, 2015)

im more worried about suicide squad than bvs.

that pic of all those guys wearing cosplay costumes doesnt give me a lot of hope.


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Man of Steel looks better in color.



[YOUTUBE]Du-eYiD9OfM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Violent by Design (May 7, 2015)

simple thing like that snyder couldn't get right


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Just imagine colour restoration if it could be applied to people IRL, doe.

Stunna would instantly go from Mr. Popo to Cleveland from Family Guy

:33


----------



## The World (May 7, 2015)

D with the lateral


----------



## Ae (May 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]Du-eYiD9OfM[/YOUTUBE]



"Original color" was a lie


----------



## Samavarti (May 7, 2015)

The World said:


> hoshi wo ou kodomo - 7.5/10
> sama, han, what did you think of this movie?



Have yet to see it, i probably should though.


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Sama, do you post with the top of your shirt buttoned up at all times, yet untucked at the waist?


----------



## Ae (May 7, 2015)

Claimed original


Actual bluray


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Easy to do in the states, detective.  Maybe certain theatres would be hard.  But most theatres don't have enough staff to monitor that sort of thing.



Last night was the first time in a while that I only watched one film.


----------



## Samavarti (May 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> Sama, do you post with the top of your shirt buttoned up at all times, yet untucked at the waist?



No, but only because my shirt doesn't has buttons.


----------



## The World (May 7, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]Du-eYiD9OfM[/YOUTUBE]





Masterrace said:


> "Original color" was a lie



lel



these dc haters come out right in time for AoU release


----------



## The World (May 7, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> No, but only because my shirt doesn't has buttons.



you poor third worlder 

if only you came to murica land of the free


----------



## The World (May 7, 2015)

where you can live off food stamps underneath the abandoned highway over pass

like me


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Warudo DA GOAT Hobo MVP


----------



## Ae (May 7, 2015)

Falling for that first page deception... and he call himself Detective.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 7, 2015)

Sama, are you upper class? Give us some insight on your exotic world of Mexico ffs.


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

What are you talkin' about Masterdarkness?


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Sama, are you upper class? Give us some insight on your exotic world of Mexico ffs.



I think Sama once said that the part of Mexico that he lives in, is very hard to find, even on Google maps, but he lives a quiet, peaceful and happy life.


----------



## Ae (May 7, 2015)

A Single Man is so good yall


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2015)

If you remove avi's and sigs and just read posts you wouldn't tell the difference between Luc, grape, Para and Stunna's posts.


----------



## Ae (May 7, 2015)

Probably because they're all such great posters


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 7, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Probably because they're all such great posters



So what did Stunna is paying you? In tips on how to be white?


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Yo real talk, do you guys actually use "finna" IRL?

Cuz it sounds dumb as fuck


----------



## Samavarti (May 7, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> Sama, are you upper class? Give us some insight on your exotic world of Mexico ffs.





Detective said:


> I think Sama once said that the part of Mexico that he lives in, is very hard to find, even on Google maps, but he lives a quiet, peaceful and happy life.



More less this, i'm upper middle class, i have an small apartment close to my university, and during weekends and holidays i return to my parents house on the countryside on a relatively small town that produces excellent coffee and is quite close to the city where my university is. 



The World said:


> you poor third worlder
> 
> if only you came to murica land of the free





The World said:


> where you can live off food stamps underneath the abandoned highway over pass
> 
> like me



Can i exchange the food stamps for tacos?


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Stunna, during his HS graduation

[YOUTUBE]J7Jh31p9RME[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> Can i exchange the food stamps for tacos?



only in NY, California, and Texas.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

Para.  You watch Fargo yet dude?


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2015)

no of course not, i'm in finals week.  I haven't seen a single thing in 2 weeks outside of the playoffs.


----------



## Samavarti (May 7, 2015)

Parallax said:


> only in NY, California, and Texas.



 I don't like getting shoot, and i like water so i guess NY is my only choice then.


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

Oh, so a busy schedule the last two weeks has kept you from watching a show that ended 9 months ago?


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> I don't like getting shoot, and i like water so i guess NY is my only choice then.



Their water may be more plentiful than Cali, as in it's not like a unicorn and thus a concept of fiction, but it's also disease riddled as fuck.


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2015)

yes, yes it has

stay mad


----------



## Ae (May 7, 2015)

Samavarti said:


> I don't like getting shoot, and i like water so i guess NY is my only choice then.



You get stab in NY


----------



## Rukia (May 7, 2015)

Good news Para.  Detective and I were talking about this earlier.  The new season of Hannibal starts in June.


----------



## Detective (May 7, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Oh, so a busy schedule the last two weeks has kept you from watching a show that ended 9 months ago?



He used the excuse of paying his respects to International Talk Like a Pirate day, the last time you asked, too.


----------



## Parallax (May 7, 2015)

yep I'm all excited, the new photos look great.


----------



## Slice (May 8, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> you just walk into the next room, there arent any pseudo bouncers or anything like that.



And then somebody else complains because you are on their seat.
And then you move until another person arrives telling you you are on _their_ seat.
Annoying.

Might work if its a movie that has been airing for a while or when not a lot of people want to see it.
Never worked for me because my local cinema is pretty small and only has 5 rooms.


----------



## Slice (May 8, 2015)

But i remember being in a bigger city and buying a random ticket and then sneak into '8MM' in 1999 because i wasnt old enough to be allowed to watch it yet.

Disturbing as hell movie.

Good times.


----------



## Grape (May 8, 2015)

Fincher should do a snuff film film


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2015)

*It Follows*

Nice! Those who said all good film ideas have already been exhausted are wrong. This is so simple, yet original (as far as I know).

The director is adept at teasing and manipulating the viewers' emotions and fear.

Well done.

8/10


----------



## Violent by Design (May 8, 2015)

Slice said:


> And then somebody else complains because you are on their seat.
> And then you move until another person arrives telling you you are on _their_ seat.
> Annoying.
> 
> ...




There aren't reserved seats in the vast majority of theaters in the US. You just sit.

If no one is in that chair and there's no stuff there, then that seat is yours.


----------



## The World (May 8, 2015)

move bitch get out the way


----------



## D T (May 8, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> The jokes in Avengers 2 fell flat. There are so many one liners where you're expected to laugh, they should just put laugh tracks in.



Those scenes were Hulk and the Spy were acting all melodramatic were freaking funny though. I laughed loudly when that happened. Def a success.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

They way she says "hey, big guy"


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]SfjLRuE1CLw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Haven't played any of the witcher games

Do I have to start from the beginning or can I play the second one?


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

No, the game won't load if you didn't play the first two games.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Not sure of the reason behind the sarcasm.

I was asking if I would be missing out on important story elements.


----------



## D T (May 8, 2015)

It's a videogame.. It ain't like the story matters.


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

The storyline is the most important part! I wish I could skip all the gameplay and watch the cutscenes. 


@Gesy
I'd just skip the first one, the second one is still a great game.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> They way she says "hey, big guy"


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

Why did you reply to your own post?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Why not?


----------



## The Weeknd (May 8, 2015)

I don’t pop molly, I rock Tom Ford


----------



## αshɘs (May 8, 2015)

Here's the thread for those that dare.




also watched Ultron. Decent fun.

Looked at what phase 3 will look like. Damn, Civil War alone seems like an Avengers sequel in itself with that cast, just what the hell is Infinity Wars going to look like lol.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2015)

The twins were the best thing about Ultron.


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

Haven't  been shopping in a while, just bought myself a nice hat


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2015)

Olson


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2015)

I was thinking about buying a new umbrella.


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

Fuck a umbrella. Raincoats are where it's at.


----------



## The World (May 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> The storyline is the most important part! I wish I could skip all the gameplay and watch the cutscenes.
> 
> 
> @Gesy
> I'd just skip the first one, the second one is still a great game.





Masterrace said:


> Fuck a umbrella. Raincoats are where it's at.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2015)

Origins disrespected Lady Shiva too much.  They made her an optional boss.  And even worse.  She was easy to beat!


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2015)

shameful


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Fuck a umbrella. Raincoats are where it's at.



Agreed, Umbrellas tend to only protect me from the waist up unfortunately.

#tallpeopleproblems



Stunna said:


> Olson



There was a nice shot of her cleavage in this, and scarjo filled in that robe nicely if I do say so myself.

still pale in comparison to shirtless Hemsworth and Lumberjack Evans though.


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I was thinking about buying a new umbrella.



Buy a Kingsman umbrella


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2015)

wat


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

and ruffalo's chest hair, I was shocked by how well built he was given that it wasn't required for the role.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

Stunna said:


> shameful



Go fuck yourself


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2015)

My cousins


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2015)

that's pretty sketchers, Gesy


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2015)

gesy is the only dumbass in the thread that hasn't watched Kingsman yet.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Yasha said:


> My cousins



We don't believe you

you need more people



Stunna said:


> that's pretty sketchers, Gesy



I'm saying people were better serviced on the male end


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Rukia:

[YOUTUBE]NEmznBpnPJM[/YOUTUBE]

Dat casual grace


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I was thinking about buying a new umbrella.



Yo, are you rather particular about your umbrellas as well? I can't just use any kind, it needs to be perfectly balanced in combination with being perfectly aesthetic.

I bought this nice black mesh, stainless steel one when I was in England, which can also double as a handy weapon that would be useful enough to properly take out 4 of 5 muggers if I was attacked randomly by a gang, before needing to fuck like a bitch cause the last one escalated shit by pulling out a handgun.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2015)

I have an umbrella.  I want to get a good long-term umbrella.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2015)

Also.  I got my blu ray copy of 50 shades of grey.  Not sure I will watch it tonight.  129 minutes?  That movie should be less than 100 minutes; that's probably a contributing factor for why all of the critics found it so boring.


----------



## The Weeknd (May 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Also.  *I got my blu ray copy of 50 shades of grey.*  Not sure I will watch it tonight.  129 minutes?  That movie should be less than 100 minutes; that's probably a contributing factor for why all of the critics found it so boring.



this is hilarious


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

TittyNipple said:


> this is hilarious



No it's not, it's genius. Imagine Rukia invites a lady friend over casually, and she notices that the above mentioned BluRay is nonchalantly left out in plainsight, coincidentally with the label of the film title in a really convenient angle to be viewed, and then Rukia walks back in, and acts embarassed and shocked that she knows about his feminist side.





... that's GG.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

i wouldn't be surprised if Rukia was  the BDSM type.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Gesy being both sketchy as fuck and gay as fuck in one page.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2015)

Detective.  We weren't able to finish last time because Vampire Academy didn't work out.  Do you want to take another 5 film challenge?


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> still pale in comparison to shirtless Hemsworth and Lumberjack Evans though.



This is for Jena, but it's still relevant to your post:

[YOUTUBE]ScMOyURq9os[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

And before any of you freaks even considers it, I am not seeing that fucking human centipede series' final film.

NO FUCKING WAY


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> This is for Jena, but it's still relevant to your post:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ScMOyURq9os[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Aww man, i loved that film growing up, why would they do this?

That was totally a prosthetic btw.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> That was totally a prosthetic btw.



That's what we will all tell ourselves to allow us to sleep at night.


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

Chris can get it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> That's what we will all tell ourselves to allow us to sleep at night.



Nah bro, you can't look like a Greek god and be well endowed too. I like to think anyone who is that good looking is batting with a smaller bat than I am.


----------



## Parallax (May 8, 2015)

This thread used to be a good thread


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

Guys like Chris & Ryan Gosling looks better than 99% of women I've seen.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Nah bro, you can't look like a Greek god and be well endowed too. I like to think anyone who is that good looking is batting with a smaller bat than I am.



Actually, I can believe this, as it speaks to the laws of the universe.


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

Gesy trying to feel better about himself


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

So I invited my mom and my wife's Mom to paradise for their Mother's Day gift.


But I made the mistake and allow them to book all her stuff such as places to go, sites and hotels.

I just got the bill  $38k in total mother fucker


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

You can't have everything, masterrace!




Parallax said:


> This thread used to be a good thread



You're a mod, and it went down on your watch, you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> So I invited my mom and my wife's Mom to paradise for their Mother's Day gift.
> 
> 
> But I made the mistake and allow them to book all her stuff such as places to go, sites and hotels.
> ...



I hope you are preparing the divorce papers, cuz otherwise I can't believe this story at all.

Who the fuck spends 38k on a vacation? I have been to some nice places, and even then, my expenditures weren't that expensive.

You slipping, Huey.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> So I invited my mom and my wife's Mom to paradise for their Mother's Day gift.
> 
> 
> But I made the mistake and allow them to book all her stuff such as places to go, sites and hotels.
> ...



Yo fam don't love you,b.


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2015)




----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> And I think every selection needs to be for 2015.  May to December.  We don't want this challenge to extend into 2016.
> 
> The worst looking trailer I have seen so far is The Last Witch Hunter.  That would be a good one to send you to.




I can't unsee Dom Vs. the Supernatural in that film.

Choose carefully though, because you only get one selection. Or should we do this like a vote amongst the peers here? i.e. You nominate a film that will break me, and the regs in here vote amongst themselves?


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

And Para's mad as fuck he wasn't born with that latin flair


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> I hope you are preparing the divorce papers, cuz otherwise I can't believe this story at all.
> 
> Who the fuck spends 38k on a vacation? I have been to some nice places, and even then, my expenditures weren't that expensive.
> 
> You slipping, Huey.



It's 2 months 

My wife Mom is coming from the East her round trip ticket is 6k alone.

Hotels on the islands are 300 US a Night not to mention tours are like 350 a day type of shit.

This includes 8 people


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

38k, doe?

That's insanity


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2015)

A couple of definite losers on the release list.  Alvin and the Chipmunks: Road Chip, The Transporter Refueled, and Paranormal Activity: The Ghost Dimension will surely all be terrible.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> A couple of definite losers on the release list.  Alvin and the Chipmunks: Road Chip, The Transporter Refueled, and Paranormal Activity: The Ghost Dimension will surely all be terrible.



.....


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> 38k, doe?
> 
> That's insanity



They rented a yacht for 2 days to do some sailing.

I already contacted my Dad and siblings, along with father in law and co told them I'm just chipping in 15k they need to drop their share.


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Rukia:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NEmznBpnPJM[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Dat casual grace



Ah, she learned ballet. That explains her flat chest.




~Gesy~ said:


> Nah bro, you can't look like a Greek god and be well endowed too. I like to think anyone who is that good looking is batting with a smaller bat than I am.



Well-endowed guys get better looking girls and produce good-looking sons with big sticks.

So yeah, you are wrong.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

inb4 Stunna selects the most easiest watch for me as a film choice


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2015)

I love that Olsen goes to the gym and practices ballet.  I wish Scarlett would get a clue.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

Scarlet was too fat in AoU. Like her work out consisted of cheese burgers


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Stop telling us how yo family's leeching off you, Huey.

This is heartbreaking to read.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2015)

Iron Man 2 was the only time her body was up to par.


----------



## Stunna (May 8, 2015)

oh, we're picking bad movies for D to watch?

I got'chu


----------



## Parallax (May 8, 2015)

Wow 

That story, man.

Real


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stop telling us how yo family's leeching off you, Huey.
> 
> This is heartbreaking to read.



What you talking about ? My dad makes 6 figures from his business


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2015)

Huey, I thought you married your wife for the money. Why it sounds like it's the other way around?


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2015)

Para.  People going after Tom Brady this week has been hilariously entertaining.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Huey, I thought you married your wife for the money. Why it sounds like it's the other way around?



Because I need to wait for my dad's death for my trust fund


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2015)

Tough break Huey.  Sounds like you didn't get anything substantial from your grandparents.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Wow
> 
> That story, man.
> 
> Real


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

You should watch The Boy Next Door, Detective.


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Because I need to wait for my dad's death for my trust fund



Make it quick. Waiting is for losers.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2015)

Huey is new money.


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2015)

I enjoy being poor. Frugality is an art. D probably knows what I'm talking about.

Or probably not.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Make it quick. Waiting is for losers.


The longer I wait the interest I get  


Rukia said:


> Huey is new money.



You got that Bruce Wayne money and I got that Tony Stark Money


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You should watch The Boy Next Door, Detective.



I hope this isn't a sausagefest version of that one film with Elisha Cuthbert.





Yasha said:


> I enjoy being poor. Frugality is an art. D probably knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> Or probably not.



Frugality is da besto


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I enjoy being poor. Frugality is an art. D probably knows what I'm talking about.
> 
> Or probably not.


My master plan still involves finding a way to bury all of my possessions with me.


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> I hope this isn't a sausagefest version of that one film with Elisha Cuthbert.



It's my sexual fetish done wrong


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

I'm not poor, I've never gave that illusion like detective I work hard as fuck for my fortune.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

Hell I have a Delorean in my garage just because


----------



## Parallax (May 8, 2015)

Gesy going HAM


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Frugality is da besto



Dat sense of accomplishment when you finally found the best bargain with the highest ROI after doing a detailed cost-benefit analysis.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> What you talking about ? My dad makes 6 figures from his business





Nice Dynamite said:


> I work hard as fuck for my fortune.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Gesy going HAM



I know from paycheck to paycheck you have decide if you want that new vneck or drinking water


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> My master plan still involves finding a way to bury all of my possessions with me.



You need to start building your pyramid, man. It takes decades to finish.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> <ad space for rent>



You do know I'm an engineer right?


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 8, 2015)

Yes, let it all out sis.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

Hey take it easy on Gesy being one step away from being Stunna is like a step away from suicide


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> You do know I'm an engineer right?



maaaaaan

To quote an ex regular from this thread...

"you can miss me with that"


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> maaaaaan
> 
> To quote an ex regular from this thread...
> 
> "you can miss me with that"



Sorry, I'm not fluent in Jigga-boo


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2015)

It's no surprise we have 3 engineers in here. We have the most free time on our hand.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

Yasha said:


> It's no surprise we have 3 engineers in here. We have the most free time on our hand.



Whose the third engineer? Rukia


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Mike and His Friends said:


> Yes, let it all out sis.


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2015)

He is a biomechanical engineer iirc.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I'm not poor, I've never gave that illusion like detective I work hard as fuck for my fortune.



Because of lack of proper punctuation, I am unsure if you are taking a shot at me, or simply stating that similar to myself, you also work hard for your money.

Especially since it's a well known fact that I am not from old money, and worked my ass off for what I have now.



Yasha said:


> Dat sense of accomplishment when you finally found the best bargain with the highest ROI after doing a detailed cost-benefit analysis.



Indeed. Also, dat feeling when you can confidently tell yourself that you don't need something because it has no multifunctional or practical value.




Preach!


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2015)

Almost everyone in the thread is an engineer.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Because of lack of proper punctuation, I am unsure if you are taking a shot at me, or simply stating that similar to myself, you also work hard for your money.
> 
> Especially since it's a well known fact that I am not from old money, and worked my ass off for what I have now.
> 
> ...


I'm stating I'm like you


And then you went and took a shot at me.

I'm really reconsidering ever having a beer with you in the near future


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Almost everyone in the thread is an engineer.



Don't insult me like that like Stunna has the competence


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2015)

Yeah, they are shitpost engineers.


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

Sometimes I want Para to lock this thread forever


----------



## teddy (May 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Almost everyone in the thread is an engineer.



An engineer of lies, yes


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Most of these "engineers" sure spend a lot of time on NF.

Maybe that's the profession for me since it seems to have highly flexible hours.


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Sometimes I want Para to lock this thread forever



Para is really busy with school. You will probably have to wait till his graduation, which may take forever.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Most of these "engineers" sure spend a lot of time on NF.
> 
> Maybe that's the profession for me since it seems to have highly flexible hours.



It's not hard to figure out 

You work by hourly pay so you're forgiven.


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Most of these "engineers" sure spend a lot of time on NF.
> 
> Maybe that's the profession for me since it seems to have highly flexible hours.



Most engineers are geeks.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> It's not hard to figure out
> 
> You work by hourly pay so you're forgiven.



Huey making fun of the working class 

You'll never become CEO with that attitude.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Huey making fun of the working class
> 
> You'll never become CEO with that attitude.



CEO ? You mean General? And no I'll retire shortly after I'm promoted to Colonel .


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

ted. said:


> An engineer of lies, yes







Yasha said:


> Para is really busy with school. You will probably have to wait till his graduation, which may take forever.



I can't believe that Para has been in school longer than most doctors, for a literature degree.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> I can't believe that Para has been in school longer than most doctors, for a literature degree.



He's been in the unemployment line Longer than that tho


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> I can't believe that Para has been in school longer than most doctors, for a literature degree.



I am interested in what he has planned, Para isn't as open as some of the people here, I probably know the least about him.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Yo, real talk, I have a hobby of purchasing movie posters and framing them.

Will probably place an order for this:


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

Oh fuck you Detective


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

You fucking  bastard Detective


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yo, real talk, I have a hobby of purchasing movie posters and framing them.
> 
> Will probably place an order for this:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



I always wanted to pick that up myself.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

What is Huey randomly rustled about now?


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2015)

Para with that old money. He can switch from one degree to another and never have to leave campus.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 8, 2015)

Dat Mad Max poster is dope!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

You're the Detective solve the case


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I always wanted to pick that up myself.



It's like my version of Rukia's video game pre-ordering hobby, except I can't do it 9898983938928x a year, because I only have so much space in my house.

I've already looked into the possibility of doing some futuristic upgrades, and getting poster sized screens put up, and having digital versions of the posters rotate around on them.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

looks better than the actual movie


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yo, real talk, I have a hobby of purchasing movie posters and framing them.



You're not supposed to dump money on things you don't need


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Yasha said:


> You're not supposed to dump money on things you don't need



It makes my house look more aesthetic though, thus raising property value when a prospective buyer comes around, and looks at how slick as fuck my interior decorating is, thus giving me a greater selling price for when I transition into that condo downtown, and save the excess money I make on the sale, into my retirement account.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

Detective garage is dope yo


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> It makes my house look more aesthetic though, thus raising property value when a prospective buyer comes around, and looks at how slick as fuck my interior decorating is, thus giving me a greater selling price for when I transition into that condo downtown, and save the excess money I make on the sale, into my retirement account.



Dat far-sightedness


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Dat far-sightedness



Long game is the only game


----------



## Lucaniel (May 8, 2015)

sounds good to me

also 4.8gbps WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> sounds good to me
> 
> also 4.8gbps WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT



It's because it has a USB 3.0 port with 2.0 backwards compatability.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Also Luca, a Thunderbolt device can transfer data at 10 Gbps, dude.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Detective, you fool!

Putting a big image of a shirtless Chris Hemsworth in my CP will only supply me with the  motivation needed for my summer goals.


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Also, instead of purchasing BluRay/DVD after BluRay/DVD to add to a physical film collection, I have downloaded the best clarity versions of various films, and stored them on a 5 TB Seagate External HD(transfer rate for data is amazing too, because it's 4.8 Gbps).
> 
> Reason is, digital formats like BluRay and such will eventually change, and having so many physical covers is space consuming because I would need to eventually replace entertainment shelves and such, so having it stored in a sleak looking black gloss rectangular box, is much better. That, and I am a minimalist about such things.



Detective is so cheap, he got three toilets so he can take up to three shits a day, or one shit a day for three days without flushing to save money on the water bills.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Detective, you fool!
> 
> Putting a big image of a shirtless Chris Hemsworth in my CP will only supply me with the  motivation needed for my summer goals.



Oh shit, that was meant for Huey.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Detective is so cheap, he got three toilets so he can take up to three shits a day, or one shit a day for three days without flushing to save money on the water bills.



um

you know he'd still have to flush them all eventually so the money isn't really saved, right


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

Summer goals? Gesy, you know you can't afford a gym membership.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Also, Gesy admitting in a subconcious way that he will think of Hemsworth when he is his most sweaty, and breathing heavy.


----------



## Yasha (May 8, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> um
> 
> you know he'd still have to flush them all eventually so the money isn't really saved, right



I was just going to say that.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Detective is so cheap, he got three toilets so he can take up to three shits a day, or one shit a day for three days without flushing to save money on the water bills.



Okay, first off:

I am surprised that you remembered the total bathrooms in my house.

Secondly, that's disgusting. 

Also, a tankless water heater is more than enough to help save on my water bills. I'm sure Para could appreciate this.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 8, 2015)

does masterrace think the shit just evaporates if you leave it for long enough, so you don't have to actually flush it?


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

>Assuming Detective flushes after he pee


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Summer goals? Gesy, you know you can't afford a gym membership.



Gym? Who needs a gym?

A friend of mine has a bench in his garage that I can use when needed and I also have some dumbbells lying about . I'm going to hit the beach lookin like a lifeguard


----------



## Lucaniel (May 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Detective is so cheap, he got three toilets so he can take up to three* shits *a day, or one shit a day for three days without flushing to save money on the water bills.





Masterrace said:


> >Assuming Detective flushes after he *pee*


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Okay, first off:
> 
> I am surprised that you remembered the total bathrooms in my house.
> 
> ...



"Remember"? 

Now you're lying about having a tankless water heater


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> does masterrace think the shit just evaporates if you leave it for long enough, so you don't have to actually flush it?



I feel bad for his future years if he chooses to buy a house. Dem home owner growing pains will be harsh for him. 

Also, if I ever find the right lady to settle down with, I wonder if she will find it weird that I have been running my own household for almost a decade now, and have my own particulars about it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Oh shit, that was meant for Huey.




YOU MOTHER FUCKER


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

I use my shit for fertilizer and pee in the shower


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 8, 2015)

My neighbor bathes in the rain water gathered by his pool...

Talk about "balling on a budget"


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> >Assuming Detective flushes after he pee



This heathen





~Gesy~ said:


> Gym? Who needs a gym?
> 
> A friend of mine has a bench in his garage that I can use when needed and I also have some dumbbells lying about . I'm going to hit the beach lookin like a lifeguard



Yo, it's much more efficient to utilize large water jugs/cannisters as a way of weight lifting. The shifting fluid actually makes it more challenging when doing repetitions. And if you can get yourself a strong enough strut bar, you can do pull ups on that.

Spending $$$$ on a gym at home isn't a wise investment. The only machinery I have is an elliptical machine and a treadmill.



Masterrace said:


> "Remember"?
> 
> Now you're lying about having a tankless water heater



I once mentioned my house's specs, so I had assumed you remembered them. I see I have overestimated you. 

Buying a tankless water heat was one of the first things I did after getting the home. It's a great long term investment.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> My neighbor bathes in the rain water gathered by his pool...
> 
> Talk about "balling on a budget"



I've been seriously considering solar power for a while now, not completely off course, but potentially as part of a hybrid system.

But Elon Musk's Powerwall has me intrigued. 


Too bad that shit is sold out until mid 2016 on pre-orders alone. Fuck you Rukia


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

Gesy wait till his neighbor go to work to take a bath


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

Detective said:


> Yo, it's much more efficient to utilize large water jugs/cannisters as a way of weight lifting. The shifting fluid actually makes it more challenging when doing repetitions. And if you can get yourself a strong enough strut bar, you can do pull ups on that.
> 
> Spending $$$$ on a gym at home isn't a wise investment. The only machinery I have is an elliptical machine and a treadmill.



Just go to the playground during recess, and get a arm workout at the jungle gym.

And for cardio, you can chase kids around on the track.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Just go to the playground during recess, and get a arm workout at the jungle gym.
> 
> And for cardio, you can chase kids around on the track.



I don't want to know if you are speaking from personal experience.


----------



## The World (May 8, 2015)

the reveal that masterrace is only 13 is going to blow your minds


----------



## The World (May 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Almost everyone in the thread is an engineer.


----------



## Ae (May 8, 2015)

I already told Detective I look like a 14 year girl. From a distance the teachers watching us think I'm just one of the kids playing around.


----------



## Grape (May 8, 2015)

The only workout equipment that Detective's cheap ass bought was cardio that can be had for free.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Grape said:


> The only workout equipment that Detective's cheap ass bought was cardio that can be had for free.



I'm not going to be running outside during a long winter, nor during any rainy days.


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2015)

Holy shit.  The killer on dateline was a surprise; the best friend, not the husband.


----------



## The World (May 8, 2015)

can't believe you watch regular tv


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Warudo underestimating the draw of a good documentary


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2015)

Detective knows.  Real crime, real cases are interesting.


----------



## Detective (May 8, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective knows.  Real crime, real cases are interesting.



And if the documentary in question happens to have a narrator with a voice similar to that dude from Unsolved Mysteries...


----------



## Rukia (May 8, 2015)

I'm really ready for Witcher 3.  That shit was pre-ordered months ago.


----------



## Ae (May 9, 2015)

Detective said:


> I'm not going to be running outside during a long winter, nor during any rainy days.



But winter jogs are the best tho


----------



## The World (May 9, 2015)

>winter jogs in canada

nah


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2015)

Grape said:


> The only workout equipment that Detective's cheap ass bought was cardio that can be had for free.



And speaking of cardio here comes grape


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2015)

Grape finally gets to watch a new episode of Game of Thrones this week.


----------



## Grape (May 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Grape finally gets to watch a new episode of Game of Thrones this week.




I'M SO FUCKING PUMPED!!!

[youtube]zHW5RVvg2v4[/youtube]


----------



## Grape (May 9, 2015)

Holy shit.

I haven't heard such blatantly racist conversation since my last trip to Mississippi. This literally may be worse.


----------



## Slice (May 9, 2015)

People in here being rich as fuck.
That vacation Huey mentioned costs nearly as much as i make in a year.


----------



## Ae (May 9, 2015)

Slice said:


> People in here being rich as fuck.
> That vacation Huey mentioned costs nearly as much as i make in a year.



They're all lies, trust no one.


----------



## Slice (May 9, 2015)

May be a lie.
May be the truth.
It doesn't affect me personally so i usually give it the benefit of the doubt and believe it.


----------



## The World (May 9, 2015)

hueys consuela must have died and left him a ton of money


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2015)

Yo Yasha you still looking at the working Holiday in NZ?? I was looking at maybe Australia or NZ.


----------



## Yasha (May 9, 2015)

Do it, bro. I'm heading out to NZ in October. We can team up like Frodo and Sam.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2015)

Slice said:


> People in here being rich as fuck.
> That vacation Huey mentioned costs nearly as much as i make in a year.


My secret is that I don't usually pay for my vacations.  I am invited to go on family vacations; all I am responsible for is air fare.  So when they go somewhere cool; of course I sign up.


----------



## Yasha (May 9, 2015)

Direct or extended family?


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Do it, bro. I'm heading out to NZ in October. We can team up like Frodo and Sam.



Hmm I'm looking at what my best choice would be right now but I'm gonna do it.


----------



## Yasha (May 9, 2015)

What are the countries that offer working holiday visa to UK? Canada? European countries?


----------



## Ennoea (May 9, 2015)

Anything that is in the common wealth. So yeah Europe and Canada and even India lol. Weirdly enough I'm giving India a serious thought.


----------



## Yasha (May 9, 2015)

Is it safe for Pakistani to work in India?


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2015)

*Ex Machina*

Fantastic, easily the best film I've seen this year and will probably go down as one of my favorites.  I'm still digesting and thinking about this film, I wanna rewatch as soon as possible.


*Spoiler*: __ 



the scene where AVA reverses the Turing test on Caleb and has him questioning whether he's an actual AI was fucking nuts.




A


----------



## Lucaniel (May 9, 2015)

no shit?

will watch


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2015)

Ex Machina.


----------



## teddy (May 9, 2015)

Ex Machina


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2015)

Ava is a lot more interesting than Ultron.  That's for damn sure.


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2015)

I really wanna see it as well


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2015)

Slice said:


> May be a lie.
> May be the truth.
> It doesn't affect me personally so i usually give it the benefit of the doubt and believe it.



I have the same mindset, but huey far passed the realm of belief for me.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I have the same mindset, but huey far passed the realm of belief for me.



I get the same feeling when you talk about women no worries


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2015)

Maybe you should get your _wife_ to post here again so she can confirm your statements.


----------



## Parallax (May 9, 2015)

fucking Gesy man


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2015)

Maybe I will


----------



## Lucaniel (May 9, 2015)

gesy is one of the last people i'd expect to go after huey because he's usually too placid to go after anyone. so i'm seeing this as a sign of near-total rejection. which is good


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2015)

go 'head, Gesy


----------



## The World (May 9, 2015)

i'm glad i got everyone on the ex machina tip


----------



## Detective (May 9, 2015)

Usually Gesy Vs. Huey is like the following, with Gesy being the dude in red and Huey the one in the pale blue top:

[YOUTUBE]d_8ywpSrgns[/YOUTUBE]

But I must admit, Gesy definitely won the fight with his last post on the previous page.


----------



## Detective (May 9, 2015)

Those tower climbing bastards are at it again...

[YOUTUBE]71MAFmlZzi0[/YOUTUBE]

NOPE

NOPE

NOPE

NOPE


----------



## D T (May 9, 2015)

@Para, that good, huh? The first teaser/trailer looked bad tbh..


----------



## Detective (May 9, 2015)

Meanwhile in Toronto...

[YOUTUBE]dmbWuV2vhNo[/YOUTUBE]

0 : 28 onwards....


----------



## Ae (May 9, 2015)

Xin might to need disable Youtube videos


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2015)

the murder of Jimmie Lee Jackson in Selma messed me up


----------



## Ae (May 9, 2015)

Dat spoiler doe


----------



## Ae (May 9, 2015)

I don't care about that shit


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2015)

>complains about "spoilers"
>"I don't care about that shit"

troll somewhere else pls


----------



## Ae (May 9, 2015)

history =/= movie spoilers


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2015)

massacoon pls


----------



## Ae (May 9, 2015)

None of this would have happened if you had been courteous.


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2015)

massacoon


pls


----------



## Ae (May 9, 2015)

Own up to your mistake


----------



## Yasha (May 9, 2015)

*Helios*

Beginning of a HK franchise that has potential to rival Infernal Affairs. 

8/10


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2015)

Rush 

6/10

Chris Hemmsworth is really one dimensional


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2015)

Lauda was a lot more interesting.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 9, 2015)

Sudden Impact: D+

Pretty lackluster Dirty Harry movie. Too much filler and the tone felt off. The wacky antics of Harry and his pet dog should not be placed next to a rape storyline.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 9, 2015)

Dragonball Z:Battle of  Gods

Watching this was like eating two slices of bread without anything in between.

D+


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Lauda was a lot more interesting.



Hunt set him up in Germany man, that race should have been cancelled


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2015)

Rukia  the actor that played Lauda will be Zemo in Civil War but he is so short tho


----------



## Lucaniel (May 9, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Dragonball Z:Battle of  Gods
> 
> Watching this was like eating two slices of bread without anything in between.
> 
> D+



that is a great simile


----------



## Banhammer (May 9, 2015)

Isn't that called like



A loaf of bread?


----------



## Lucaniel (May 9, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Isn't that called like
> 
> 
> 
> A loaf of bread?



stop trying to ruin it, britta


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Hunt set him up in Germany man, that race should have been cancelled


Definitely man.  And IRL he had a much better career than Hunt.


----------



## Stunna (May 9, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> stop trying to ruin it, britta


               .


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2015)

I'm disappointed that Wolverine 3 won't pick up where The Wolverine left off.

Singer fucked up the timeline.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I'm disappointed that Wolverine 3 won't pick up where The Wolverine left off.
> 
> Singer fucked up the timeline.



The time line just got fix too


----------



## Yasha (May 9, 2015)

Will Mariko and Yukio return? They were the main contributors to the success of The Wolverine.


----------



## Rukia (May 9, 2015)

Yukio is the more important of the two.  She was a great sidekick.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 9, 2015)

She should be the silver samurai


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

Why did they screw up the Silver Samurai?  That was the only thing I disliked about the movie.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Why did they screw up the Silver Samurai?  That was the only thing I disliked about the movie.


I guess a guy who can channel an energy sword and armor that can cut even adamantium wasn't badass enough for them.

They went the power suit version but this powersuit wasn't as badass as the one in the comics


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2015)

Banhammer said:


> Isn't that called like
> 
> 
> 
> A loaf of bread?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2015)

Did anybody really care about "The Wolverine"? I've already forgotten pretty much everything that happened in that movie. When you guys were talking about the Silver Samurai, I was at first wondering who you were talking about.

Hmmm, so I'm about to watch the original "Mad Max". If it's not good, I'm going to have to pound some butt...and my victim shall be whoever posts next.


----------



## Ae (May 10, 2015)

"I been wanting to disappear, but I wonder if they can bring me back" 

[YOUTUBE]BC88CK3OrEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Why did they screw up the Silver Samurai?  That was the only thing I disliked about the movie.




Dat bait doe.

SS was easily the best part, and you know it. 

Sure, he wasn't comic accurate, but he was definitely a step up from the Marvel books.


----------



## Grape (May 10, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> "I been wanting to disappear, but I wonder if they can bring me back"
> 
> [youtube]BC88CK3OrEg[/youtube]




Wow, so this is why I have to wait for fast food? Assholes playing tricks on those poor colored folks?

Dis sum bullshit.


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2015)

This film is underrated.

[YOUTUBE]g__z9mVzYuw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2015)

It's a classic for sure

Pheonix

Great film. A mystery mixed with intense grounded performances which mix horror and guilt. Reminds me of Skin I Live in but with realist tones.

B+

50/50

I thought it was okay. The soundtrack seemed ridiculously dumb and they merged too many characters together and the film kind of feels off thanks to that. But it's a nice enough film.

C+


----------



## Slice (May 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> *Ex Machina*
> 
> Fantastic, easily the best film I've seen this year and will probably go down as one of my favorites.  I'm still digesting and thinking about this film, I wanna rewatch as soon as possible.
> 
> ...





Rukia said:


> Ex Machina.





ted. said:


> Ex Machina




How is it for the more "casual" moviegoer? Currently thinking about going out and watching it later today. But since it isn't showing locally we need to drive to the next city and I already heard the "if I don't like it you owe me watching a movie I choose"


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2015)

If you don't like to think during your movies then Ex Machina is not for you


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2015)

Those who don't like to think during films probably don't like to think at all.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 10, 2015)

Slice did you like Ultron?


----------



## Slice (May 10, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Slice did you like Ultron?



Rated it 3/5


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2015)

Mad Max: B+/A-

Somebody has been spared sodomy. It was a lot of fun, but it is very imperfect. The narrative is bizarre in that Max himself doesn't feel that important during the first half...In fact, much of the first half feels irrelevant...yet is also my favorite half. There's just something so strange about the characters, the situations and the world that sticks within your memory. The action- stunts and practical effects, baby- was pretty awesome and there is quite a bit of suspense. 

The second half feels like it's missing something...like some sort of resolution involving Max's comrades. I kept thinking that it would end with them having to hunt Max since he is now a criminal, which would've made sense. However, I found out afterwards that they were originally supposed to be killed by the antagonists, but the scene was deleted (and lost). That also makes sense. You can tell that a lot of Mad Max ended up on the cutting room floor, but the final result still clicks. If anything, the weird structure and loose ends fit the crazy tone of the feature. But above everything, I thought it was well paced, exciting and brutal. Can't wait to watch the sequel.

Edit: I did think the revenge itself was rushed though. There are some satisfying moments, but I kept thinking that Toecutter should've suffered Johnny Boy's fate and vice versa. Loved that eye popping effect though. Bloody hilarious.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

Is that the remake Martial?


----------



## MartialHorror (May 10, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Is that the remake Martial?



No, I'm referring to the original.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> No, I'm referring to the original.



Scared me for a second an A from you is clearly a D to everyone else


----------



## Liverbird (May 10, 2015)

MartialHorror said:


> No, I'm referring to the original.



Thank fuck. The hype continues!


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

Detective.  What did you think of the Blindspot promo?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 10, 2015)

Daredevil > Gaurdians >>> everything else.

And I'm only in the second episode


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

khris said:


> Daredevil > Gaurdians >>> everything else.
> 
> And I'm only in the second episode



Sounds like you need to see a doctor


----------



## Liverbird (May 10, 2015)

I'm afraid so


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

Is Fury Road going to be terrible guys?  It comes out on Friday and no one has seen it yet!  (Not typically a good sign.)


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2015)

Rukia this is your laziest trolling to date

it's the Sabbath, respect yourself


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

What do you mean?  The studio is clearly afraid of negative word of mouth.


----------



## The World (May 10, 2015)

the sabbath is on saturday


----------



## The World (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Is Fury Road going to be terrible guys?  It comes out on Friday and no one has seen it yet!  (Not typically a good sign.)



that's not a good sign

para must be on some shit


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

Para has been a little bitch recently.


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2015)

The World said:


> the sabbath is on saturday






> Sabbath in Christianity is a weekly day of rest or religious observance, derived from the Biblical Sabbath. In the 2nd century AD, the observance of a corporate day of worship on the first day (Sunday) had become commonplace, as attested in the patristic writings.[1] For such worshipers the term "Lord's Day" came to mean the first day. Sunday worship also took on the observance of sabbatarian rest in some Christian traditions, such as the Puritans of the 16th and 17th centuries. Among these "first-day Sabbatarians", Sunday eventually became synonymous with a first-day Christian Sabbath.



fuck you Warudo


----------



## The World (May 10, 2015)

so in other words you're wrong

it even says it in the first lines of the damn bible you fool

even a child would know this

god created the earf in seven days yaddy yaa and rested on the last


----------



## The World (May 10, 2015)

anyways derrick rose is the man


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2015)

The World said:


> so in other words you're wrong
> 
> it even says it in the first lines of the damn bible you fool
> 
> ...





> Sunday worship also took on the observance of sabbatarian rest in some Christian traditions, such as the Puritans of the 16th and 17th centuries. Among these "first-day Sabbatarians", Sunday eventually became synonymous with a first-day Christian Sabbath.



you confuse me Warudo


----------



## The World (May 10, 2015)

fuck you para


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

Para quit being such a snob.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 10, 2015)

Para

>using wiki for actual evidence gathering?


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

Wow, someone is really taking some lazy bait in the Game of Thrones thread.  Yikes.


----------



## The World (May 10, 2015)

people really hate GoT now

D & D apparently shitting the bed


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2015)

Living in the South has made you soft, Rukia


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

Maybe I will get my edge back.  I'm looking to transfer.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 10, 2015)

Rukia sorry about QPR dude 

Championship won't take them unless they pay 58mill


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2015)

i believe in you Rukia, you can always improve!


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 10, 2015)

Stop condescending Rukia Para


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

Detective I have a case for you 





Investigate what caused Para to become such a bitch


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Rukia sorry about QPR dude
> 
> Championship won't take them unless they pay 58mill


They deserved to get relegated.  They were awful at the end of most of their matches this season.

I need a new top division club to root for next season.  Especially since it seems likely that I am going to run in the 2016 London Marathon.  (I want to attend a match.)


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> They deserved to get relegated.  They were awful at the end of most of their matches this season.
> 
> I need a new top division club to root for next season.  Especially since it seems likely that I am going to run in the 2016 London Marathon.  (I want to attend a match.)



MANCHESTER UNITED


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  What did you think of the Blindspot promo?



Link me?


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]biSRZM1NLDs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

Also, word of mouth for Fury Road is currently saying that the film is a fucking beast(literally, that's what people I know internationally have been saying) but I can't wait to see for myself this upcoming Friday.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

And what about this one?

[YOUTUBE]aVTdizy0Wds[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lucaniel (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]biSRZM1NLDs[/YOUTUBE]



to begin with i was rolling my eyes at this memento ripoff but i starting thinking it was kinda cool when the bourne stuff came up

also helps that having those latent special forces skills makes the woman less of a defenseless babe in the woods whose body has been used as a cluedo board and more of a strong individual in her own right, who can at least defend herself

will watch at least for a few eps


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> [youtube]biSRZM1NLDs[/youtube]



Oh yeah, that show. It's name escaped me. I had watched an early trailer preview a couple months ago, and decided I may try it out, because one of the dudes from Strike Back was in it, and of course above all else, Sif.



But the one I really want to see from NBC is called The Player, it stars the other dude from Strike Back, and the premise sounds original.

AND ABOVE ALL, MOTHERFUCKING WESLEY SNIPES

[YOUTUBE]7YqahQc-RVs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

I don't know Detective.  The first few episodes will probably be entertaining.  But is the premise really enough for a 20+ episode order?


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't know Detective.  The first few episodes will probably be entertaining.  But is the premise really enough for a 20+ episode order?



I can understand your point, and somewhat agree with it, depending on how the writing is played out. If they make a good rogues gallery of villains for this dude to go up against every week, it could work. However, if the MC and Snipes have great chemistry, it could carry the show, especially if Snipes really is the bad guy.


----------



## Grape (May 10, 2015)

Good news!


----------



## Violent by Design (May 10, 2015)

Grape said:


> Good news!


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

Lots of people in the world are going to continue to starve.  The developed nations are the only nations showing restraint when it comes to birth rates.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

Maybe Valentine from Kingsmen was onto something


----------



## Ae (May 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> If you don't like to think during your movies then Ex Machina is not for you



No, you can be a casual and enjoy it.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

I do sometimes wonder if this is a bad time to bring a child into the world.  I very much subscribe to the doom and gloom future predictions.  I just hope I am dead by the time the world really goes to shit.  I want to get my 80 good years in!


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

Fate Stay Night.  The best servant and the best master are finally partnered up.  The grail battle is basically wrapped up now.

[YOUTUBE]5VD0oMXSWhA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ennoea (May 10, 2015)

The decline if civilisation is upon us. Once VR becomes mainstream. Say goodbye to actual human socialising. Future generations will basically not understand the concept of human contact.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

People already don't socialize anymore.  Everything is done via social media.

Me?  I'm a badass.  I still ski/snowboard.  I run marathons.  I travel to other countries.  I'm the shit.


----------



## Slice (May 10, 2015)

Ex Machina. 5/5

It has some flaws with the directing and camera work. Could have used more wide shots and shots lingering on the hallways to create even bigger sense of isolation. I love stuff like that in slow paced movies and it would have fitted perfectly here.

And that is basically all I have to complain about. The female lead is killing it with her performance and the themes both science fiction and philosophy are perfectly balanced.

I agree with Para on the standout scene he mentioned in the spoiler. Really powerful and had me tense up.

But what really makes it for me is the ending.
The final 5 minutes bring this to the full 5 points.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The total lack of concern or empathy while going out and the analogy to the thought experiment with discovering the true self is just haunting.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

Ava showed all of humanity's worst traits by the end of the film.  In short, she really did become indistinguishable from humans.  It was a great Pinocchio story.


----------



## Ae (May 10, 2015)

Really? I thought the last 10-15 minutes was the weakest part of the movie.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

The end of the film was great.  But generally I am pretty hard to please.  I always like the ride more than the conclusion.  So I agree with Masterpiece.  I prefer the first hour and a half.


----------



## Ae (May 10, 2015)

Yeah. Personally, 2001 is the only movie that comes to mind where the ending is as satisfying as the rest of the movie.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

BTW.  I had my fucking mouth open when Nathan and the Asian girl were dancing.  That scene really caught me off guard.


----------



## Liverbird (May 10, 2015)

> Yeah. Personally, 2001 is the only movie that comes to mind where the ending is as satisfying as the rest of the movie.


se7en? anyone?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

Pretty sure some of the people in this thread already don't know the concept of human interaction


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

That glorious moment you realize Ava has done to Caleb exactly what Nathan was doing to her.


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> People already don't socialize anymore.  Everything is done via social media.
> 
> Me?  I'm a badass. * I still ski/snowboard.  I run marathons.  I travel to other countries.*  I'm the shit.



Aren't those typically the pastimes of solitary people?


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2015)

I don't have a problem with the ending, if you really think about it it makes sense and it's not something I would even fault AVA for doing if you think about it.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 10, 2015)

Liverbird said:


> se7en? anyone?



yes               .


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2015)

^haven't seen any of those films


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2015)

you haven't even seen Hara Kiri, Stunna


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

Happy Mother's Day, Stunna



EDIT: Just saw the custom user title notice at the top... I had thought you had specifically won the rights to it somehow, as a modfuck.


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2015)

fuck you Para, I've seen 2/4


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

Blade Runner


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

Blade Runner is goat.


----------



## Grape (May 10, 2015)

Blade Runner is shit.


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2015)

you're wrong

but that's okay


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2015)

Stunna saw Love Exposure?

I'm shocked.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

Masterpiece, don't talk about Space Odyssey.  Stunna hates that film dude.


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Stunna saw Love Exposure?
> 
> I'm shocked.


every time you say that after finding out I've seen a movie, it loses effect 



Rukia said:


> Masterpiece, don't talk about Space Odyssey.  Stunna hates that film dude.


false


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2015)

You almost never heeded my Asian cinema recommendations. I thought you hated them.


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2015)

**


----------



## Han Solo (May 10, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> The decline if civilisation is upon us. Once VR becomes mainstream. Say goodbye to actual human socialising. Future generations will basically not understand the concept of human contact.



WALL-E tried to warn us.


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2015)

Only Enno heeded them. The rest of you are xenophobic.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

Yasha, Detective, Enno, and I are the only people on the board interested in Asian cinema.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

Stunna did say 2001 sucks


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2015)

I wish Para and Stunna could be more open-minded. They don't know what they miss out.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2015)

Vault introduced me to wuxia tho


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Stunna did say 2001 sucks


[citation needed]



Yasha said:


> I wish Para and Stunna could be more open-minded. They don't know what they miss out.


Yasha pls


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2015)

For starter, check out _Castaway on the Moon_. I dare you.


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2015)

That lazy ass trolling


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2015)

Tonight's episode of Game of Thrones should be the best one yet


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2015)

I'm the one who got everyone into The Raid, but nobody will give me the credit .


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Tonight's episode of Game of Thrones should be the best one yet



Why do you say that gesy?


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2015)

Gesy pls

also

*Spoiler*: _GoT book spoiler_ 



is Jon Snow supposed to die tonight


----------



## Lucaniel (May 10, 2015)

>him
>actually dying


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Why do you say that gesy?



heard it from the grapevine, that the plot picks up from here on out.


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> I'm the one who got everyone into The Raid, but nobody will give me the credit .



This sumbitch doesn't recall me hyping the fuck out of it ITT, and carrying the burden on my back in the GOAT BOAT Raid thread I created, until Rukia kindly offered to share the duty of spreading the word about the Raid's GOATness.


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >him
> >actually dying


I dunno why that's funny, but ok


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> Gesy pls
> 
> also
> 
> ...



After the hype that was given to him last week?

Unlikely


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

I don't remember what went down with the Raid.  I just remember that Stunna was one of the last regulars to look into it.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> I dunno why that's funny, but ok



he's too important

it would be like daenerys for-real dying

people credit grrm with a lot of anyone can die gumption for ned and robb and cat, but none of them had his importance


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

I agree with Lucaniel.  Dany, Tyrion, and Jon seem like the untouchables to me.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I agree with Lucaniel.  Dany, Tyrion, and Jon seem like the untouchables to me.



i'm also reasonably sure that none of the other starks (except maybe the nonessential rickon) will die until right at the end

bran is the anchor for the old god storyline, he's definitely untouchable, even though all his shit is boring, much like jon


----------



## Han Solo (May 10, 2015)

Yeah I don't see any of those people dying til near the end, when all bets are off.

Still hoping that it ends with the Others wiping everyone out in Westeros.


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

Fuck this current generation for making those kind of pants popular.

They're not even cool like Hammer Pants were.


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2015)

if Arya died I'd petition to get the show taken off the air


----------



## Lucaniel (May 10, 2015)

Detective said:


> Fuck this current generation for making those kind of pants popular.
> 
> They're not even cool like Hammer Pants were.



are they not hammer pants?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2015)

D acting like 90's fashion wasn't terrible for the most part.


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2015)

early 2000's was the worst


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> are they not hammer pants?



thatsthejoke.gif





~Gesy~ said:


> D acting like 90's fashion wasn't terrible for the most part.



Gesy thinking Hammer Pants are 90's fashion


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)




----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> early 2000's was the worst




Yeah, early 2k was horrendous, then things settled down a bit, until you fucking kids started the skinny jeans trend


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2015)

Why is Detective acting like Parachute pants were cool at all.


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2015)

80S fashion is the one that has probably aged the worst

The color schemes alone offend the eye.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

We knew how to have fun in the 80's.  And didn't take ourselves so fucking seriously.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2015)

damn, Rukia is like 40


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> We knew how to have fun in the 80's.  And didn't take ourselves so fucking seriously.



There is that. People had a natural swagger in those days, up til the mid 90's. This current generation lacks that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

Detective said:


> Para not understanding the joke of calling Maisie's pants shit, and then praising Hammer Pants, even though they are the same thing.
> 
> Lazy reading comprehension
> 
> ...



Hey Hammer and Vanilla Ice are the epitome of one hit wonders, they literally living Para's dream just have hit and cruise through life not working ever again.


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2015)

Detective said:


> There is that. People had a natural swagger in those days, up til the mid 90's. This current generation lacks that.



Wat

Generation X is synonymous with apathy and sarcasm and dryness.


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

I knew as a kid, that Vanilla Ice was a scrub though.












... I'm lying to myself.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

Man the thongs of the 80's


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2015)

tfw you thought Vanilla Ice breakthrough was purely ironic.


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Wat
> 
> Generation X is synonymous with apathy and sarcasm and dryness.



What? I'm not talking about Gen X. Gen X started in the 60's and stopped right at 1980. I am talking about the true Gen Y's. 1980-1993/94.

1995-2000 was shit.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

Greatest shooter of all time.  Clay shooting was a lot more challenging than Ducks though.

[YOUTUBE]fQRtvktq_Hg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ae (May 10, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I don't have a problem with the ending, if you really think about it it makes sense and it's not something I would even fault AVA for doing if you think about it.



Nobody saying it doesn't make sense, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2015)

.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

Rukia, I just saw the red band trailer for Vacation.

Rubbing poo on your face is still comedy


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Greatest shooter of all time.  Clay shooting was a lot more challenging than Ducks though.
> 
> [youtube]fQRtvktq_Hg[/youtube]



OH SHIT

ALL MY NOSTALGIA

I STILL HAVE THAT GLORIOUS ORANGE GUN



... FUCK THAT DOG, DOE. THE WORLD'S EARLIEST TROLL


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2015)

Detective said:


> What? I'm not talking about Gen X. Gen X started in the 60's and stopped right at 1980. I am talking about the true Gen Y's. 1980-1993/94.
> 
> 1995-2000 was shit.



Generation X is considered anyone born from 1961-1981, meaning those last ones came of age and were adults in the early 90s and were the ones we grew up seeing.  We're Generation Y and we're barely taking over for Gen X atm.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

Remember the Super Nintendo Bazooka


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

The zapper was the only accessory that worked for the NES.


----------



## Ae (May 10, 2015)

Detective doesn't want to believe he's part of the generation he hates.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

Detective just turned thirty.  He can be a late member of Generation X.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

So Slice is apart of Generation A?


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The zapper was the only accessory that worked for the NES.



NGL, when I was feeling lazy as a kid and didn't want that fucking dog laughing at me, I sometimes shot it with the muzzle against the screen.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2015)

Rukia's generation discovered fire


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Rukia, I just saw the red band trailer for Vacation.
> 
> Rubbing poo on your face is still comedy


Good comedies are becoming more and more rare man.  Especially at the theatre.

I wish we could at least get a funny new series.  Larry David should make another season of Curb Your Enthusiasm.


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

The genuine comedy genre as a whole, is extinct.

Fucking Huey tried convincing me last year that Let's Be Cops would revive it, and I called him an idiot, moreso than usual, for that shitty opinion.

I didn't even feel good when I was proven right, just dead inside.


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Good comedies are becoming more and more rare man.  Especially at the theatre.
> 
> I wish we could at least get a funny new series.  Larry David should make another season of Curb Your Enthusiasm.



That man's face alone was comedy.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

You know there is a problem when Hangover sequels are being pushed as the comedy of the year and getting Golden Globe nominations.


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> You know there is a problem when Hangover sequels are being pushed as the comedy of the year and getting Golden Globe nominations.




I didn't understand why people even liked that franchise. I remember people at work hyping it up when the 1st one was released, so I went to see it, and then just walked out at the end feeling like Hans Moleman.

I can't get that 2 hours back, dude.


----------



## Ae (May 10, 2015)

Honestly, why would anyone watch a comedy movie. If you want to laugh, watch stand-ups.


----------



## Stunna (May 10, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Honestly, why would anyone watch a comedy movie. If you want to laugh, watch stand-ups.


or read your posts


----------



## Ae (May 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> or read your posts



You watch shitty comedy series tho


----------



## Lucaniel (May 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> or read your posts



oh shit


----------



## Lucaniel (May 10, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You watch shitty comedy series tho



masterrace with desperate, irrelevant flailing, throwing up bricks in response to that two-handed dunk


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

Okay, time to watch the new Games of Thrones.

This True Detective promo!  I love promos and trailers that have no dialogue.


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

Stunna said:


> or read your posts


----------



## teddy (May 10, 2015)

Stunna called GAME!


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

I think Masterjoke needs to call the police on Stunna for assault


----------



## Ae (May 10, 2015)

Detective said:


> There is that. People had a natural swagger in those days, up til the mid 90's. This current generation lacks that.



Nobody who say swagger, actually have swag.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> I think Masterjoke needs to call the police on Stunna for assault





There was nothing "christian" about what stunna did to him.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> There was nothing "christian" about what stunna did to him.



Stunna sucker punched him, we are teaching him well


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

Masterrace finally achieved his dream, after Stunna knocked the black out of him.


----------



## Ae (May 10, 2015)

Detective said:


> Masterrace finally achieved his dream, after Stunna knocked the black out of him.




**


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

This black on black crime tho


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2015)

*Age of Ultron* - 7/10
Saw this the other day, forgot to rate it. P good. A lot of the choices I wasn't a fan of but overall good movie. New characters were all awesome af


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

Jena said:


> *Age of Ultron* - 7/10
> Saw this the other day, forgot to rate it. P good. A lot of the choices I wasn't a fan of but overall good movie. New characters were all awesome af



So did you approve of Widow and Banner?


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

Jena, if you had a choice to become involved in a secret, forbidden attraction, lesbian relationship between either AoU Black Widow or Scarlet Witch, who would you choose?

Scarlet Witch, right? Right????


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

Silly Detective Gingers never date each other, they only day those with a soul to feed from


----------



## Detective (May 10, 2015)

> 2015
> Huey still not using proper sentence structure or grammar


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I agree with Lucaniel.  Dany, Tyrion, and Jon seem like the untouchables to me.



The 3 last Targaryens.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

Detective said:


> > 2015
> > Huey still not using proper sentence structure or grammar



>2015
> Still expecting good grammar from Huey


----------



## Yasha (May 10, 2015)

I always thought English is not Huey's mother tongue.

It ain't easy being multilingual. I speak 5 languages, I know how difficult it's to have to keep doing the translation in your head when speaking a foreign language.


----------



## Parallax (May 10, 2015)

how many years have you been learning languages for.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I always thought English is not Huey's mother tongue.
> 
> It ain't easy being multilingual. I speak 5 languages, I know how difficult it's to have to keep doing the translation in your head when speaking a foreign language.



Correct

Spanish and Portuguese is  my first language followed by French then English but that's understanding not speaking.

I could have read and understand English just couldn't speak it I was a mute until I was 10.


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

My current transfer options:

Fort Worth, San Jose, Charleston, Myrtle Beach, Olympia, and Virginia Beach.


----------



## Jena (May 10, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> So did you approve of Widow and Banner?


No 



Detective said:


> Jena, if you had a choice to become involved in a secret, forbidden attraction, lesbian relationship between either AoU Black Widow or Scarlet Witch, who would you choose?
> 
> Scarlet Witch, right? Right????





Nothing against Elizabeth Olsen but I mean...come on...



Also I really like Black Widow tbqh


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2015)

jena knoooooows


----------



## Rukia (May 10, 2015)

I hope Whedon is able to be honest some day in the future.  And I hope his admission will be that he had no say in either film.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 10, 2015)

Jena those are photoshopped and you know it !


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 10, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I hope Whedon is able to be honest some day in the future.  And I hope his admission will be that he had no say in either film.



coming from the way he's complaining about everything he _wanted_ to do but couldn't. I'd say he already has.


----------



## Jena (May 11, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Jena those are photoshopped and you know it !



>implying that I care or that she isn't drop-dead gorgeous to begin with

even without makeup or hair done she still looks good


----------



## Grape (May 11, 2015)

Is she bathwater tier for you, Jena?


----------



## Grape (May 11, 2015)

HBO currently has the greatest Sunday lineup in it's history.


----------



## Ae (May 11, 2015)

Jena said:


> >implying that I care or that she isn't drop-dead gorgeous to begin with
> 
> even without makeup or hair done she still looks good



Honestly, that's not a very good picture.


----------



## Grape (May 11, 2015)

On the cool though, Ramsay getting that VIP Double Play package.


----------



## Ae (May 11, 2015)

"All those young Japanese girls suckin' me cock"



[YOUTUBE]2yGcPoaT2K8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (May 11, 2015)

Noel Gallagher could beat the shit out of 95% of this thread's regulars.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 11, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I always thought English is not Huey's mother tongue.
> 
> It ain't easy being multilingual. I speak 5 languages, I know how difficult it's to have to keep doing the translation in your head when speaking a foreign language.



u dont know shit!!!


----------



## Yasha (May 11, 2015)

Yeah, I guess I won't know what it feels like only being able to speak 1 language.

Going to add a sixth language to my repertoire. Teaching myself Japanese now. Hopefully I can pick up a Japanese girl in New Zealand.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Yeah, I guess I won't know what it feels like only being able to speak 1 language.
> 
> Going to add a sixth language to my repertoire. Teaching myself Japanese now. Hopefully I can pick up a Japanese girl in New Zealand.



What are the other 5?


----------



## Yasha (May 11, 2015)

Chinese, Cantonese, Hokkien, Malay, English


----------



## Violent by Design (May 11, 2015)

so english and chinese


----------



## Yasha (May 11, 2015)

You have 2 as well, if you count Ebonics.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Violent by Design (May 11, 2015)

Yasha said:


> You have 2 as well, if you count Ebonics.



you're reported, once para sees this you're fucking done.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2015)

Yasha said:


> You have 2 as well, if you count Ebonics.



More like 1.5


----------



## Slice (May 11, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> so english and chinese





Yasha said:


> You have 2 as well, if you count Ebonics.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 11, 2015)

Yasha said:


> I always thought English is not Huey's mother tongue.
> 
> It ain't easy being multilingual. I speak 5 languages, I know how difficult it's to have to keep doing the translation in your head when speaking a foreign language.





Yasha said:


> Yeah, I guess I won't know what it feels like only being able to speak 1 language.
> 
> Going to add a sixth language to my repertoire. Teaching myself Japanese now. Hopefully I can pick up a Japanese girl in New Zealand.





Yasha said:


> Chinese, Cantonese, Hokkien, Malay, English





Yasha said:


> You have 2 as well, if you count Ebonics.


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2015)

fucking Yasha


----------



## Violent by Design (May 11, 2015)

para do your fucking god damn job and discipline him


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2015)

Noone gonna help a brother out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2015)

Yasha's white Para ain't gonna do shit jiggaboo by Design


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 11, 2015)

If only Rukia upped his game once in a while

Yasha out on his own


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2015)

Finished Daredevil. Excellent stuff. Glad there's more. Still hungry for some Cox.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2015)

Blackhat

The first half was boring and though it picked up in the second half, overall, it was nothing special.

D+


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2015)

Unbreakable Kimmy Schmidt

It's okay. It has some funny eps but overall Kimmy is an annoying twat. 

C

Peep Show S1-8

The latter seasons are somewhat weak as they tend to retread on too many similar subjects to make the show a tad repetitive, and Dobby plain out sucks. But overall its one of the most original sitcoms and probably the best one of the last decade. Mark is a character I can really get in to. 

A


----------



## Lucaniel (May 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> Noel Gallagher could beat the shit out of 95% of this thread's regulars.



he's 5'8

nah


----------



## teddy (May 11, 2015)

*What We Do In The Shadows:* B


pretty funny and ended up enjoying this more than i initially thought


----------



## Lucaniel (May 11, 2015)

every now and then i remember stunna actually plays american football at college level (or was it just high school level? till works), and he's a lineman, and then i just chuckle at how he's one of the least aggressive people itt but he could probably crush any of our skulls in his hands


----------



## teddy (May 11, 2015)

>lineman


o-or just sit on us


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> every now and then i remember stunna actually plays american football at college level (or was it just high school level? till works), and he's a lineman, and then i just chuckle at how he's one of the least aggressive people itt but he could probably crush any of our skulls in his hands



And we could probably shoot him point blank and claim we could sense his aggression while holding his Frozen dvd


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2015)

lol well Stunna used to be a bully, which i can't think about without smirking .


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2015)

not me, cause I'm tall


----------



## Lucaniel (May 11, 2015)

i wonder if stunna's mean af when he plays football

just crashes through the opposing line and picks one of the other linemen up and bodily throws him at the qb, gets the sack, then stomp over to where they're both lying with shattered collarbones

and they're like "the fuck, dude?"

and he's like "as elijah said to the people of canaan, '_fuck with the bull, you get the horns_'. numbers 3:18"


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2015)

Do you lift though Para


----------



## Lucaniel (May 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> not me, cause I'm tall



yeah but are you skinny doe


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2015)

im at 6'3" just a little over 200lbs (91 kgs)


----------



## D T (May 11, 2015)

This thread has some peculiar personalities, a Semi-pro Lineman, a richass asian millionaire, a richass srilanki-canadian, an americano-mexican scholar etc.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Lucaniel (May 11, 2015)

a victory for manlets everywhere


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2015)

Luc thinks Stunna played more than a season of Football?

Does he understand a lineman job is basically just be fat?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2015)

D T said:


> This thread has some peculiar personalities, a Semi-pro Lineman, a richass asian millionaire, a richass srilanki-canadian, an americano-mexican scholar etc.



Yasha isn't a millionaire tho or is he?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2015)

wut? no bro, linemen lift...a lot


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> wut? no bro, linemen lift...a lot



Not at the high school level


----------



## Lucaniel (May 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> wut? no bro, linemen lift...a lot



well, yeah, i know, that's why i said he could crush-

oh, huey? right


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2015)

Stay kissing Stunna's ass, nerd


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Luc thinks Stunna played more than a season of Football?
> 
> Does he understand a lineman job is basically just be fat?





Lucaniel said:


> oh, huey? right



Yeah



Nice Dynamite said:


> Not at the high school level



I dont know how schools in North Carolina does it, but Football players had their own gym in my school. Given how fast kids today are growing, Stunna still could've been around 230 pounds.


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2015)

yo southern football is real

you can't just be fat to play Football in Da South.


----------



## D T (May 11, 2015)

Isn't Yasha the one who spent 38k$ for his mother-in-law vacation?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2015)

Depends on what league and how serious his school took it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2015)

D T said:


> Isn't Yasha the one who spent 38k$ for his mother-in-law vacation?



Oh yeah correct, forgot about that.

My bad


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2015)

*12 Monkeys*
Potentially the strangest remake of them all. Brad Pitt in career best role, Bruce Willis giving a shit a host of amazing people around them and a time travel story that works and explores the truth of Time Travel as Shane Carruth put it when talking about Primer.

"The universe is not going to explode or break down if you create a paradox. Whatever's going to break is probably going to be you."

What breaks in this case is the mind of people over time and the monstrous realization of the toll of people about to be killed that is known but not preventable.


*Street Mobster*
I have not seen nearly enough Fukasaku movies so it begins with this Bunta Sugawara classic.


----------



## Ae (May 11, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Do you lift though Para



Nobody here lifts


----------



## Lucaniel (May 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Nobody here lifts



i lifted ur mom on2 my dick


----------



## Ae (May 11, 2015)

Para, what did you think of The Tallest Man on Earth's new record?


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2015)

haven't gotten around to listen to it yet


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i lifted ur mom on2 my dick


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 11, 2015)

the avengers age of ultron

8.5/10- would have rated it lower but iron man 

edit: wait wtf is this a convo thread


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2015)

go away and never come back


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 11, 2015)

So facetious para


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2015)

Was watching The Matrix. Man mainstream films have fallen.


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (May 11, 2015)

i refuse

you'll have to fight me


----------



## Slice (May 11, 2015)

ᖷ⅃OWƎЯ said:


> the avengers age of ultron
> 
> 8.5/10- would have rated it lower but iron man
> 
> edit: wait wtf is this a convo thread



It isnt.

But we talk a lot.

Inbetween rating movies that is.


----------



## Grape (May 11, 2015)

Convo thread implies there's more than just shit posting. There isn't.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 11, 2015)

Grape said:


> Convo thread implies there's more than just shit posting.



lol no it doesn't


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2015)

This is more of a fanclub than what it's titled as.


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2015)

we used to talk about movies a lot in this thread once, many moons ago.


----------



## D T (May 11, 2015)

There are a few films I'd like to see, out right now, Labyrinth of Lies, Partisan, Everything will be fine and A Pigeon Sat on a Branch Reflecting on Existence.
Have you seen any of them Para?


----------



## Ennoea (May 11, 2015)

Mad Max seems to be getting great reviews. Looks like a cluster fuck to me but will see how good it is.


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2015)

nah DT i haven't

man how can anyone see the Mad Max trailer and feel that way


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Kimmy is an annoying twat.


Enno would say this



Lucaniel said:


> every now and then i remember stunna actually plays american football at college level (or was it just high school level? till works), and he's a lineman, and then i just chuckle at how he's one of the least aggressive people itt but he could probably crush any of our skulls in his hands


heed this man's words



ted. said:


> >lineman
> 
> 
> o-or just sit on us


this is also an option



~Gesy~ said:


> lol well Stunna used to be a bully, which i can't think about without smirking .


this sounds familiar but not really accurate 



Parallax said:


> not me, cause I'm tall






Lucaniel said:


> i wonder if stunna's mean af when he plays football
> 
> just crashes through the opposing line and picks one of the other linemen up and bodily throws him at the qb, gets the sack, then stomp over to where they're both lying with shattered collarbones
> 
> ...


this is _sort of_ accurate 



Parallax said:


> we used to talk about movies a lot in this thread once, many moons ago.


something worth being nostalgic about


----------



## Ae (May 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> nah DT i haven't
> 
> man how can anyone see the Mad Max trailer and feel that way



I can see how Enno feels that way. It's visually stunning, but the movie is just watching cool shit happens.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2015)

didn't you not tell me you used to start shit in school,stunna?


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

I recall telling a story about how I kept poking this kid who pissed me off even though I knew he could kick my ass, and he was real close to doing so before faculty intervened


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> we used to talk about movies a lot in this thread once, many moons ago.







Stunna said:


> I recall telling a story about how I kept poking this kid who pissed me off even though I knew he could kick my ass, and he was real close to doing so before faculty intervened



Stunna starting shit and hiding behind the feds...

BET YOU WOULDN'T START SHIT IN DA STREETS!!


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

today I had a job interview for a position as a camp counselor. The woman who interviewed me said I was handsome, so she gave me a lecture stressing ways for me to avoid attracting the affections of the female kids and avoiding coming off as a pedo


----------



## Ae (May 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> today I had a job interview for a position as a camp counselor. The woman who interviewed me said I was handsome, so she gave me a lecture stressing ways for me to avoid attracting the affections of the female kids and avoiding coming off as a pedo



Was this woman your mom?


----------



## Taleran (May 11, 2015)

That Lucifer show looks terrible it will probably last forever.


----------



## D T (May 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> nah DT i haven't
> 
> man how can anyone see the Mad Max trailer and feel that way



Damn, well I guess I'm going with the Lion d'or winner.. And the Mad Max trailer makes the film looks like crap. I sure am not going to pay to watch it.


----------



## D T (May 11, 2015)

They probably tell that to every new employee.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Was this woman your mom?


I don't get it


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2015)

He's tryna say you gotta face only a mother can love, dawg,


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2015)

D T said:


> They probably tell that to every new employee.



i was thinking this too actually

I'm sure someone less attractive would've gotten the same lecture.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

someone called me handsome; let me have this one, dammit


----------



## D T (May 11, 2015)

So, how would you avoid coming off as a pedo? What do they tell you? Don't creep on the kids? I'm genuinely interested.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> every now and then i remember stunna actually plays american football at college level (or was it just high school level? till works), and he's a lineman, and then i just chuckle at how he's one of the least aggressive people itt but he could probably crush any of our skulls in his hands



4 u

I'm a pretty big dude

and my brother is over 400 pounds and I can contend with him


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

don't let kids hug me, don't let them sit on my lap, etc.


----------



## Ae (May 11, 2015)

Where do I apply for this job?


----------



## The World (May 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> don't let kids hug me, don't let them sit on my lap, etc.



i'm betting no one actually told you this and this is just your personal mantra so you don't fall off the pedo wagon again


----------



## D T (May 11, 2015)

How old are the kids there? Like 12-16 or 4-8? Kinda casts the advice in a different light.


----------



## The World (May 11, 2015)

stunna so big he makes every girl around his age look like a child

jena needs to have her can of mace at the ready

his love for disney all makes sense now

u found a brother in arms massacoon


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2015)

So Luc thinks Stunna is intimidating?


Bitch mode engage


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Why is Huey saying that he is engaging his own bitch mode?

Isn't that his base form?


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Where do I apply for this job?



Was waiting for this reply.

Like fucking clockwork


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

same

it was later than I expected tho


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Stunna, I'll be honest, your current avy is horrendous.

Not a good look, my man.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> this is _sort of_ accurate



oh? how _do_ you play?


----------



## teddy (May 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Stunna, I'll be honest, your current avy is horrendous.
> 
> Not a good look, my man.



Looks like something i'd expect sama to wear tbh


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

ted. said:


> Looks like something i'd expect sama to wear tbh


I think so too--and I like Sama's avatars



Lucaniel said:


> oh? how _do_ you play?


I played in HS

I was generally pretty expendable cause I didn't give a fuk, but I was renowned for being a beast when  properly motivated like Gohan


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

ted. said:


> Looks like something i'd expect sama to wear tbh



Surely you mean Pseudo?



Sama likes abtract yet totally basic looking avatar choices, in order to seamlessly blend into the background of the current convo.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Why is Huey saying that he is engaging his own bitch mode?
> 
> Isn't that his base form?



What have I done to you? Did I piss in your cereal ?


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> What have I don't to you? Did I piss in your cereal ?



When you have a window of opportunity to take a well placed shot at someone, you gotta take it.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 11, 2015)

>what have i don't to you
>don't


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> When you have a window of opportunity to take a well placed shot at someone, you gotta take it.




I'm burning your trench coats


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2015)

Huey caught feelings


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2015)

omg dat syntax

real


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> >what have i don't to you
> >don't



At this point, my mind basically just automatically corrects any spelling/grammatical issues with Huey's posts as I read them.

As I mentioned to him yesterday:

> 2015
> Huey still not using the correct spelling or grammar

But in a way its good that I brought this subject up with him, because it eventually led to Yasha discussing his 5 languages, and calling VBD out on his hooked-on ebonics.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2015)

Detective, Yasha, Jena, Warudo and Rukia are my bros tho


The rest of you could eat shit tho


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Huey caught feelings



Wanting the D.


----------



## teddy (May 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Surely you mean Pseudo?
> 
> 
> 
> Sama likes abtract yet totally basic looking avatar choices, in order to seamlessly blend into the background of the current convo.



Yeah sure, silent assassin sama


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Detective, Yasha, Jena, Warudo and Rukia are my bros tho
> 
> 
> The rest of you could eat shit tho



You named some of the shiftiest people in this thread.


----------



## Ae (May 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> same
> 
> it was later than I expected tho



I had to clean up the house


----------



## Yasha (May 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> im at 6'3" just a little over 200lbs (91 kgs)



That's crazy tall for a Mexican 



D T said:


> Isn't Yasha the one who spent 38k$ for his mother-in-law vacation?



I don't have a MIL. Even if I have, I wouldn't have paid 38k for her funeral, let alone her vacation.


----------



## Jena (May 11, 2015)

wait, yasha's married?


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

he married the cousin he knocked up


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> he married the cousin he knocked up



Feeling left out? It's a damn shame your mom is already taken.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

have...have I ever given any indication that I have an Oedipus complex?


----------



## Ae (May 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> have...have I ever given any indication that I have an Oedipus complex?



You get gitty when your mother calls you handsome, and you hang out with your dad all the time.


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Jena said:


> wait, yasha's married?



You may have misread his post, but he was saying how he doesn't have a MIL, so that implies he is not married, unless he's in a live-in type relationship(lol), which would mean that technically he could have a mother-un-lawful.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You get gitty when your mother calls you handsome, and you hang out with your dad all the time.


the first one I at least recall when you initially lied about, but I've no clue where the second part comes from


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You get gitty when your mother calls you handsome, and you hang out with your dad all the time.



I'll be honest, the stories about how his Dad chokes him out, are classic.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

plus, I'd resent my father if I had an Oedipus complex

...

wait


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> plus, I'd resent my father if I had an Oedipus complex
> 
> ...
> 
> wait


----------



## Ae (May 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> I'll be honest, the stories about how his Dad chokes him out, are classic.



And Stunna tried to call it "bonding"


----------



## teddy (May 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> plus, I'd resent my father if I had an Oedipus complex
> 
> ...
> 
> wait





Detective said:


>


----------



## Jena (May 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> You may have misread his post, but he was saying how he doesn't have a MIL, so that implies he is not married, unless he's in a live-in type relationship(lol), which would mean that technically he could have a mother-un-lawful.



You're right  I just read the second part

but then again also no mother in law if you achieve your wife via marriage sack


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2015)

Stunna's dad forced him to go to all the cultural black movies that are coming out just to remind Stunna he is black.


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

funny enough, I enjoyed Selma more than my dad


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

I feel happy for Stunna, though. Unlike a lot of other young Black kids, he knows who spawned him.

Ganbatte kudasai, Kuroi-kun


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Jena said:


> You're right  I just read the second part
> 
> but then again also no mother in law if you achieve your wife via marriage sack



I had to google "marriage sack" because I had never heard that term before, but then I lol'd.


----------



## Yasha (May 11, 2015)

Don't worry, Jena. I'm not yet taken.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2015)

Tom Brady is out for a quarter of the season.


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Don't worry, Jena. I'm not yet taken.



This quote has so many uses.



			
				Yasha in 50 years from now said:
			
		

> Don't worry, Jena. I'm not yet taken.
> 
> Ah, I pee'd myself. Oh dear, oh dear



See?


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Tom Brady is out for a quarter of the season.


If it was Silver, he would have been banned for life, though.

NFL soft as fuck


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2015)

I hate the Clippers.  I really do.  But I think I want them to win the championship just because I want to stick a dagger in Donald Sterling's heart.


----------



## Yasha (May 11, 2015)

Clippers are the only team I see that has what it takes to win it all this year.


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I hate the Clippers.  I really do.  But I think I want them to win the championship just because I want to stick a dagger in Donald Sterling's heart.



It would be interesting if they did, if only to see Para and the rest of the Laker Bros' reactions. I also imagine the Clipper fans in LA will totally desecrate and piss on any Laker tribute shrines as a result.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Tom Brady is out for a quarter of the season.



I'd laugh if they still make playoffs


----------



## Yasha (May 11, 2015)

Are Lakers and Clippers sharing the same stadium? It'd be funny seeing a Clippers banner up there every time Lakers look up.


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Clippers are the only team I see that has what it takes to win it all this year.



Seriously, that 1st round series against the Spurs was amazing.

I can also imagine Rukia's Antonio Banderas face when CP3 killed San Antonio to win the series.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2015)

I think Para would become a Clippers fan pretty damn quick if they made it to the finals.


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Clippers are the only team I see that has what it takes to win it all this year.



You haven't seen a lot this season I take it.


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Guys, I was thinking similarly to the hilarious draft we did last year around this time(it was never meant to go farther than the draft, it was just a ruse by myself for some lulzy commentary on a Saturday afternoon), I was thinking we could do a whodunit type forum game in here? Maybe something like the Mole? 

I will of course moderate, as the most unbiased and neutral party here.

Anyone interested?


----------



## Parallax (May 11, 2015)

Look at all these bitter fans of sorry franchises talking shit


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Look at all these bitter fans of sorry franchises talking shit



Hey, at least the only type of drought we're in is related to a sporting championship.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2015)

Imagine.  All of those Super Bowls New England has won.  Those trophies could just as easily belong to the Chiefs if we had resorted to cheating.


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Imagine.  All of those Super Bowls New England has won.  Those trophies could just as easily belong to the Chiefs if we had resorted to cheating.



Such an easily interchangeable parts scenario


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Guys, I was thinking similarly to the hilarious draft we did last year around this time(it was never meant to go farther than the draft, it was just a ruse by myself for some lulzy commentary on a Saturday afternoon), I was thinking we could do a whodunit type forum game in here? Maybe something like the Mole?
> 
> I will of course moderate, as the most unbiased and neutral party here.
> 
> Anyone interested?


The mole was Nice Dynamite though; right?


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The mole was Nice Dynamite though; right?



  

BTW, I think with newcomers like khris, for example, we should have plenty of potential candidates for the secret villain role.


----------



## Yasha (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Guys, I was thinking similarly to the hilarious draft we did last year around this time(*it was never meant to go farther than the draft, it was just a ruse by myself for some lulzy commentary on a Saturday afternoon*), I was thinking we could do a whodunit type forum game in here? Maybe something like the Mole?
> 
> I will of course moderate, as the most unbiased and neutral party here.
> 
> Anyone interested?


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 11, 2015)

Mole? Is that like Clue ?

Of course I would be the guy that did it.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 11, 2015)

i just rewatched edge of tomorrow

still a really good movie


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2015)

Huey is the least trustworthy in the thread.  He would take anyone out to save his own skin.  Which is actually really smart.


----------



## Ae (May 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> BTW, I think with newcomers like khris, for example, we should have plenty of potential candidates for the secret villain role.



khris is a good guy


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i just rewatched edge of tomorrow
> 
> still a really good movie



Those toned arms


----------



## Ae (May 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Those toned arms



Yeah, Tom Cruise is a total hunk.


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> khris is a good guy



I was just saying, that we have enough newcomers to give us a good suspect pool. Khris was the only example I used because I was too para to type anymore.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2015)

I have a feeling Barry is going to get his ass kicked again tomorrow.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i just rewatched edge of tomorrow
> 
> still a really good movie


No sequel though since Detective and I were apparently the only two people that bothered to check it out at the theatre.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 11, 2015)

Rukia said:


> No sequel though since Detective and I were apparently the only two people that bothered to check it out at the theatre.



i don't think there should be a sequel

story's pretty obviously self-contained and standalone

but i do think it's a damn shame that it didn't make more money


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i don't think there should be a sequel
> 
> story's pretty obviously self-contained and standalone
> 
> but i do think it's a damn shame that it didn't make more money




At the end, when she asks him what the fuck he wants


----------



## Ae (May 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> At the end, when she asks him what the fuck he wants


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

For real though, that was the perfect segue way into the first line of the end credits song.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2015)

Come on man.  They totally laid the groundwork for a prequel about Rita's character.


----------



## Ae (May 11, 2015)

My friend said Mad Max looks stupid


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]_fLl-DMzxrk[/YOUTUBE]

Looks so bad

Also, Fez in a serious role


----------



## Stunna (May 11, 2015)

A Minority Report show, huh


----------



## Ae (May 11, 2015)

This looks interesting 

[YOUTUBE]Ug4fRXGyIak[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> My friend said Mad Max looks stupid


I have a friend that said the same thing.  But he's my age.  And he's a huge Mel Gibson fan.  I'm sure he made up his mind when he heard Gibson wouldn't be in it.


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Stunna said:


> A Minority Report show, huh


Meagan Good trying to act


----------



## Ae (May 11, 2015)

Detective said:


> Meagann Good trying to act



Shouldn't she be on Empire?


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> This looks interesting
> 
> [youtube]Ug4fRXGyIak[/youtube]



I dunno man, USA Network used to be so good with shows like Monk, Psych, Burn Notice, the first couple seasons of Suits, but now they are turning out shit shows.

BTW, I can't see that video in my region, but I know what it is because I watched a preview a couple months ago.


----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2015)

AKA Jessica Jones is all that matters.


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Rukia (May 11, 2015)

gesy actually buys and collects Avengers toys.  Can you believe that shit?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2015)




----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]MaL6NxTvWRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 11, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> This looks interesting
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Ug4fRXGyIak[/YOUTUBE]



>thinking you can take down the Illuminati


----------



## MartialHorror (May 11, 2015)

Maggie: B

This was...very depressing. I'm debating whether to do a full review because it's much more of a drama than it is horror.


----------



## Detective (May 11, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> >thinking you can take down the Illuminati



Yeah, first mistake right there.


----------



## Slice (May 12, 2015)

Damn that Colosseum section.
People betting millions of rep left and right.
Took me 7 years to even surpass 500k 



Detective said:


>



I dont get it.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 12, 2015)

Just watched Chupacabra versus the Alamo. 

I would give the story 2/10 stars. Seriously it's been a while since I've seen anything this bad...and I recently watched Wolf Cop.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2015)

Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior: A-/A

Pretty much one big-ass action sequence with amazing stunts and brutal violence.


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> I can see how Enno feels that way. It's visually stunning, but the movie is just watching cool shit happens.



It's cars exploding for 2 minutes. Looks like it has no plot. But the reviews are good so I'm gonna watch it for sure. This year in film has been pretty shit till now.


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2015)

I feel like the hype of Marvel is dying abit now that Avengers 2 was abit shit. Yay.


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2015)

I hope I never hate fun like Eno does


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I hope I never hate fun like Eno does



Poor argument. AoU proved how non stop action is boring after a while. I'm just apprehensive after the trailer. If it works I won't be hating on it.


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2015)

also you can't tell me you don't see a tangible difference in quality and style from Mad Max to AoU that suggests they are two very different films

and if you don't then you're either blind or you really just like to hate on shit


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> also you can't tell me you don't see a tangible difference in quality and style from Mad Max to AoU that suggests they are two very different films
> 
> and if you don't then you're either blind or you really just like to hate on shit



Ofcourse they're two different films. Does it look appealing yeah, but visuals can get flat very quickly if there's no substance, which afew people have said is the case. It's happened many times. I'm hoping it's not style over substance. That's all. But it's easy to just say "Enno hates fun" i guess. Esp since you haven't seen the film either.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Poor argument. AoU proved how non stop action is boring after a while. I'm just apprehensive after the trailer. If it works I won't be hating on it.



nah, John wick is 90% gun-fu and it's well received, marvel films are just basic as fuck.


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2015)

Like Gesy said, the Raid and John Wick showed how non stop action can work


----------



## Slice (May 12, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Poor argument. AoU proved how non stop action is boring after a while.



Up until the release of Transformers 4 I didn't even think a movie could have too much action. AoU is nowhere near that level


----------



## Lucaniel (May 12, 2015)

> AoU proved how non stop action is boring after a while.


despite not having non stop action by any means


----------



## Lucaniel (May 12, 2015)

[20 minutes of the avengers hanging out in a country house]

enno: "this non-stop action is shredding my nerves. i feel desensitised"


----------



## Slice (May 12, 2015)

The Hulk vs Tony scene could have gone on for twice as long and i would probably still love it.

So much more fun than the Avengers fodderizing throwaway robots all the time.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 12, 2015)

The country house sequences should have been longer. Those had some really great character moments. Whedon's strong point IMO.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> *Like Gesy said*, the Raid and John Wick showed how non stop action can work



   .


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2015)

And they revealed the identity of the female Thor.  Glad I didn't waste any money on the book.


----------



## Lucaniel (May 12, 2015)

who was it


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jane


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> .


              .


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 12, 2015)

You fucking kidding?


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> [20 minutes of the avengers hanging out in a country house]
> 
> enno: "this non-stop action is shredding my nerves. i feel desensitised"



Well most of that was forced romance. But other than that the film didn't really have any downtime


----------



## Ennoea (May 12, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Like Gesy said, the Raid and John Wick showed how non stop action can work



If the balance is right. Both those films had fantastic set pieces and very focused action. It didn't rely too much on spectacle.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> .



I don't get it.....


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Jane



You think movie Jane will now be worthy of lifting Thor's hammer?

(Pun intended)


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 12, 2015)

MCU Jane doesn't even have cancer.


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2015)

they saying your taste is ass b


----------



## Ae (May 12, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> It's cars exploding for 2 minutes. Looks like it has no plot. But the reviews are good so I'm gonna watch it for sure. This year in film has been pretty shit till now.



Too much action bores me, without a plot it's nearly impossible to be compelling.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> MCU Jane doesn't even have cancer.


ooooooh

The same MCU that created Ultron without Antman and Civil War without Spider-Man, right?



Parallax said:


> they saying your taste is ass b



i hope Rukia's basic self isn't coming at me on taste .


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2015)

seems that is the case, Gesy.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 12, 2015)

Gesy don't fall for the games

tricks are for kids


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2015)

You're right, speedy

I won't let him get a reaction out of me.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> ooooooh
> 
> The same MCU that created Ultron without Antman and Civil War without Spider-Man, right?



Civil War does have Spider-Man.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2015)

Persecuted said:


> Civil War does have Spider-Man.



That's been confirmed?

You're sure it's not just a post credit scene or cameo?


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 12, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> That's been confirmed?
> 
> You're sure it's not just a post credit scene or cameo?



He's still in the film either way.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2015)

My mind is scarred for life 

[YOUTUBE]T-gfMKOE_MA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> My mind is scarred for life
> 
> [YOUTUBE]T-gfMKOE_MA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2015)

Brady got caught cheating though!


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2015)

Exactly.  What a fucking dickhead.  Acting like a choirboy all these years, but cheating behind the scenes.


----------



## Grape (May 12, 2015)

Don't listen to Speedy, Gesy. His taste is famous for being shit-tier. Gotta fight these scrubs on these pressing issues


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2015)

Where is Maddington?  He hasn't posted here in a while.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 12, 2015)

Stuck in London somewhere with some fella called Vault.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2015)

Speedy.  Witcher 3 better deliver dude.  Been a while since I have played an addictive game.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 12, 2015)

As long as it's as good as skyrim that's all that matters.

Rukia.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2015)

I never played Skyrim.


----------



## Grape (May 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Speedy.  Witcher 3 better deliver dude.  Been a while since I have played an addictive game.




Play Super Meat Boy, or replay.

Most addicting shit ever.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 12, 2015)

i stumbled into the comic book theater section and it was bad.


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2015)

VBD, you should learn a third language.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2015)

Fuck Marvel.  They sold out.  They don't care about their books anymore.  The cinematic universe fucking decides everything now!


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2015)

How was 50 shades, Rukia?


----------



## The World (May 12, 2015)

the MCU is shitting the bed


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2015)

I haven't seen it yet.  I'm really scared.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 12, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> i stumbled into the comic book theater section and it was bad.



Para still thinks you're the MVP, btw





Rukia said:


> I never played Skyrim.



Missing out bro


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 12, 2015)

take one for the team Ruuk. Detective and Martial can only take so many L's before it consumes their soul!


----------



## Yasha (May 12, 2015)

Mad Max currently has 98% fresh tomatoes.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2015)

Watching the honest trailer was a mistake.  The two main characters were discussing contracts?  Confirms all of the things I have heard about the film being boring.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 12, 2015)

Yasha pls


----------



## Taleran (May 12, 2015)

What morons.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 12, 2015)

Yasha said:


> VBD, you should learn a third language.




what should that be?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 12, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> what should that be?



Engrish        .


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2015)

learn weab


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 12, 2015)

Man Kingdom is just gold


----------



## Ae (May 12, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> i stumbled into the comic book theater section and it was bad.



All the sections are bad


----------



## Lucaniel (May 12, 2015)

iunno caesarean section is pretty based


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2015)

The sections para moderates are all pretty good.


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2015)

not this one


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]ognnZ3r2qyQ[/YOUTUBE]

HOLY SHIT, MYSTIKAL IS BACK WITH A NEW SONG

MARK RONSON FEAT. MYSTIKAL & STUNNA


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> not this one



he's actually right


----------



## Grape (May 12, 2015)

Para too scrrrred to mod here.

Puta


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]3ESoFn5NNu4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grape (May 12, 2015)

We're in the killzone.


----------



## The World (May 12, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]ognnZ3r2qyQ[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> HOLY SHIT, MYSTIKAL IS BACK WITH A NEW SONG
> 
> MARK RONSON FEAT. MYSTIKAL & STUNNA



got a james brown feel to it

mystikal still sometimes slurring his words 

your right when they did a closeup looked like mini me stunna 

stunna finally got a black girl pregnant 

i doubt any of the new generation even knows who mystikal is doe


----------



## The World (May 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> [YOUTUBE]3ESoFn5NNu4[/YOUTUBE]



the edge part deux?

that chick purty

not piper

did luc push for this movie? 

wait did that grizzly just run through fire? 

any animal is afraid of fire

n o t r e a l i s t i c
o
t
r
e
a
l

or did they just accidentally pump it full of cocaine and pcp?


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2015)

this song has been out for months


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2015)

>censored version of the song

no thanks


----------



## The World (May 12, 2015)

para shut yo hipster ass up


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2015)

it's hipster being anti censorship?

fuck you you commie don't talk to me you America hater


----------



## The World (May 12, 2015)

i meant that first thing 

but u know wat

yea

fuck you para


----------



## Parallax (May 12, 2015)

fuck you warudo


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> The sections para moderates are all pretty good.



We moderate ourselves, doe. Para has the best mod gig on NF. No effort needed.

Dat democratic people's republic of putdown justice.


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2015)

The World said:


> i doubt any of the new generation even knows who mystikal is doe



..... you're probably right.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2015)

Detective.  It won't be the worst movie of the year.  But based on discussions, I think you will take great pain in being forced to sit through it.  And it is a good place to start.

Transporter Refueled.

Enjoy.


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2015)

The World said:


> your right when they did a closeup looked like mini me stunna



lol, ted. says he can't unsee this now, too. He calls him Lil' Stunna


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Detective.  It won't be the worst movie of the year.  But based on discussions, I think you will take great pain in being forced to sit through it.  And it is a good place to start.
> 
> Transporter Refueled.
> 
> Enjoy.





1. Transporter: Refueled - Release Date: 09/04/2015 - Rukia
2. TBA
3. TBA
4. TBA
5. TBA
6. TBA
7. TBA
8. TBA
9. TBA
10. TBA

*Vetoes:* All 5 remaining


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2015)

I don't think you need to do 10 man.  Way too harsh.


----------



## Rukia (May 12, 2015)

And yeah.  That black kid looks like Stunna.


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2015)

Rukia said:


> I don't think you need to do 10 man.  Way too harsh.



I'll take those bullets for the sins of the team, man.

Pray for me.






.... also this way, I can be strategic with my vetoes. 5 is better than 2 like last time. 




... inb4 Stunna selects Star Wars: Episode VII as my punishment film.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 12, 2015)

Just one small step to world domination for our boy Stunna


----------



## Stunna (May 12, 2015)

can they be movies that have already come out this year


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2015)

Stunna said:


> can they be movies that have already come out this year



No, they have to be upcoming releases. And within the remaining 2015 calendar year.

Thank God I was able to hold out until accepting the challenge just now. The early part of this year was putrid.


----------



## Detective (May 12, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Just one small step to world domination for our boy Stunna



Yo realk talk speedy, the Stunna emote has just become even more relevant.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 12, 2015)

My written review of "Maggie" is up and can be found in sig.


----------



## Ae (May 13, 2015)

You guys should get Final Fantasy Record Keeper on your phone


----------



## Stunna (May 13, 2015)

a...what now?


----------



## Samavarti (May 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]mfa9t-TeeVU[/YOUTUBE]

While i already expected something terrible, this looks so bland and generic.


----------



## Grape (May 13, 2015)

10 is lenient. Detector should do 15.


----------



## Han Solo (May 13, 2015)

Parallax said:


> learn weab



Something I try to avoid picking up every minute I am on NF


----------



## D T (May 13, 2015)

Bland and generic? It looks like shit.


----------



## Ae (May 13, 2015)

Han Solo said:


> Something I try to avoid picking up every minute I am on NF



Fortunately, I don't know what that is.


----------



## The World (May 13, 2015)

the one thing sama posts in like weeks is some trash movie trailer?


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2015)

"Life is a sexually transmitted disease that is invariably fatal."

Inspiring quote.


----------



## Stunna (May 13, 2015)

I...I guess.


----------



## Slice (May 13, 2015)

It may be true. But how the hell is that inspiring? 

_(or is it 'might be true'?)_


----------



## Han Solo (May 13, 2015)

Slice said:


> It may be true. But how the hell is that inspiring?



Yasha logic


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 13, 2015)

Is Yasha dying _again?_


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2015)

Who isn't? Life is a slow process of dying.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2015)

not a half full kind of guy, huh?


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2015)

How edgy


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2015)

To book a tour of Europe for a week or not. That is the question.


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2015)

Is your ex gonna stalk you if you go?


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2015)

that bitch is already coming to Thailand with me. Sent me pics of her bikinis and shit. Talked about how I need to hit the gym too.


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2015)

Man

I got nothing for you


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2015)

PAra man you don't know the struggle. Crazy girls are not worth it if they know where you live


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2015)

True **


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> PAra man you don't know the struggle. Crazy girls are not worth it if they know where you live



I dont know if that's amateur hour or being devoured by your vice.

Real


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2015)

Nah I worked with this one. I didn't know she was nuts until two weeks of dating. by then she some how knew my mom and my friends. And then the crazy began. You guys don't know half of the shit she's pulled


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2015)

Where in Europe?


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2015)

Amsterdam
Paris
Munich
Venice
Rhine Valley
Lucerne

All of which in a week.


----------



## Slice (May 13, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> To book a tour of Europe for a week or not. That is the question.



No.

Too many interesting places for one week.
Rushing through countries isn't a noteworthy vacation.

Amsterdam and Paris alone can fill 2 days minimum (each).


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2015)

Fuck it I booked it. Hopefully I can feel like it's worth it and there's not too much travelling.


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2015)

> Amsterdam and Paris alone can fill 2 days minimum (each).



Been to Paris before anyway. Amsterdam I can go anytime really again if needed. It's not exactly a week. It's 10 days.


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2015)

Also fuck you Para.


----------



## Slice (May 13, 2015)

> Amsterdam
> Paris
> Rhine Valley
> Munich
> ...



I'm guessing this is the order they are visited in?
Should be possible to reach each location in 3-5 hours from the last (by car)


----------



## Yasha (May 13, 2015)

Enno enjoying life 

I hope Para and Stunna get to see the world


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2015)

No point being miserable.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2015)

You should meet up with Vault this time


----------



## Grape (May 13, 2015)

I bought hash from a polygamist last night around 1:00am in a trailer park.


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> Also fuck you Para.



Just wanted to quote this, because it's both poetic AND inspiring.


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You should meet up with Vault this time



Seriously, Vault is still hurting from that betrayal. If you look at the VM convo log between him and I, there was one point where he said he fucking laughed when he found out that Enno got mugged that one time last year.

The feelings are real man


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

Also, God damn, I turn 30 and suddenly all the people around me are trying to match make(arrange blind dates) for me like a bunch of old ladies. Especially my parents.

It's like Tinder on Steroids.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2015)

Well yeah, 30 years is a longer   wait then whats expected for grandchildren.


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well yeah, 30 years is a longer than  wait than expected for grandchildren.



Different era, different generation. This isn't like 30-50 years ago when people were married with kids by 22-28, doe.

Also, I happen to like the fact that I am established at 30. Most people take much longer, while being married, to get to that point. I still casually date, nothing serious, but haven't really found anyone I clicked with beyond just the physical aspect of things.

If it happens, it happens. If it doesn't, it doesn't.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2015)

As my man Guile would say


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Different era, different generation. This isn't like 30-50 years ago when people were married with kids by 22-28, doe.
> 
> Also, I happen to like the fact that I am established at 30. Most people take much longer, while being married, to get to that point. I still casually date, nothing serious, but haven't really found anyone I clicked with beyond just the physical aspect of things.
> 
> If it happens, it happens. If it doesn't, it doesn't.



Agreed actually, I myself don't like being pressured into things, I was just trying to act like a stereotypical Asian parent.


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> As my man Guile would say



Replace Guile with my mom, and lol yeah, exactly.


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Agreed actually, I myself don't like being pressured into things, I was just trying to act like a stereotypical Asian parent.



lol Aunty Gesy   

Also, I joked with my parents that given the GOAT spawn rate of the Asian/South Asian race, I will likely have like twins or triplets or something on the first shot if I happen to find a woman to settle down with or, accidentally impregnant during a casual encounter(lol My mom had a Stone Cold Steve Austin look when I got to this part of the joke, like "don't want none, don't start none  " )


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

Mad Max at 99% on RT



Get fucked, Avengers


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 13, 2015)

RT critics must have been bribed or drugged


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 13, 2015)

Avengers already got fucked by Furious 7

MCU is washed up, they might as well throw in the towel no body wants to wait for 2020 infinity war.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 13, 2015)

Thinking like Enno doing a European tour, but fuck coaches man

fuck dem in da arse


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2015)

>caring about RT


----------



## Parallax (May 13, 2015)

done with finals 

[YOUTUBE]MBZRpOQyICM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Agreed actually, I myself don't like being pressured into things, I was just trying to act like a stereotypical Asian parent.



Should have said shamefru dispray den 

Be the the sinatra guy, detective

have it your way


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Avengers already got fucked by Furious 7
> 
> MCU is washed up, they might as well throw in the towel no body wants to wait for 2020 infinity war.


You might be right.  Jane Foster being the female Thor was basically the last straw.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2015)

so, Limitless is getting a tv spinoff


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2015)

I love how Russians will just get out of their cars and fight someone on the side of the road.  These road rage videos are great.


----------



## Ae (May 13, 2015)

That feeling when they delivered your package days earlier than expected


----------



## Ennoea (May 13, 2015)

Parallax said:


> >caring about RT



RT is incredibly powerful though. Alot of people i know are suddenly interested in the Mad Max film.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> That feeling when they delivered your package days earlier than expected



new binoculars?


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

Ennoea said:


> RT is incredibly poverfull though. Alot of people i know are suddenly interested in the Mad Max film.



It's just a nice feeling to see a film you knew would be great, and is not total trash(Avengers 2), have such an almost perfect rating.

Also, stay mad Para, RT was right about Movie 43. You were horribly wrong about it.


----------



## Ae (May 13, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> new binoculars?



Just some smegma


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Just some smegma



Had to google this because it was an unfamiliar name to me.

lol, good for you dude. A man who exfoliates.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Lm46-envrHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (May 13, 2015)

female single lawya

in the big cityyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## The World (May 13, 2015)

holy shit that trailer is like a parody video


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2015)

Halfway through and I still thought it was a joke.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2015)

Supergirl show looks like shit.


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]Lm46-envrHo[/YOUTUBE]

Charles Barkley level Turrible


----------



## Taleran (May 13, 2015)

[youtube]x2SRcG1IOfs[/youtube]


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 13, 2015)

HOW THE FUCK CAN YOU BUTCHER SUPER GIRL!

SHE ISNT PETER PARKER YOU DIPSHITS WHY IS SHE A FUCKING NERD!


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

Tal

WTF


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2015)

Detective said:


> Tal
> 
> WTF


Wait, what?  Evangelion can get a high level partnership with a shaving company?


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

lol Luca Pseudo'd himself

I wonder what he said.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> HOW THE FUCK CAN YOU BUTCHER SUPER GIRL!
> 
> SHE ISNT PETER PARKER YOU DIPSHITS WHY IS SHE A FUCKING NERD!


Looks like a one season show.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2015)

Mad Max (3): Beyond Thunderdome- B/B+

I actually thought this was pretty good, although the first half is significantly better than the second. I understand why this has suffered a backlash, as it does feel softer and more mainstream than its predecessors. But I did like how it's not recycling the same formula.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 13, 2015)

did everyone report yasha for being racist?


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> did everyone report yasha for being racist?



You didn't even need to ask. You have my axe.


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]WNaclDZEn_U[/YOUTUBE]

Stunna




*Spoiler*: __ 



Dis looks overdone, too.


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

Actions speak louder than words

[YOUTUBE]T6a-cW08G6k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Looks like a one season show.



Not going to make it pass the pilot


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 13, 2015)

I would've never axed Yasha. Some of you guys are ruthless


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2015)

Yesterday though, I would have given him a temporary ban for what he said to VBD.  It was out of line and it was cruel.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 13, 2015)

Yasha was in the right, VBD straight up attacked Yasha. 

Yasha was just standing his ground.

It's about time someone stood up to the crime in this thread.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2015)

VBD make an extremely clever joke about how all of the languages Yasha knows are just different Chinese dialects.  And Yasha repaid his humor with viciousness.

Para failed his duty as a moderator.


----------



## Detective (May 13, 2015)

Of course Huey would use a horrible "stand your ground" defense against a poor, innocent 1/2 black victim like VBD.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2015)

Don't worry guys, I'll punish Yasha in bed tonight.


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2015)




----------



## Grape (May 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


>




They should cast Elisabeth Olsen.

So hot right now. Elisabeth Olsen.


----------



## MartialHorror (May 13, 2015)

Why the fuck would they remake "The Craft"? Does anyone even remember The Craft? Was there anything special about the story that's worth telling again, especially as I've already seen that tale done before? Ugh, dammit Hollywood. Remake something worthy. 

Like "Death Bed: The Bed that Eats people."


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 13, 2015)

Grape said:


> They should cast Elisabeth Olsen.
> 
> So hot right now. Elisabeth Olsen.



You know who has grown cold?

Jennifer Lawrence, what happened to that chick?


----------



## Rukia (May 13, 2015)

The Craft worked in the 90's.  The formula won't work in 2015.

Grape is right though.  I would watch it if Olsen played one of the witches.


----------



## Samavarti (May 13, 2015)

Rukia said:


>



If anything i appreciate the remake for letting me know how that movie i watched on the TV many years ago was called.


----------



## The World (May 13, 2015)

only time I agree with Grape



Rukia said:


>







> Ichi the Killer ? an hour ago
> 
> I feel so old when 90's stuff gets rebooted under the nostalgia banner



me too ichi the killer.................me too


----------



## MartialHorror (May 14, 2015)

The Wandering Swordsman: B-/B

Decent David Chiang flick.


----------



## Jeff (May 14, 2015)

*アナと雪の女王 (Frozen in Japanese) - 6.5/10*

Ironically because I never seen Frozen entirely before.

Also,

Fuck May J and her shit ass cover of Demi Lovato's "Let It Go".  Fuck her so much.


----------



## Slice (May 14, 2015)

Well at least the Supergirl show is colorful.
But I still don't like what I saw.


----------



## Yasha (May 14, 2015)

I look forward to teaming up with Enno in NZ but he will probably run away from me as he did Vault.


----------



## Yasha (May 14, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Yasha was in the right, VBD straight up attacked Yasha.
> 
> Yasha was just standing his ground.
> 
> It's about time someone stood up to the crime in this thread.



Huey was right. I was scared to death when VBD attacked me. I would have shot him if I had a gun and it would be legitimate self-defense.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2015)

Detective said:


> Of course Huey would use a horrible "stand your ground" defense against a poor, innocent 1/2 black victim like VBD.



You see what they are capable of doing?

Haven't you watched American news in the last 8 months? !


Yasha should have called the mods ,not Para because he is a corrupt mod, but  the good mods like Mega and Blue


----------



## Lucaniel (May 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> You know who has grown cold?
> 
> Jennifer Lawrence, what happened to that chick?



...


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]fhR6eZWOMeU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (May 14, 2015)

like a james bond archer the americans blend


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

The World said:


> like a james bond archer the americans blend



I know, rite?


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Huey was right. I was scared to death when VBD attacked me. I would have shot him if I had a gun and it would be legitimate self-defense.


...**


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2015)

man those pieces don't really fit together


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2015)

Yasha you should just admit you don't like darkies, don't be like Rukia and try to hide it when it's blatantly obvious


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

I think Rukia's world views are hilarious though, always keepin' it real


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2015)

*Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior*



A-


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

Para

[YOUTUBE]MaL6NxTvWRM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2015)

I'm seeing it tonight


----------



## The World (May 14, 2015)

fuck you para why didn't you take me with u to see it


----------



## The World (May 14, 2015)

oh mad max 2

fuck u anyway


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2015)

fuck you warudo


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

Parallax said:


> I'm seeing it tonight



Midnight showing?


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 1,884
> User Name 	Posts
> Detective 	280
> ...



The phrase, best 2 out of 3, has never been more appropriate.


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2015)

Detective said:


> Midnight showing?



Yeah, mainly cause one of our friends gets out of work at 11.


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Yeah, mainly cause one of our friends gets out of work at 11.



Yeah, let's ignore that logical reason for a late show, and just stick to the fact that you're going to a...

MIDNIGHT SHOWING



Is it going to be in a regular theatre, doe? Or IMAX? I'm not seeing it in 3D because from what a foreign friend of mine has informed me, the conversion wasn't that spectacular at all.

Do you have any Ultra AVX theatres in LA? Those are the GOAT BOAT.


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2015)

Just going to a regulat theater, dont wanna pay the extra for a feature i don't like at all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2015)

Yasha and Rukia aren't racist, they would give a black person a sandwich or dollar if they asked or at least make them clean their windshields.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2015)

Para on the other hand is a racist fuck, I heard he changed his name from Juan to John.


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

Parallax said:


> Just going to a regulat theater, dont wanna pay the extra for a feature i don't like at all.



UltraAVX isn't that much more than IMAX, doe. It's like $20 per ticket here

But that fucking magnificent audio experience


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 14, 2015)

Detective said:


> lol, what shop was this, and did he just randomly approach people, or talk about it when you went up to ring your purchases at the till?



Local Sainsburys.

He's a helper, not on the tills.

I saw him chat to the security guard about it and he just looked dumbfounded


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

Speedy Jag. said:


> Local Sainsburys.
> 
> He's a helper, not on the tills.
> 
> I saw him chat to the security guard about it and he just looked dumbfounded



Fucking Sainsburys

  

I remember trying to get something at Tesco, only to be told they don't sell it at the Express shops, and to go to the nearest Extra location, but I was like, fuck that mate.


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

Chatting with Stunna via our VM pages:



			
				Detective said:
			
		

> Today 11:22 AM
> 
> Haven't changed your set to a Fury Road related one, yet?
> 
> Son, I am disappoint





			
				Stunna said:
			
		

> Today 11: 33 AM
> 
> I've had a few actually.





			
				Detective said:
			
		

> Today 11:34 AM
> 
> Must not have been as memorable as mine, I suppose.





			
				Stunna said:
			
		

> Today 11:53 AM
> 
> at least they weren't stretched





			
				Detective said:
			
		

> Today 11:55 AM
> 
> Is what you can expect many females to tell you.
> 
> ...


----------



## αshɘs (May 14, 2015)

MRAs boycotting Mad Max roflmao


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 14, 2015)

Lets be fair tho 

Avys and sigs are clothes here

If you're not down with fashion

You're just not high school


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ...



Well yeah she took center stage in 2 big name franchises. By cold I meant I haven't heard of her nearly as much as I used to. Her popularity seemed to have waned a bit.


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Well yeah she took center stage in 2 big name franchises. By cold I meat I haven't heard of her nearly as much as I used to. Her popularity seemed to have waned a bit.



Gesy trying to act like he wasn't the user by the name of Gesy in that fucking fappening thread.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2015)

Pretty sure you have me confused with stunna.

Is racism the new trend in this thread?


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pretty sure you have me confused with stunna.
> 
> Is racism the new trend in this thread?



Okay, first of all, how dare you try and throw Stunna under the bus. He didn't even have BH access at that time. How rude of you. 

Secondly, it never wasn't.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2015)

Stunna has 6 post in that thread

the thirst is real


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

HUEY, I FUCKING FOUND IT!!!



AND THE COMPLETE VERSION IS JUST AS GLORIOUS


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stunna has 6 post in that thread
> 
> the thirst is real



Any other KT people in there?


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 14, 2015)

I post in the convo thread from time to time.


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2015)

I post when Wad necros bad threads and people make bad posts so I can mock them


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Stunna has 6 post in that thread
> 
> the thirst is real


this fucking libel; not even gonna mention how those 6 posts were my condemning the thread's existence, huh


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2015)

Sometimes i think the cafe is the worst section 

But then i pause and remember the BH


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2015)

BH is pretty much dead nowadays , House of Uzumaki wins my vote.





Stunna said:


> this fucking libel; not even gonna mention how those 6 posts were my condemning the thread's existence, huh


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 14, 2015)

Lol Para have you seen the OL?


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2015)

Yes, I have.  I stand by my statements


----------



## Liverbird (May 14, 2015)

Watching Eastern Promises tonight. It seems I somehow missed this, supposed to be good.


----------



## Slice (May 14, 2015)

~Gesy~ said:


> Pretty sure you have me confused with stunna.
> 
> Is racism the new trend in this thread?



>new



Parallax said:


> Sometimes i think the cafe is the worst section
> 
> But then i pause and remember the BH





Speedy Jag. said:


> Lol Para have you seen the OL?





Parallax said:


> Yes, I have.  I stand by my statements



Cafe and OL are by far worse.



Liverbird said:


> Watching Eastern Promises tonight. It seems I somehow missed this, supposed to be good.



Its really good


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2015)

Detective said:


> HUEY, I FUCKING FOUND IT!!!
> 
> 
> 
> AND THE COMPLETE VERSION IS JUST AS GLORIOUS



Hey man you wouldn't understand but you will, you all will 











Disclaimer: except Gesy, Stunna, Luc, Para, and grape


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2015)

You're right; I'm not silly enough that I'd feel emasculated holding a purse for my wife.


----------



## Slice (May 14, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Hey man you wouldn't understand but you will, you all will



This is the real struggle


----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 14, 2015)

Carrying her bags wouldn't bother me, but I gotta admit-- walking into Victoria Secret to find a gift for an ex girlfriend of mine felt weird as hell.:sanji


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2015)

Stunna said:


> You're right; I'm not silly enough that I'd feel emasculated holding a purse for my wife.



Well you're already emasculated so ...


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2015)

That's why my baby bag is a backpack so no one knows


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2015)

**


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

Detective said:


> Midnight showing?


Saturday for me.  I'm going to Dallas this weekend.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

Detective said:


> [YOUTUBE]fhR6eZWOMeU[/YOUTUBE]


The only thing I don't like is that the script is from Damon Lindelof.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2015)

Prime Konoha Library is much worse than Ohara Library. and you can quote me on that.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2015)

khris said:


> Prime Konoha Library is much worse than Ohara Library. and you can quote me on that.



Get out of here otaku scrub


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2015)

Some folk in KL still think Jiraiya = Itachi. That's how damaged that place is.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

Huey.  What did you think of the Supergirl trailer?

Check it out:

[YOUTUBE]Lm46-envrHo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

CW better not fuck up Vandal Savage.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 14, 2015)

Rukia with dat hope and expectancy


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

What?  I have really low expectations for Supergirl.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2015)

Rukia said:


> Huey.  What did you think of the Supergirl trailer?
> 
> Check it out:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]Lm46-envrHo[/YOUTUBE]



It's shit, she isn't like Peter Parker


----------



## Yasha (May 14, 2015)

Para rated Mad Max A-? I'm excited to see it tonight.

Hope it won't turn out to be a surrealistic pretentious piece of shit.


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 14, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Para rated Mad Max A-? I'm excited to see it tonight.
> 
> Hope it won't turn out to be a surrealistic pretentious piece of shit.



This ain't Age of Ultron bro, actual directing, acting and writing went into this.


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2015)

Yasha

That was The Road Warrior from 1981

I'm seeing Fury Road tonight


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2015)

**


----------



## Yasha (May 14, 2015)

stfu, stunna

I have just seen Road Warrior, too. Not bad.


----------



## Yasha (May 14, 2015)

Saw an interesting scene outside my bathroom just now. A large ant was lying on floor, dead (probably trampled by me). One of its companions was touching its flattened pancake of a body, apparently very agitated judging from its swift antennae movement. and then dragged it back to its nest. I am wondering if I had just witnessed a mourning or a cannibalism behaviour of an ant.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

I watched Road Warrior at the theatre.  No, I'm just kidding about this one.  Even I'm not that old.


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2015)

ha ha that's funny, rukia


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2015)

That's a good one


----------



## Yasha (May 14, 2015)

I watched Home Alone at the theatre.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

Who didn't?


----------



## Yasha (May 14, 2015)

Pretty sure Stunna watched Home Alone alone at home.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

Stunna is fucking pathetic if he didn't watch Home Alone at the theatre.  It was a huge fucking hit!


----------



## Yasha (May 14, 2015)

Lion King looked great on the big screen.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

Yep.  I saw so many great Disney films at the theatre.


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 14, 2015)

Stunna have you ever watched My Girl? 

You could kearnn a lot from that movie mate.


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Lion King looked great on the big screen.


That it did.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

Told you motherfuckers Vince Vaughn would kill it!

[YOUTUBE]Q4uxGbhO4ag[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (May 14, 2015)

From what I hear, "Mad Max: Fury Road" is structured in a similar way to "Mad Max 2: The Road Warrior" in that it's one big chase.


----------



## Han Solo (May 14, 2015)

*Ex Machina - 8/10*

Pretty predictible tbh, but it was well shot and very well acted.


----------



## Taleran (May 14, 2015)

*Mad Max: Fury Road*
God Bless George Miller


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2015)

**


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

Did you like it Taleran?


----------



## Taleran (May 14, 2015)

It is terrifying when a movie lives up to its hype.


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2015)

Tal will answer that with a straight answer, too


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

I remember Stunna went on a quest attempting to lower expectations a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2015)

it'd be funnier if your lies were based on some kind of reality


----------



## Speedy Jag. (May 14, 2015)

Stunna gonna stunna.


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

lol Stunna.  Nice try.  You were complaining that all of the trailers looked exactly the same.


----------



## Taleran (May 14, 2015)

There is an alternative universe somewhere that George Miller was given the Hokuto No Ken film rights and  then left alone, I kinda want to be there right now.


----------



## Parallax (May 14, 2015)

that would be the dream


----------



## Stunna (May 14, 2015)

sure, Rukia...sure


----------



## Rukia (May 14, 2015)

Wow.  They are making an Underworld 5?


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]8oAs_t_Z260[/YOUTUBE]

ALL IN


----------



## Violent by Design (May 14, 2015)

stunnas black


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> stunnas black



Only skin deep


----------



## Ae (May 14, 2015)

Detective with that awful crop work


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Detective with that awful crop work



What are you rambling about now, Willis?


----------



## Ae (May 14, 2015)

You can't crop


----------



## Yasha (May 14, 2015)

Blake Griffin is really, really good for a white guy.


----------



## Detective (May 14, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> You can't crop



Crop, what?


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Blake Griffin is really, really good for a white guy.



Blake a VBD, doe.


----------



## Yasha (May 15, 2015)

He's talking about your avatar.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

What about my avatar?


----------



## Yasha (May 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Blake a VBD, doe.



Oh, you are right. His dad is an Afro-Haitian. VBD indeed.


----------



## Violent by Design (May 15, 2015)

Yasha said:


> Oh, you are right. His dad is an Afro-Haitian. VBD indeed.



u racist.......we're not friends anymore.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

I mean, here are 2 identical sized avies put next to each other. They seem fine, only difference is the border colour selection.


----------



## Yasha (May 15, 2015)

Violent By Design said:


> u racist.......we're not friends anymore.



Do you have beautiful afro like blake?


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Pretty sure VBD has jerry curls.


----------



## Ae (May 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> I mean, here are 2 identical sized avies put next to each other. They seem fine, only difference is the border colour selection.



It looks like you used a wallpaper for your avatar


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

But it looks clean.


----------



## teddy (May 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> How can it be stretched when I just selected a portion of the poster, and scaled it down?
> 
> Seriously, let me know your concerns.





Detective said:


> I mean, here are 2 identical sized avies put next to each other. They seem fine, only difference is the border colour selection.



Looks a bit compressed compared to the original poster tbh


----------



## Yasha (May 15, 2015)

Dwight a shit


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

ted. said:


> Looks a bit compressed compared to the original poster tbh



Thanks, β. I'm glad someone finally had the courtesy to speak up. What a bro


----------



## Ae (May 15, 2015)

Showing you how it's done


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> Showing you how it's done



Inferior PS Skills


----------



## Ae (May 15, 2015)

>Takes three people to tell you you had a shitty avatar to change it

Also

>Borders


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> >Borders



Are the foundry of civilized society.


----------



## Ae (May 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Are the foundry of civilized society.



But on the internet, they're the foundry of shit avatars.


----------



## The World (May 15, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> >Takes three people to tell you you had a shitty avatar to change it
> 
> Also
> 
> >Borders



i'm shaking my head for D 

that massacoon had to knock some sense into him

i guess we all have our bad moments


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Masterrace said:


> But on the internet, they're the foundry of shit avatars.



Your opinion is invalid so...... AYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY DGAF


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

The World said:


> i'm shaking my head for D
> 
> that massacoon had to knock some sense into him
> 
> i guess we all have our bad moments



fuck you warudo


----------



## Huey Freeman (May 15, 2015)

Detective said:


> Crop, what?



Yeah you can't put Indians in sugar cane crops, they're diabetic you insensitive jerks.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

Nice Dynamite said:


> Yeah you can't put Indians in sugar can crops, they're diabetic you insensitive jerks.



I... don't even know what you're trying to say here.

This is like a dumbas enigma, wrapped in a retarded riddle, carried by a nonsensical rambling senile named Huey


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

at least the conversation about Brad Pitt died with the old thread.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

..at least the conversation about Brad Pitt died with the old thread.


----------



## Detective (May 15, 2015)

...at least the conversation about Brad Pitt died with the old thread.


----------



## Reznor (May 15, 2015)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

